# Das Universum



## El Homer (22. Februar 2009)

Ich habe mich schon oft gefragt wie groß das Universum ist..doch das ist sehr schwer bis unmöglich.
Habt ihr schonmal versucht euch vorzustellen wo das Universum sein Ende hat oder ob es überhaubt ein Ende gibt...aber wenn es nun kein Ende gibt...Es ist einfach so Unvorstellbar groß *kurz zusammenbrech*^^


WIE denkt IHR darüber ?
einfach nur denken^^

Hiermal ein kleines Video was ein bisschen mein Thema unterstreicht 

Man sind wiiir klein..


----------



## Syane (22. Februar 2009)

Oo  Mikroskooooooopisch !


----------



## Selor Kiith (22. Februar 2009)

The vastness of space... endless universe... the final frontier...
Ich denke nicht, das wir irgendwie auch nur erahnen könnten was sich am "ende" befindet... wir können kaum über unser eigenes Sonnensystem hinausblicken und schaffen es gerade mal bis zum Mond mit bemannten Schiffen... bis wir so weit sind... wird noch viel Zeit vergehen.


----------



## El Homer (22. Februar 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> The vastness of space... endless universe... the final frontier...
> Ich denke nicht, das wir irgendwie auch nur erahnen könnten was sich am "ende" befindet... wir können kaum über unser eigenes Sonnensystem hinausblicken und schaffen es gerade mal bis zum Mond mit bemannten Schiffen... bis wir so weit sind... wird noch viel Zeit vergehen.


Das denke ich auch !  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Illuminatos (22. Februar 2009)

Ich kenn da ein Video, dass da perfekt passt. Da wird es einem noch eher bewusst, als bei dem Video des TEs. ( nichts gegen das Video selber  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   )


( beim Video erscheint nach ner sekunde Werbung, die könnt ihr rechts oben bei 'Skip' wegblenden)

http://de.rofl.to/unser-planet-ist-so-klein



Edit:  *Jubel* 600 posts!


----------



## Syane (22. Februar 2009)

OK bei dem zweiten video ..hat mein Herz (ohne witz) angefangen richtig heftig zu schlagen ... ich überlege mir gerade ..was für Riesige Wesen auf soeinem Großen Planeten (wie dem lezten, also dem uns größt bekanntem) leben müssen ...oder wie viele Lebe wesen wenn sie die Größe von uns haben ..und ob da überhaupt welche leben ... 

*!*


----------



## Shefanix (22. Februar 2009)

Ohje, beim zweiten Video ist das wirklich heftig. Wie klein die eigentlich doch riesige Sonne neben dem Planeten wirkt. Wer weiss was für große Planeten es noch gibt.


----------



## Smoky_MacPutt (22. Februar 2009)

Ich hab da glaube ich eine etwas kuriose Meinung... nämlich denke ich das 2 Fragen der Menscheit auf EWIG verwehrt bleiben... zum einen eben das wie groß das Universum ist und wann fing die Zeit an... errlich gesagt habe ich sogar ein wenig Angst davor darüber genauer nachzudenken... bei sowas könnte ich mir vorstellen das man dabei dem Wahnsinn verfällt (wie gesagt meiner Meinung nach)

EDIT: ALTER... ich dachte an nichts besonderes bei den Videos und hab sie jetzt erst angeschaut... aua
EDIT die 2te: sry das ich nochmal editiere.... aber beim 2ten Video hab ich doch echt nur noch dagesessen und angefangen im Gesicht zu zucken (wie in den Anime sendungen wenn die Leute geschockt sind)


----------



## Illuminatos (22. Februar 2009)

Syane schrieb:


> OK bei dem zweiten video ..hat mein Herz (ohne witz) angefangen richtig heftig zu schlagen ... ich überlege mir gerade ..was für Riesige Wesen auf soeinem Großen Planeten (wie dem lezten, also dem uns größt bekanntem) leben müssen ...oder wie viele Lebe wesen wenn sie die Größe von uns haben ..und ob da überhaupt welche leben ...
> 
> *!*



Beim letzten, soviel steht fest, ist kein Leben möglich. auch keines auf Zellularer Ebene. Es ist nämlich keiner mit Fester Oberfläche ( Planeten wie z.B. Erde, Mars, etc. ) *Klugscheiß*

Ob es jetzt ein Gasriese ist, oder Eine Sonne, weiß ich leider nicht...*auf Wikipedia schiel*

@Smoky_MacPutt: Im Grunde genommen, haben wir die Zeit 'erfunden' in wirklichkeit existiert sie nicht. wir nutzen sie nur, um uns etwas vorzustellen, zu berechnen. Bei etwas, dass so lange existiert wie das Universum (aaah Zeit^^ ) spielt die selbige keine Rolle mehr.


*Wenn ihr euch für sowas interessiert, kann ich euch die 'Kürzeste Geschichte der Zeit' von Stephen Hawking sehr empfehlen. Ich müsste lügen, wenn ich behaupten würde, ich hätte alles verstanden, was er da schreibt. Aber verstehen, tut glaube ich nur er selber alles^^*


----------



## Smoky_MacPutt (22. Februar 2009)

@Illuminatos

mit dieser Zeit meine ich im prinzip nicht die Zeit selber sondern wo war der Ursprung ... und ich meinen icht der Erdfe oder des Lebens sondern von allem... es kann nichts aus dem Nichts entshenen aber es kann auch nichts Ewig da gewehsen sein


----------



## Illuminatos (22. Februar 2009)

Ich habe Gestern einen sehr Interessanten Bericht gesehen. Man geht davon aus, dass das Universum in etwa 50Mrd. Jahren 'stirbt'. ( es ist momentan 25mrd. Jahre alt)

Und zwar, wissen wir, dass es sich ausdehnt. Und zwar soo Unglaublich schnell, dass sich die Galaxien im Universum mit ausdehnen. Und das es deswegen wie bei einem Ballon, irgendwann...naja platzen ist wohl das falsche Wort ;-D

Aufjedenfall, so die Theorie, wird das Universum von Außen nach Innen kollabieren. und wie eine Art Welle alles mit sich reißen, in dem Fall alles zerstören, was ihm in den Weg kommt.

Edit. Das ist die Theorie 2er Wissenschaftler. 
Ich selber hab da meine Zweifel an der Theorie. Man wird es ja sehen, ob was passiert oder nicht^^ Das Universum hätte schon so oft untergehen sollen, wenn man allen glaubt, die es erzählen...


----------



## Syane (22. Februar 2009)

Und wenn ...sterben tun wir sowieso alle ... die 25 mrd Jahre bekommen wir sowieso nimmer mit ...

Aber wenn man sich damit echt genauer beschäftigt ...tut einem schon ein wenig der Kopf weh...


----------



## LordofDemons (23. Februar 2009)

ganz klar am ende fallen wir in ne rießige kloschüssel und werden einfach runtergespült


----------



## Zonalar (23. Februar 2009)

*anfangsmusic* "Hallo liebe Geschöpfe der Erdenwelt^^Willkommen im Buffedcast 130. Auch heute reden wir ieder über Politik, Religion und, wie hat das Universum angefangen...."

Ich seh den Gack schon kommen^^


----------



## Yaglan (23. Februar 2009)

Sehr interessant das Universum wird Sterben interessant. Das Universum dent sich aus sehr interessant.........

Wenn ich sowas lese. Es gibt wenige sachen die bekannt sind und zwar das wir in einer Galaxie leben. Das es auser Unserer galaxie noch andere Galaxien gibt. Und das die galaxien in einer Milchstraße gibt. das gibt es vermutlich noch unendlich viele andere Milchstraßen also auch noch jede Menge Galaxien. 

Mann kann nicht sagen das Universum Dent sich aus wenn man nochnicht mal das Ende sehen kann. Man vermutet aber das sich die Galaxien oder sogar die Milchstraßen vortbewegen. 

Ich gehe jetzt einfach mal aus das das Universum Weder ein Ende hat oder Unendlich ist.
Das ist ein Punkt den man nie erreichen kann. Weil man eher wieder zu unserer Galaxie kommt. So in der Art also würde man sich im Kreis drehen nur das ist es auch nicht.


----------



## Valinar (23. Februar 2009)

Ist eigentlich allgemein akzeptiert das sich das Unsiversum ausdehnt(Singularität->Urknall)
Warum muss man das ende sehen um zu wissen das es sich ausdehnt?


----------



## Illuminatos (23. Februar 2009)

Yaglan schrieb:


> Sehr interessant das Universum wird Sterben interessant. Das Universum dent sich aus sehr interessant.........
> 
> Wenn ich sowas lese. Es gibt wenige sachen die bekannt sind und zwar das wir in einer Galaxie leben. Das es auser Unserer galaxie noch andere Galaxien gibt. *Und das die galaxien in einer Milchstraße gibt.* das gibt es vermutlich noch unendlich viele andere Milchstraßen also auch noch jede Menge Galaxien.
> 
> ...



Da muss ich dich verbessern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Es gibt nur eine Galaxie in der Milchstraße. Und zwar sie selber. Ist Unser Name für die Galaxie in der wir sind. Sicher gibt es viele andere Milchstraßen. ( andere Galaxien ) denn die, die wir mittlerweile kennen haben richtig tolle Namen bekommen. so schöne mit Buchstaben und Zahlen...Wie einfallslos, oder?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Aber, dass sich das Universum ausdehnt, dass ist erwiesen, kann berechent werden ( frag mich bitte nicht wie 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  ) Ob das Universum ein Ende, eine Art Tellerrand hat, ist die große Frage. So stark sind unsere Teleskope noch nicht. Aber wenn man sich ansieht was wir in 100 Jahren über das Universum gelernt haben, wird mir schwummrig, wenn ich mir ausmale was wir 2100 wissen könnten  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Haxxler (23. Februar 2009)

Ich denke mal wir werden nie wissen wo das Universum aufhört und was dahinter ist. Wir sind einfach zu blöd und haben nicht die Mittel. Aber irgendwann stürzt das Teil doch sowieso wieder in sich zusammen und dann is alles für die Katz ^^ Wer weiss ob es in einem späteren oder in anderen Universen genauso zu geht wie bei uns? Vielleicht herrschen da ja ganz andere Gesetzte.


----------



## Mikey111 (23. Februar 2009)

Das Universum ist auf keinen Fall unendlich. Es ist endlich, bedeutet: es is irgendwo ein Ende. Es deht sich wie schon oben erwähnt aus und wir irgendwann engültig ähm ja "zerplatzen".  Wer Laie ist und sich für dieses Thema Interresiert kann ich Alpha Centauri ans Herz legen. Sehr informativ und gut erklärt, aber nur für Leute die es wirklich interresiert die anderen würden wohl einschlafen dabei.

Hier der Link dazu: http://www.br-online.de/br-alpha/alpha-centauri/index.xml

Dann stellt sich mal die Frage wenn das Universum zerplatzt und auflöst und sozusagen "weg" ist. Was ist dann dann dort wo einst das Universum war!?
"Das Nichts?", "Ein riesiges Schwarzes Loch?", "Gott?", "Die Unendlichkeit?"

Fragen über fragen die wohl nie beantwortet werden können ausser vielleicht von einem....


----------



## Yaglan (23. Februar 2009)

Woher soll man das denn wissen wenn man es nicht sehen kann das es sich ausdehnt? Das sind für mich alles nur Theroien und vermutungen wirklich beweisen können die das nicht. Wie wollen die das machen in dem die mich in ein Mega Teleskop brungen und mir ein bestimmten Punkt Zeigen? Durch Theroien das die auf ein Blatt geschrieben haben?

Es ist schon jahre her wo ich mal ein Bericht gesehen habe wo man gesagt hat es Gibt mehrere Galaxien im Weltall auch mehhrere Milchstraßen. Und es hört sich verrückt an zb beispiel bei Kampfstern Galactica finde ist wird das Unuversum auch super dagestellt.

Das ist das was ich Glaube. 
Ok es klinkt mehr als Verrückt nach ein Film jetzt zu gehen. Anderseits ist es auch wieder nicht verrückt wenn man bedenkt was für Ideen und so Realität wurden damals wie zum beispiel der erste Mensch auf den Mond. 
War damals genauso unwarscheinlich wie das was ich da geschrieben habe. 

Und die Frage ist ob es noch Größere Planeten gibt Ja aufjedenfall. Keiner weiss wie Groß ein Gaßriese sein kann.


----------



## Kontinuum (23. Februar 2009)

Darüber nachzudenken ist abstrakt und nicht wirklich greifbar, weil solche Vorstellung alles in Frage stellen, was man hier als popeliger Mensch in seiner Kindheit u. Jugend gelernt hat  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Yaglan (23. Februar 2009)

Ich weiss. Esk ann war sein oder eben nicht. und solange wir nicht durch das Weltall Fliegen können wie wi es aus Spielen oder Filmen her kennen. Werden wir es auch nie herausfinden können.

Und das ist denk ich mal ein Punkt der nun wirklich Hieb und Stichfest ist.


----------



## Dalmus (23. Februar 2009)

Mikey111 schrieb:


> Das Universum ist auf keinen Fall unendlich. Es ist endlich, bedeutet: es is irgendwo ein Ende.


Also nach meinem Wissensstand: Nicht wirklich. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Jedenfalls wenn man die es in den gängigen 3 Dimensionen betrachtet.
Zwar verfügt es nur über einen begrenzten Raum, hat aber in diesen 3 Dimensionen kein Ende - auch wenn das verwirrend klingt.


----------



## Kronas (23. Februar 2009)

und was ist noch mit dem ganzen zeug hinter den schwarzen löchern (wenn da überhaupt was ist?)
irgendwo hin muss das ganze eingesaugte zeug ja verschwinden


----------



## Dalmus (23. Februar 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> und was ist noch mit dem ganzen zeug hinter den schwarzen löchern (wenn da überhaupt was ist?)
> irgendwo hin muss das ganze eingesaugte zeug ja verschwinden


dev/null läuft ja auch nie voll. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Nein, aber das, was in den schwarzen Löchern verschwindet, das bleibt auch einfach da.
Deswegen werden die schwarzen Löcher ja auch "größer". 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (23. Februar 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> und was ist noch mit dem ganzen zeug hinter den schwarzen löchern (wenn da überhaupt was ist?)
> irgendwo hin muss das ganze eingesaugte zeug ja verschwinden



Es wird zu einer superdichten masse zusammengepresst und dem Gravitationspool des Schwarzen Loches hinzugefügt... meines Wissens nach ist ein schwarzes Loch kein Tunnel irgendwo hin sondern lediglich die superverdichtete Masse eines kollabierten Sterns entsprechender Größe... sprich Sterne, hundertmal größer als unsere eigene Sonne zerfallen und verdichten sich auf einen Nadelkopfgroßen Punkt und reißen dabei alles mit sich, wobei sich die Gravitation mit steigender Dichte natürlich erhöht sodass am Ende nichtmal das Licht der Gravitation entfliehen kann, daher auch der Begriff "Schwarzes Loch"...
Das was du da eher beschreibst ist ein sogenanntes Wurmloch über dessen Existenz ich im Moment nichts sagen kann... hatte nur Schwarze Löcher als Referat...


----------



## Mikey111 (23. Februar 2009)

Oder vielleicht ist unser Universum einfach nur eine Kleine Murmel die an einem Halsband einer Katze hängt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## shadow24 (23. Februar 2009)

Man muss sich für unser Universum folgendes vorstellen:
Wenn eine Ameise auf einem Luftballon krabbelt, ist er für sie "unendlich", da sie nirgends einen Anfang erkennen kann. Wenn dieser Ballon nun aufgeblasen wird, dehnt er sich in eine der Ameise unbekannten Dimension aus, nämlich vom Zentrum des Ballons her. Dieses kann die Ameise nicht durch "zeigen" in eine der ihr bekannten Richtungen, vorne, hinten, rechts und links, bestimmen. Ähnlich verhalte es sich bei unserer Ansicht des Universums. Wir sehen zwar, dass es sich ausdehnt, und wir vermuten auch, dass es unendlich ist, aber wir können das Zentrum, also den Ausgangspunkt der Ausdehnung nicht durch "zeigen" nach oben, unten, vorne, hinten, rechts oder links bestimmen. 
Unser sichtbares Universum wurde jüngst durch das Hubble-Teleskop auf schätzungsweise 14 Mrd Lichtjahre festgemacht,aber durch die Ausdehnung des Alls,die durch Spektrallinienanalysen durchaus nachweisbar ist,ist unser Universum weitaus grösser.
da wir mit unseren primitiven Gehirnen Worte wie "unendlich" und "ewig" nicht verarbeiten können,werfen wir mit Begriffen wie 4.Dimension, Hyperspace,Raum-Zeit-Krümmung um uns...letztendlich bleiben es,trotz unserer heutigen Technik, nur Erklärungsversuche für etwas was unsern Verstand bei weitem übersteigt...


----------



## Kangrim (23. Februar 2009)

shadow24 schrieb:


> Man muss sich für unser Universum folgendes vorstellen:
> Wenn eine Ameise auf einem Luftballon krabbelt, ist er für sie "unendlich", da sie nirgends einen Anfang erkennen kann.



Ich liebe deine kompetenten Posts. Immer wenn ich was von dir lese kann ich nur mit dem Kopf nicken.^^


----------



## HGVermillion (23. Februar 2009)

Das Universum ist so verdammt groß, das ich mir um seine größe keine Gedanken mache, wozu auch ^^ Irgendwo auf dem Discovery Channel hab ich mal die ungefähre größe gehört.

Wenn man sich das Universum als Gehirn vorstellt, dann ist der Bereich von unserer Galaxie! und ca 100-1000 Weiteren Galaxien drumherum ungefähr der Durchmesser eines Nervenstrangs.

So und spätestens da hats bei mir klick gemacht, wozu sich fragen stellen wenn man sie eh nicht genau beantworten kann außer mit "Es ist verdammt groß"


----------



## Haxxler (23. Februar 2009)

Mikey111 schrieb:


> Das Universum ist auf keinen Fall unendlich. Es ist endlich, bedeutet: es is irgendwo ein Ende. Es deht sich wie schon oben erwähnt aus und wir irgendwann engültig ähm ja "zerplatzen".  Wer Laie ist und sich für dieses Thema Interresiert kann ich Alpha Centauri ans Herz legen. Sehr informativ und gut erklärt, aber nur für Leute die es wirklich interresiert die anderen würden wohl einschlafen dabei.
> 
> Hier der Link dazu: http://www.br-online.de/br-alpha/alpha-centauri/index.xml




Alpha Centauri ist echt genial. Wer auf sowas steht sollte sich auch mal ein paar Folgen von Leschs Universum reinziehen. Der Mann kann einfach super erklären.


----------



## El Homer (23. Februar 2009)

Ich finde das ich einen echt guten Thread ohne Flames oder OT Antworten.

Nämlich einen in dem man sein Wissen und seine Persönlichen Gedanken zum Thema : "Universum" austauschen kann.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Weiter so ich find das sehr Spannend 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zonalar (23. Februar 2009)

Boah, ich gratuliere der Community^^Thread mit Niveau.

Ich glaube nicht, das unsere Generation (zwischen 12-40+(Ja , ich weiss, dass ist nicht EINE Generation^^)) Diese Frage nicht komplett beantworten kann. Wir wissen halt zuweni. Ich frage mich allerdings, was wir in den kommenden 50 jahren alles herausfinden werden^^.

Ich bleibe bei meiner  Erklärung:  Eins plus Eins gibt Zwei. Es kann nicht Drei oder Vier geben, wenn man nicht noch mehr Zahlen dazuaddiert.


----------



## Night falls (23. Februar 2009)

> Wenn eine Ameise auf einem Luftballon krabbelt, ist er für sie "unendlich", da sie nirgends einen Anfang erkennen kann. Wenn dieser Ballon nun aufgeblasen wird, dehnt er sich in eine der Ameise unbekannten Dimension aus, nämlich vom Zentrum des Ballons her. Dieses kann die Ameise nicht durch "zeigen" in eine der ihr bekannten Richtungen, vorne, hinten, rechts und links, bestimmen. Ähnlich verhalte es sich bei unserer Ansicht des Universums. Wir sehen zwar, dass es sich ausdehnt, und wir vermuten auch, dass es unendlich ist, aber wir können das Zentrum, also den Ausgangspunkt der Ausdehnung nicht durch "zeigen" nach oben, unten, vorne, hinten, rechts oder links bestimmen.



qft.

Hatte schon überlegt ob ich genau das gleiche Beispiel bringe, aber da erschien mir der Aufwand das alles ausgereift zu formulieren größer zu sein als der Nutzen... Mittlerweile kommts mir immer öfter so vor als ob man mit solchen Posts in diesem Forum Perlen vor die Säue wirft... :/

EDIT:


> Ist das nicht aus irgendeinem Film der neunziger Jahre?



Men in Black, um das Kind beim Namen zu nennen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dalai (23. Februar 2009)

Mikey111 schrieb:


> Oder vielleicht ist unser Universum einfach nur eine Kleine Murmel die an einem Halsband einer Katze hängt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ist das nicht aus irgendeinem Film der neunziger Jahre?

Wenn interessiert eigentlich wie gross das Universum ist, eigentlich ist schon die erde gross genug, was bringt es wenn man weiss, dass 
? milliarden Kilometer entfernt Leben ist? Der Mensch wird sowieso nie fähig sein so etwas zu ereichen, die Erde oder zumindest die Rasse Menschen wird zerstört sein bevor die Raumfahrt fähig ist so weit zu gehen.


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (23. Februar 2009)

Mir bereitet eigentlich weniger die Unendlichkeit des Universums Probleme, sondern eher dessen Endlichkeit.
Denn was ist hinter dem "Ende" des Universums?
Die triviale Antwort wäre "Nichts". Doch was ist dieses Nichts? Luftleerer Raum bzw Vakuum kann es nicht sein, denn dann wäre zumindest der Raum an sich vorhanden.

Ich stell mir das in etwa so vor: Das Universum ist unendlich, nur das Raum/Zeit- Gefüge mitsamt dessen Materie ist endlich. Alles andere ist für mich schlicht unvorstellbar. Genausowenig kann ich mir den Zustand vor oder zumindest kurz vor dem Urknall vorstellen.


----------



## LordofDemons (23. Februar 2009)

Thorrak schrieb:


> Mir bereitet eigentlich weniger die Unendlichkeit des Universums Probleme, sondern eher dessen Endlichkeit.
> Denn was ist hinter dem "Ende" des Universums?
> Die triviale Antwort wäre "Nichts". Doch was ist dieses Nichts? Luftleerer Raum bzw Vakuum kann es nicht sein, denn dann wäre zumindest der Raum an sich vorhanden.
> 
> Ich stell mir das in etwa so vor: Das Universum ist unendlich, nur das Raum/Zeit- Gefüge mitsamt dessen Materie ist endlich. Alles andere ist für mich schlicht unvorstellbar. Genausowenig kann ich mir den Zustand vor oder zumindest kurz vor dem Urknall vorstellen.


dafür ist der mensch schlichtweg zu dumm um das zu begreifen glaub ich aber ein echt faszinierendes thema


----------



## worldofhordcraft (23. Februar 2009)

naja ich hab mich noch nie wirklich gefragt wie groß das universum ist da ich mal gehört habe das man davon ausgeht das es sich stämdig ausdehnt, ich hab mich aber gefragt: wenn das universum sich ständig ausdehnt, muss es hinterm universum irgendwo platz geben, aber wie sieht der aus?erweitert sich das universum überhaupt?fragen über fragen...


----------



## ZuluheadProject (23. Februar 2009)

meine nächste frage des tages:

wer war ernsthaft überrascht über dieses video bzw. wie größe unseres planeten?
das universum wächst und wächst und wir sind nichmal so wichtig wie ein sandkorn...


----------



## Zonalar (23. Februar 2009)

Neue Frage. In Kilometern ausdrückt. Wie weit sind die nähesten intelligenten Wesen entfernt? Und kommt mir nicht mit Delphine...>.<


----------



## Night falls (23. Februar 2009)

94.495.320.349,09 km

Was zur Hölle willst du denn jetzt bittesehr hören? Irgendwelche hanebüchenen Schätzungen oder die einzig sinnvolle Antwort: "Wir wissen es nicht!"


----------



## Lisutari (23. Februar 2009)

Hm, ich hielt bEtaguez bis jz für den größten bekannten Stern...So irt man sich^^


----------



## Mefisthor (23. Februar 2009)

Das Universum kann ja eigentlich nur unendlich sein, ich mein was soll da denn sein wo keine galaxien mehr sind ? ich kann mir vorstellen das man soweit raus kann das da einfach garnichts mehr is aber es kann kein ende haben, wie soll das ende denn bitte aussehen ? Ne unsichtbare Wand Oo Und das das ganze dann wieder in sich zusammen fällt kann ich auch nicht glauben weil es ja kein ende geben kann. Noch schlimmer find ich die tatsache das es garnicht so eindeutig ist das es wirklich anderes leben gibt. Ich hab da so ne Doku gesehen "europa - die wilde alte welt" und wenn du bedenkst das en kleiner faktor (umlaufbahn um die sonne, neigung der erde) so ausschlaggebend is das durch ne kleine änderung einfach ma ne eiszeit da is (wir sind grad schon bald am ende der warmzeit auf die dann eine eiszeit folgt freut euch in 5.000 Jahren soll die eiszeit beginnen (alle 120.000 Jahre ändert sich hier in europa und nordamerika eis- und warmzeit)) ich mein brauch nur ein metor einschlagen die neigung und umlaufbahn ändern und aufeinma haben wir hier in europa -70°C oder +70°C. und jetzt stellt euch vor von den planet die keine gasriesen sind (ca. 10% rat ich ma) müssen die auch noch die richtigen temperaturen haben (wieder 10% obwohl das wahrscheinlich eh viel zu hoch ist) dann muss da auch noch leben und wasser sein (wieder 10% einfach ma geraten) und da muss sich auch noch eine intelligente lebensform entwickeln wenn se ned zufällig durch nen meteor ausgerottet werden

Unsre Welt und das ganze Universum is schon en Hammer, wir werdens auch nie herausfinden wie das ende aussieht usw. aber darüber sollten wir uns au keine gedanken machen, am ende sind wir ja sowieso tot ^^ wenn nicht an altersschwäche oder einer krankheit einfach durch naturkatastrophen, meteroiden usw.

wir können uns glücklich schätzen zu leben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



puhh langer text

lg


----------



## Mikey111 (24. Februar 2009)

dalai schrieb:


> Ist das nicht aus irgendeinem Film der neunziger Jahre?


90er Jahre hihi das klingt gut naja es war: Men in Black 1




ZuluheadProject schrieb:


> meine nächste frage des tages:
> 
> wer war ernsthaft überrascht über dieses video bzw. wie größe unseres planeten?
> das universum wächst und wächst und wir sind nichmal so wichtig wie ein sandkorn...



Hab das Video leider nicht gesehn, kann mir in der Arbeit keine Videos anschauen gg

Aber nun gut. Das wir so unwichtig sind wie ein Sandkorn das kann ich mir gut vorstellen. Nicht auszudecken wieviele Planeten es noch in diesem Universum gibt. Und auf wievielen von denen es intelligentes Leben gibt. Wieviele Planeten entstehen gerade, wieviele erfinden gerade das Rad oder wieviele vernichten sich gerade selber. Wieviele können schon mit Lichtgeschwindigkeit durch den Weltall fliegen alla Star Trek. 

Nur die wahrscheinlichkeit das wir zufällig gefunden werden ist wahrscheinlich so minimal.

Interressant wäre es schon mal mit anderen Intelligenten Wesen von anderen Welten zu reden, und was wir von ihnen lernen könnten. Naja vielleicht passiert es noch, vielleicht auch nicht. Genau so unwahrscheinlich wie ein Gewinn bei Euromillionen ;-)


----------



## Zonalar (24. Februar 2009)

Ich überlege mir überhaupt ob Leben auf Gas-Riesen überhaupt möglich ist... natürlich, für uns nicht ;-) Aber ist es theoretisch möglich, das ein Wesen, auf einem Gasriesen überleben kann? Sowie Fische am Land nicht Leben können und wir nur begrenzt im Wasser. Gibt es Wesen, die bei Gas überleben? boah, is voll spannend hier^^ Schaut euch mal der Film "Red Planet" an^^Dieser Film finde ich am realististen von allen Sci-Fi Filmen... Was denkt ihr?


----------



## Alion (24. Februar 2009)

Als ich mir den Thred so durchgelesen habe, kahm mir dieses Lied wieder in den Sinn.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Yaglan (24. Februar 2009)

Irgendwie kriegt man Kopfschwerzen wenn man darüber nachdenkt oder Angst.

Ok das Universum hat ein Ende was passiert wenn man da an kommt. Fällt man Runter? Kommt man gegen eine Art Wand an? 
Für mich ist es eher vorstellbar das das Universum Unendlich ist als Endlich. 

Weil wenn es Endlich ist. muss ich mir das eher so Vorstellen wie ein Planet nur das man auf diesen Planeten nicht auf der Oberfläsche unterwegs ist sondern im Inneren. Da ist Man in Black ein Gutes beispiel wo die Kugel eine galaxie wieder spiegelt. 

Oder hm nach dem Universum ist das nichts. Ein Raum im Weltall wo kein Licht mehr zu sehen ist von keinen einzigen Stern. Das wäre für mich das nichts das Ende des Universums. Hm Aber ist es dann wirklich das Ende des Universums wenn mn kein Licht mehr sehen kann?

Aufjedenfall finde ich es ein wenig leichtsinnig nur durch vermutungen zu sagen es gibt nur eine Milchstraße nur weil wir kein Teleskop haben was das nicht sehen kann. Ein Teleskop wird niemals das Universum aufklären sondern uns nur ganz kleine Bruchstücke preisgeben.


----------



## shadow24 (24. Februar 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Ich überlege mir überhaupt ob Leben auf Gas-Riesen überhaupt möglich ist... natürlich, für uns nicht ;-) Aber ist es theoretisch möglich, das ein Wesen, auf einem Gasriesen überleben kann? Sowie Fische am Land nicht Leben können und wir nur begrenzt im Wasser. Gibt es Wesen, die bei Gas überleben? boah, is voll spannend hier^^ Schaut euch mal der Film "Red Planet" an^^Dieser Film finde ich am realististen von allen Sci-Fi Filmen... Was denkt ihr?


also grundsätzlich muss man dazu erstmal den Begriff "Leben" definieren...
dazu sind zumindest drei Merkmale zu erfüllen:
1.Stoffwechsel
2.Fortpflanzung
3.Mutation(z.B.Wachstum oder Veränderung der Gene)

bei der Exobiologie,welche für diesen Bereich zuständig wäre,geht man davon aus das theoretisch sogar auch auf Gasplaneten Leben möglich wäre,aber nur in bestimmten "Zonen",welche nicht unter extremsten Temperaturen und gewaltigen Gravitationen zu leiden hätten...
aber auch hier, wie bei allen anderen Vermutungsthesen hier im thread, kann nix wirklich plausibel erklärt werden,weil uns einfach Erfahrungswerte und grundlegendes Wissen diesbezüglich fehlt...alles theoretische Phrasen,die durchaus denkbar sind,aber nicht bewiesen werden können... 
und bis zu einer Entdeckung extraterraristischen Lebens werden wir auch hier weiter im Dunkeln tappen...


----------



## shadow24 (24. Februar 2009)

Yaglan schrieb:


> Oder hm nach dem Universum ist das nichts. Ein Raum im Weltall wo kein Licht mehr zu sehen ist von keinen einzigen Stern. Das wäre für mich das nichts das Ende des Universums. Hm Aber ist es dann wirklich das Ende des Universums wenn mn kein Licht mehr sehen kann?
> 
> Aufjedenfall finde ich es ein wenig leichtsinnig nur durch vermutungen zu sagen es gibt nur eine Milchstraße nur weil wir kein Teleskop haben was das nicht sehen kann. Ein Teleskop wird niemals das Universum aufklären sondern uns nur ganz kleine Bruchstücke preisgeben.


das Licht wird irgendwann gebrochen,oder gekrümmt...wie ich sichon beschrieben habe sind wir heutzutage in der Lage knapp 14 Mrd Lichtjahre weit zu schauen mit dem Hubble Teleskop.danach geht es weiter,aber wir können es von hier nicht mehr sehen...
eine Milchstrasse?die Milchstarsse ist unser System in unserer Galaxis.es gibt noch zigtausende Galaxien.wir sind in einem kleinen Spiralarm unserer Galaxis.also weit entfernt vom Zentrum,wo es gewaltige Sternenhaufen gibt.das ist so wie Landbewohner im Verhältnois zu Grosstadtbewohner...


----------



## Abrox (24. Februar 2009)

Das Universum breitet sich stetig aus, bleibt aber immer gleich groß.

Gut anschaulich gemacht ist dies in Men in Black.


----------



## Yaglan (24. Februar 2009)

Wieso in Man in Black? *kopf kratz* 

Und wie soll man das verstehen es Breitet sich immer aus bleibt aber Gleich groß.


----------



## Selor Kiith (24. Februar 2009)

shadow24 schrieb:


> also grundsätzlich muss man dazu erstmal den Begriff "Leben" definieren...
> dazu sind zumindest drei Merkmale zu erfüllen:
> 1.Stoffwechsel
> 2.Fortpflanzung
> ...



Das ist die Definition von Leben wie sie auf unserer Erde vorherrscht... und meiner Meinung nach kann man diese Definition auch nur auf den Bereich unserer Erde anwenden... um wirklich zu sagen wie anderes leben aussieht, fehlt uns einfach der Wissensstand...
Wobei ich auch sagen muss die Theorie das nur in bestimmten Zonen Leben möglich ist, find ich Quatsch... warum sollte nicht eine Lebensform sich an extreme Temperaturen, Druck und Gravitation angepasst haben? Man kann nur sagen das Leben, wie wir es kennen, dort nicht möglich ist... aber wieviel kennen wir schon? Ich mein... die tiefsten tiefen der Ozeane sind auch noch vollkommen unerforscht... wir wissen so gut wir garnichts über das Leben, das Universum und und und...


----------



## Zonalar (24. Februar 2009)

Mehr Gelder für Raumfahrtentwicklung und der Entdeckung des Weltalls =) Wenn ich bis 40 nicht rumschweben kann auf der Erde, entwickelt sich die menschheit zu langsam^^


----------



## Yaglan (24. Februar 2009)

Man muss bedenkten die Lebensbestimmungen waren auch mal auf unseren Planeten total anders. Soll im Jura nicht die Temperatur Sehr Hoch gewesen sein oder bei der Kreidezeit? Für einen Menschen war das Kaum auszuhalten.


----------



## Davatar (24. Februar 2009)

Der Weltraum, unendliche Weiten... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Yaglan (24. Februar 2009)

Achso das mit der Zell Entwicklung was der auf den Sender Alpha Centaurie gesagt hat musste ich am anfang schmunzen. Zell entwicklung hat Jahrtausende gedauert? Also wenn ich mich recht erinnere hat man die Ursuppe geschaft nachzu bauen und auch die verhälntnisse dazu. Wo es gelungen ist waren sie erstaunt wie schnell das ging.


----------



## shadow24 (24. Februar 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> warum sollte nicht eine Lebensform sich an extreme Temperaturen, Druck und Gravitation angepasst haben? Man kann nur sagen das Leben, wie wir es kennen, dort nicht möglich ist... aber wieviel kennen wir schon? Ich mein... die tiefsten tiefen der Ozeane sind auch noch vollkommen unerforscht... wir wissen so gut wir garnichts über das Leben, das Universum und und und...


klar können wir alles nur mit irdischen Masstäben betrachten.wir sind ja keine Trekkis
aber selbst physisch gesehen stellt sich doch die Frage ob bei Kernfusionstemeperaturen wo sich Atome spalten,Leben überhaupt entwickeln kann,weil wo kein Atom beim anderen bleibt,wie soll sich da was zusammensetzen????????also ganz so quatschig find ich die These nicht...


----------



## Zonalar (24. Februar 2009)

Die Menschheit, die Krone der Schöpfung...

Ich bin ein Mensch, *WAS BIST DU!*


----------



## Mikey111 (24. Februar 2009)

Yaglan schrieb:


> Wieso in Man in Black? *kopf kratz*



Naja weil in Men in Black das Universum als eine Kleine Kugel dagestellt wird.

"Liefert die Galaxie aus oder ihr werdet vernichtet...."


Die Galaxie ist ne kleine Kugel die an dem Halsband der Katze hängt.
Sie breitet sich zwar aus aber die Kugel wird deshalb nicht größer!


----------



## Alion (24. Februar 2009)

Mikey111 schrieb:


> Die Galaxie ist ne kleine Kugel die an dem Halsband der Katze hängt.
> Sie breitet sich zwar aus aber die Kugel wird deshalb nicht größer!


Von ausdehnen war in MIB nie die rede.


Leben auf Gasriesen ist denke ich möglich. Man hat tief im Meer Krabben, Quallen und wirbellose Fische in über 4000m Tiefe in der nähe von heissen Quellen gefunden. Diese Tiere leben unter extremen Druck und teilweise in 80 - 90° heissem Wasser.

Wenn unter so exremen bedingungen Leben möglich ist, wiso dann nicht auch auf Gasriesen.


----------



## LordofDemons (24. Februar 2009)

Alion schrieb:


> Von ausdehnen war in MIB nie die rede.
> 
> 
> Leben auf Gasriesen ist denke ich möglich. Man hat tief im Meer Krabben, Quallen und wirbellose Fische in über 4000m Tiefe in der nähe von heissen Quellen gefunden. Diese Tiere leben unter extremen Druck und teilweise in 80 - 90° heissem Wasser.
> ...


weil da die bedingungen nochmal GAAAAAAANZ anders sind^^


----------



## Mikey111 (24. Februar 2009)

Alion schrieb:


> Von ausdehnen war in MIB nie die rede.



Das stimmt es war nie die Rede davon.

Bedeutet aber nicht das es sich deswegen nicht ausdehnt.

War halt einfach nur als Bespiel für die Diskusion gedacht. 
Genauso wie die erklärung mit der Ameise und dem Luftballon.
Im Prinzip genau das selbe.


----------



## Selor Kiith (24. Februar 2009)

shadow24 schrieb:


> klar können wir alles nur mit irdischen Masstäben betrachten.wir sind ja keine Trekkis
> aber selbst physisch gesehen stellt sich doch die Frage ob bei Kernfusionstemeperaturen wo sich Atome spalten,Leben überhaupt entwickeln kann,weil wo kein Atom beim anderen bleibt,wie soll sich da was zusammensetzen????????also ganz so quatschig find ich die These nicht...



Das ist aber schon fast ein Stern... zur Erklärung, solche großen Gasriesen in denen Tatsächlich Kernfusionen stattfinden (über 13Mj große Planten) werden als "Braune Zwerge" bezeichnet und sind technisch gesehen keine Planeten mehr, sondern eher eine Zwischenstufe zwischen Planet und Stern... und selbst da könnten sich in den Randbezirken Lebewesen entwickeln


----------



## Zonalar (24. Februar 2009)

Ich kann mich auch dehnen^^Werde ich aber deshalb grösser? Nein.
=) Ich hoffe dieses Beispiel versteht jeder.

Gibt es Materien im Weltraum, die es bei uns auf der Erde nicht gibt? Oder haben wir vllt sogar Lücken in unserem Periodensystem? Ihr wisst, die Tafel mit den Elementen^^

wenn es Materien, gibt, dann zählt doch bitte auf =)

...Gibt es eine 4. Dimension? Und wie ist diese zu beschreiben?


----------



## Mefisthor (24. Februar 2009)

Yaglan schrieb:


> Man muss bedenkten die Lebensbestimmungen waren auch mal auf unseren Planeten total anders. Soll im Jura nicht die Temperatur Sehr Hoch gewesen sein oder bei der Kreidezeit? Für einen Menschen war das Kaum auszuhalten.


Stimmt, bedenkt ma das in Europa ma ne eizeit vor 115.000 jahren war und eine 2 km (!) hoche Gletscherschicht über Europa weil die Feuchte luft des Golfstorms uns andauernd schnee gebracht hat und in der eiszeit nochnich ma der sommer das wegschmelzen konnte. die tiere passen sich dann eben an, zuerst waren noch alle auf sommer und dann is eben eiszeit das gabs hier ja auch tiere die diesen temeraturen (ca -70°C wenn ich mcih nich irre) standhalten. wers nochma genauer wissen will "Europa - Die wilde alte Welt" zeigt europa von der entstehung der erde bis heute die entwicklung europas und man sieht wie in Moskau mal Sanstürme waren, die komplette Nordsee war ma land auf dem es wie in ostafrika aussah. spannend die ganze sach

was mich interessiert is was auf einem gasriesen überhaupt ist ? ist das so art erde mit giftigen gasen statt Sauerstoff oder sind das nur gase oder ist das nur der kern (das für die schwerkraft verantwortlich ist) und dann nur gas ohne landmasse ? ich check das noch garnid ^^könnt mir aber vorstellen wenn da land und besonders wichtig wasser is kann da ja was laufen. auch wenn das wasser wahrscheinlich vergiftet ist durch die gase, en paar tiere könnten sich ja anpassen

lg


----------



## Selor Kiith (24. Februar 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> ...Gibt es eine 4. Dimension? Und wie ist diese zu beschreiben?



http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/4._Dimension




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Und natürlich ist unser Periodensystem erstmal als unvollständig anzunehmen, weil es ausschließlich die auf der Erde vorkommenden Elemente behandelt...


----------



## Zonalar (24. Februar 2009)

Ich frage mich auch immer, wer bei solchen Themen wissenschaftlich rangeht, und wer hier einfach Stuss erzählt.
Dies is auf die ganze Welt bezogen^^Nicht auf euch.

Ich selber glaube an die Schöpfungsgeschichte aus der Bibel =) Nix da vonwegen Urknall und aberbillionen von Jahren...

Aber natürlich kann ich das nicht beweisen(schliesslich heisst es ja Glaube)

Es hat ja Leute gegeben, die sagten, der Mensch stünde vom Affen ab (und Menschen haben das geglaubt O.o)
Heute is das klar widerlegt(oder?)

Ich will nicht von nem Typen hinters Licht geführt werden, nur weil er nen Professor-Titel hat... schliesslich sind wir alle Menschen, und wir sind nunmal geizige Wesen...

Ps: Wikipedia will bei mir nicht laden -.-


----------



## Mefisthor (24. Februar 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/4._Dimension
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ich kanns mir trotzdem nich vorstellen Oo wie soll das bitte funktionieren?

@ Benji9: Naquadriah is ein stoff den gibts nur Langara xD naja wenns stargate nur real wär ^^

lg


----------



## LordofDemons (24. Februar 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Ich frage mich auch immer, wer bei solchen Themen wissenschaftlich rangeht, und wer hier einfach Stuss erzählt.
> Dies is auf die ganze Welt bezogen^^Nicht auf euch.
> 
> Ich selber glaube an die Schöpfungsgeschichte aus der Bibel =) Nix da vonwegen Urknall und aberbillionen von Jahren...
> ...


ähm also ich persönlich (is ja jedem seine sache) halt nix von der schöpfungsgeschichte aus der Bibel und das mit dem Affen ist doch eher bewiesen als wiederlegt es fehtl soweit ich weiss nur noch n Bindeglied zwischen Mensch und Affe also n Zwischenstadium


----------



## Zonalar (24. Februar 2009)

Aber eins haben wir gemeinsam =) DAS ZITAT IN DER SIGNATUR!!! Mwuahahahaha xD


----------



## Abrox (24. Februar 2009)

Yaglan schrieb:


> Wieso in Man in Black? *kopf kratz*
> 
> Und wie soll man das verstehen es Breitet sich immer aus bleibt aber Gleich groß.




Kleine Erklärung:

Men in Black: Das Universum in einer kleinen Kugel/Wandschrank.

Wir gehen mal davon aus das das Universum unendlich scheint, was es zu hoher Warscheinlichkeit auch ist.

Daraus sehe ich 2 Mögliche Arten der Vergrößerung.

1. Möglichkeit:

Undendlich = Unendlich. Also bleibt es gleich groß. Doch es entstehen immer wieder neue Planeten, es verschwinden auch immer wieder welche. Man könnte jetzt sagen: Es wird größer. Da es aber keine Steigerung von Unendlich gibt bleibt es aber gleich groß. Man kann das Universum also als gedehnt ansehen.

Der Wurmlochantrieb aus Event Horizon zeigt das schön:

Der Raum wird gefaltet um hohe Entfernungen in Bruchteilen zu erreichen. Stellt euch das so vor:

Man nehme ein Din A4 Blatt.
An 2 Enden macht man ein Loch.

Diese Löcher sind nun weit voneinander entfernt.

Falte jetzt das Blatt Papier so, das beide Löcher übereinander sind.

Wie weit ist jetzt die Entfernung?


Das soll veranschaulichen: Das Blatt Papier ist zwar jetzt gefaltet, aber im Grunde ist es das selbe Blatt Papier . Es ist noch gleich groß, wenn auch nur etwas gefaltet.



Die 2. Methode:

Entdeckung!

Entdecken wir einen neuen Planeten, einen neuen Mond, eine neue Galaxis, etc. ist das Universum aus der Sicht von uns Menschen größer geworden. Die Planeten waren aber längst schon da bevor wir sie entdeckt haben.




Wer sich jetzt denkt: Was war denn vorher? Warum ist unser Universum entstanden?

Jetzt wirds knifflig. Aber jeder der ein paar sehr gute Theorien hören möchte für den habe ich einen Buchtipp:

Die Gelehrten der Scheibenwelt

Hier wird alles thematisiert vom Urknall bis hin zum Leben auf der Erde.

Nett geschrieben in Sachtexten und einer Scheibenweltgeschichte.


----------



## Selor Kiith (24. Februar 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> ich kanns mir trotzdem nich vorstellen Oo wie soll das bitte funktionieren?



Das rührt von dem oftmals nur eindimensionalen denken her... wir können uns keine vierte Dimension vorstellen (also als Objekt) weil wir sie so nicht wahrnehmen können, weil wir nunmal in einer 3-Dimensionalen Realität existieren.


----------



## Illuminatos (24. Februar 2009)

Der Mensch stammt nicht vom Affen ab. Das ist erwiesen. Und zwar ist es so:

Es gab eine 'Ur-Art' aus der sich Mensch und Affe entwickelten. Beide! Nur haben wir uns weiter entwickelt und der Affe nicht. Genauso wie wir nicht vom Neandertaler abstammen. Zu der Zeit als das passierte gabe es mehrere Menschenarten. Manche haben überlebt, der Neandertaler als Rasse, hatte nicht solches Glück.
Also: Affe und Mensch haben sich aus einer anderen Rasse entwickelt. Und genau dieses Bindeglied fehlt uns noch um Darwins Theorie unumstößlich zu machen.
Die Verbindung von dem, ich nenne Ihn mal 'Ur-Menschen' zum Menschen und zum Affen.


----------



## shadow24 (24. Februar 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Das ist aber schon fast ein Stern... zur Erklärung, solche großen Gasriesen in denen Tatsächlich Kernfusionen stattfinden (über 13Mj große Planten) werden als "Braune Zwerge" bezeichnet und sind technisch gesehen keine Planeten mehr, sondern eher eine Zwischenstufe zwischen Planet und Stern... und selbst da könnten sich in den Randbezirken Lebewesen entwickeln


jo richtig fast ein Stern...hab ich bei grossen Gasriesen einfach mal vorrausgesetzt.sorry,das das zur Irritation führte...
und genau das mein ich: was du als Randbezirke beschreibst,beschreib ich als bestimmte Zonen...

irreführend finde ich hier allerdings auch die posts mit den Werten wie sie hier auf dem Meeresgrund oder zur Eiszeit,oder ähnlichem herrsch(t)en,die in keinster Weise mit den unglaublichen Hitze-und Druckzuständen auf Sternen zu vergleichen sind...wie auf unserer Sonne die mit einem Fusionsreaktor zu vergleichen ist,wo, wie ich schon in vorigen posts schrieb, Atome gespalten werden...das ist nicht zu vergleichen mit einer heiossen Quelle auf dem Meeeresgrund oder arktischen Temperaturen zur Eiszeit...


----------



## LordofDemons (24. Februar 2009)

Illuminatos schrieb:


> Der Mensch stammt nicht vom Affen ab. Das ist erwiesen. Und zwar ist es so:
> 
> Es gab eine 'Ur-Art' aus der sich Mensch und Affe entwickelten. Beide! Nur haben wir uns weiter entwickelt und der Affe nicht. Genauso wie wir nicht vom Neandertaler abstammen. Zu der Zeit als das passierte gabe es mehrere Menschenarten. Manche haben überlebt, der Neandertaler als Rasse, hatte nicht solches Glück.
> Also: Affe und Mensch haben sich aus einer anderen Rasse entwickelt. Und genau dieses Bindeglied fehlt uns noch um Darwins Theorie unumstößlich zu machen.
> Die Verbindung von dem, ich nenne Ihn mal 'Ur-Menschen' zum Menschen und zum Affen.


ach so das hängt ja mit der "out-of-africa" Theorie zusammen (hab in der 10ten klasse aner realschule maln referat darüber gemacht war ne 1 mit extra lob
die klasse hat geflamed aber die Lehrerin war begeistert ... sry ich schweife ab)


----------



## Abrox (24. Februar 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Es hat ja Leute gegeben, die sagten, der Mensch stünde vom Affen ab (und Menschen haben das geglaubt O.o)
> Heute is das klar widerlegt(oder?)



Da hast du mehr oder weniger Recht.

Der Mensch stammt nicht vom Affen ab, zumindest nicht von den heutigen.
Eine "Uraffenrasse" hat sich nur in Mensch und Affe geteilt.

Der Neandertaler ist ja auch eine Abspaltung von damaligen Menschenarten. Diese hätte es vielleicht sogar weiterbringen können als wir wären diese nicht ausgerottet worden.


----------



## Selor Kiith (24. Februar 2009)

shadow24 schrieb:


> jo richtig fast ein Stern...hab ich bei grossen Gasriesen einfach mal vorrausgesetzt.sorry,das das zur Irritation führte...
> und genau das mein ich: was du als Randbezirke beschreibst,beschreib ich als bestimmte Zonen...



Den Begriff Randbezirk müssen wir aber noch definieren... wobei klar sein dürfte das im Kern kein hochentwickeltes Leben zustande kommen kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (ist schwer in einem festen Block irgendwas lebendiges zu haben *gg*)


----------



## LordofDemons (24. Februar 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Den Begriff Randbezirk müssen wir aber noch definieren... wobei klar sein dürfte das im Kern kein hochentwickeltes Leben zustande kommen kann
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



hmm fester block ... lebendig .... ich denk einen scheiß grad 


egal

ich merk grad das sich das ganze hier in 2 Gruppen aufteilt
Grp 1: bleibt auf der Erde und diskutiert über Entstehung und Evolution des Menschen
Grp 2: bleibt bei der Thematik der Überschrift (also Planeten/Universum und nimmt Dimensionslehre (ich nenns jetzt mal so) noch dazu^^


----------



## Selor Kiith (24. Februar 2009)

Um nochmal zu verdeutlichen was ich mit "Randbezirke" meine... da allgemein die Kernfusion vom Planetaren bzw. Stellaren Kern ausgeht sind die Randbezirke natürlich in diesem Fall die Schichten eines Gasriesen die außerhalb der Kernzone liegen und da sich ein brauner Zwerg eben nicht zu einem Stern wandelt wird sich die Kernfusionszone, so nenn ich sie einfach mal, nicht ausweiten.


----------



## Illuminatos (24. Februar 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> hmm fester block ... lebendig .... ich denk einen scheiß grad
> 
> egal
> 
> ...



Ich bin in beiden aktiv. auf seite 1 und 2 mach ich Universum, ich dachte mir, jetzt muss ich Grp.1 auch mal aufklären  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (24. Februar 2009)

zum Thema Gasriese

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gasriese (man beachte den Gazprombeitrag ganz unten Oo)
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gasplanet
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Brauner_Zwerg (nicht Hitler)


----------



## Zonalar (24. Februar 2009)

Bei Thematik eins, glaub ich das einfach nicht. Aber widerlegen kann ich es auch nicht. (bin ja nur Mensch im Dorf^^)
Bei der Grp 2 will ich mich aktiv beteiligen^^


----------



## shadow24 (24. Februar 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Um nochmal zu verdeutlichen was ich mit "Randbezirke" meine... da allgemein die Kernfusion vom Planetaren bzw. Stellaren Kern ausgeht sind die Randbezirke natürlich in diesem Fall die Schichten eines Gasriesen die außerhalb der Kernzone liegen und da sich ein brauner Zwerg eben nicht zu einem Stern wandelt wird sich die Kernfusionszone, so nenn ich sie einfach mal, nicht ausweiten.


ok,auf die Zone kann ich mich einlassen...


----------



## Hordlerkiller (24. Februar 2009)

zum thema weiten des alls wen man rausgucken würde bei klarem nacht himmel 
sicht man über tausen planeten (sterne) also das sagt schon das das universum kein 
ende hat und es wird nie ne maschiene geben die es bis dahin schaffen sollte zu den
sternen hinter den bekannten sichtbaren sternen also is es ein unendlicher weg


----------



## Illuminatos (24. Februar 2009)

Hordlerkiller schrieb:


> zum thema weiten des alls wen man rausgucken würde bei klarem nacht himmel
> sicht man über tausen planeten (sterne) also das sagt schon das das universum kein
> ende hat und es wird nie ne maschiene geben die es bis dahin schaffen sollte zu den
> sternen hinter den bekannten sichtbaren sternen also is es ein unendlicher weg



Natürlich, weil über tausend sterne ist ja unendlich viel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ob das Universum ein Ende hat oder nicht, weiß man nicht. Du sagst es mit einer echten Bestimmtheit. Außerdem ist NICHTS Unendlich. wenn wir mal von &#960; ( Pi ) absehen würden. Wir wissen es gab einen Urknall-ergo könnte es auch irgendwo ein Ende geben!

Das ist für mich in einem Forum Premiere, aber...das ist ist ein toller Thread geworden, in dem Leute die Ahnung hierüber haben, Diskutieren und Fachsimpeln können! Du gehörst meiner Meinung nicht in diesem Tread. Ala: schaut mal! Über Tausend Planeten, dass Universum muss Unendlich sein  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zonalar (24. Februar 2009)

Die Frage wie gross das Universum, verhält sich so wie mit der Frage, wann die Zeit aufhört, sowie wie hoch die höchste Zahl wirklich ist.

Wenn man das Ende vom Universum findet, kann man noch weiter fliegen/schwimmen/schaufeln/whatever....
Wenn die Zeit aufhört, hat man dies vor 2 Sekunden erlebt...
Selbst bei der höchsten Zahl, kann man noch ne Eins dazuaddieren...


----------



## Night falls (25. Februar 2009)

> Die Frage wie gross das Universum, verhält sich so wie mit der Frage, wann die Zeit aufhört, sowie wie hoch die höchste Zahl wirklich ist.
> 
> Wenn man das Ende vom Universum findet, kann man noch weiter fliegen/schwimmen/schaufeln/whatever....
> Wenn die Zeit aufhört, hat man dies vor 2 Sekunden erlebt...
> Selbst bei der höchsten Zahl, kann man noch ne Eins dazuaddieren...



Dass man bei Zahlen immer was dazuaddieren kann ist richtig, die Mathematik haben wir auch erfunden, aber woher willst du wissen wie das "Ende" des Universums beschaffen ist? O.o
Man kann nicht einfach von einem Gedankenkonstrukt der Menschen auf alles andere schließen. Beim Urknall fing die Zeit (so die Urknalltheorie) z.B. auch AN. Das wäre ja nach deiner Logik auch nicht möglich, da man einfach 2 Sekunden zurückgehen könnte... 

Naja du glaubst ja auch ein Ghettoblaster wäre ein Staubsauger - pardon, die biblischen Schöpfungsberichte würden stimmen.


----------



## Bexx13 (26. Februar 2009)

Toller Thread!

Ich bin auch Fan von Alpha Centauri und kenne ungelogen ALLE Folgen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Videos am Anfang kannte ich schon, noch beeindruckender finde ich das Video vom Hubble Ultra Deep Field. Dort bekommt man erst einen Eindruck, wie groß das Universum wirklich ist (und dort wird nur ein kleiner, scheinbar leerer Punkt am Himmel beobachtet):

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fgg2tpUVbXQ

Das Bild vom Ultra Deep Field kann man sich auch an diversen Orten runterladen, die Version mit der höchsten Auflösung sollte man aber nur mit einem leistungsstarken Rechner öffnen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das unglaublichste und unverständlichste aller Dinge ist meiner Meinung nach Zeit. So einfach und doch so schwierig zu erklären. Eigentlich eine Erfindung des Menschen und doch so bedeutend. Für mich die 4. Dimension. Ein alter Filmklassiker "Die Zeitmaschine" beschreibt diese Theorie sehr gut, in dem Buch auf dem der Film beruht (The Time Machine von H.G. Wells) wird es noch ausführlicher beschrieben. Ohne Zeit, also ohne diese 4. Dimension, würden alle anderen 3 Dimensionen nicht existieren können. 

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Die_Zeitmaschine

Den Link von Selor find ich allerdings auch äußerst interessant zum Thema 4. Dimension, den Hyperwürfel kannte ich noch nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zeit ist so wichtig in Bezug auf das Thema Universum, da man ja bei Betrachtungen des Universums nicht nur in die Entfernung schaut sondern auch in die Zeit zurück. Das Licht der Sonne ist ja alleine schon 8 Minuten alt, wir sehen also nie die Sonne, wie sie wirklich ist, sondern wie sie vor 8 Minuten aussah.

Man kann das mit der Zeit aber auch ganz nüchtern betrachten. Einstein fasste es in einen kurzen Satz: "Zeit ist das, was man von der Uhr abliest"
Der gute Mann war nicht nur ein erstaunlicher Mathematiker und Physiker, er hat seine phantastischen Gedanken auch noch in für alle verständliche Sätze gebracht, die es lohnt zu zitieren und darüber nachzudenken (zugegebenermaßen oft mit einer guten Portion Humor oder Sarkasmus/Ironie).

Zu unserem Thema hier würde zum Beispiel gut passen:
2 Dinge sind unendlich, das Universum und menschliche Dummheit. Beim Universum bin ich mir aber noch nicht so sicher.

Mein Lieblingszitat:

Phantasie ist wichtiger als Wissen, denn Wissen ist begrenzt.

Gruß Bexx

ps: dieser Thread ist für mich grade hervorragende Frühstückslektüre, kommt besser als Zeitung lesen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## shadow24 (26. Februar 2009)

tja,das Thema Zeit...immer wieder faszinierend,aber erst durch die Zeitparadoxen wird es richtig interessant...
Die Zeitmaschine von H.G.Wells find ich in dem Zusammenhang nicht so passend,weil das Buch grundsätzlich auf die Standesunterschiede im 19.Jahrhundert aufmerksam machen sollte,während der Film schon sehr abwich von der Vorlage und zu der damaligen Zeit viel auf Effekthascherei Wert legte.zudem wurde nicht wirklich viel über Auswirkungen von Zeitphänomenen berichtet,sondern es war einfach nur spannend was der Erfinder in der Zukunft vorfinden würde...
viel intelligenter und lustiger gemacht ist in diesem Zusammenhang die Trilogie Zurück in die Zukunft,wo Ursache und Wirkung bei Zeitbeeinflussung schon sehr verständlich dargestellt wurden...andere Filme wie Terminator nahmen auch schon das Thema auf,oder Star Trek,oder der Film "Der letzte Countdown"mit Kirk Douglas,wo ein amerikanischer Flugzeugträger in das Jahr 1940 durch ein Zeitloch fiel und die Chance bekam das Drama um Pearl Harbour,wo die Japaner den amerikanischenHafen einäscherten, zu verhindern...
interessant find ich immer wieder solche Gedankenspiele,wo Ursache und Wirkung im dramatischen Stil aufgezeigt wird...Beispiel:angenommen der Mensch könnte in die Zeit zurückreisen und würde etwas in der Vergangenheit verändern.beispielsweise würde ein Gruppe Forscher eine Kuh aus dem 19.Jahrhundert von einer Weide mitten im Nirgendwo in ihre Zeitmaschine mit in die Zukunft nehmen.die Kuh hätte aber eine Gruppe von fast verhungerten Soldaten ein Tag später als Nahrungsquelle gedient.nun wäre die Kuh aber nicht da.Folge:die Soldaten wären gestorben...nicht schlimm?tja alle Nachfolger dieser Gruppe Soldaten wären auch nicht geboren und die Enkel und Urenkel usw...noch nicht dramatisch genug?einer aus dieser Gruppe Soldaten wäre Hitlers Vater gewesen...


----------



## Hubby3448 (26. Februar 2009)

Also das Universum ist ja mal ne ganz knifflige sache 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Kann man den Wissenschaftlern von heute glauben, so befindet sich außerhalb unseres Universums Energie in seiner reinsten Form, völlig frei von Materie. An den Rand kommen werden wir ja wohl eh nie, also kann man das ja links liegen lassen^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Haxxler (26. Februar 2009)

Naja vielleicht ist ja auch außerhalb des Universums einfach garnix. Keine Energie, keine Materie, keine Hintergrundstrahlung oder irgendwie sowas. Einfach nix! Und wir sind einfach zu dumm es zu kapieren und dichten uns da immer wieder irgendwas zusammen. Also entweder das oder da ist soviel von irgendwas das wir auch net kapieren xD Ich bin mir noch net sicher 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Auf jedenfall läufts dahin hinaus das wir es nie verstehen werden ^^


----------



## Zonalar (26. Februar 2009)

"Die *Zeit* ist nicht reif, um das Universum zu verstehen"

Wer den Wortwitz versteht bitte melden :>  Genau so spannend find ich die Frage, was mit uns nach dem Tod passiert. Hat meiner Meinung den gleichen Stellenwert wie die Frage, wie gross das Universum ist.


----------



## Selor Kiith (26. Februar 2009)

Ah... Zeit... Quantenrealitäten... alternierende Zeitstränge... da führe ich doch eines meines Lieblingszitate an:


			
				Tolian schrieb:
			
		

> They say time is the fire in which we burn


----------



## Thrainan (26. Februar 2009)

Also wer sich wirklich mal mit mehrer Dimensionen beschäftigen möchte und keine umfangreichen Naturwissenschaftlichen grundkenstnisse hat, dem kann ich dieses Viedeo ans herz legen:

http://www.tenthdimension.com/medialinks.php

Sehr anschaulich, aber auf englisch.


----------



## Gilfalas Silberwald (26. Februar 2009)

Aufregendes Thema gefällt mir !!!
Mein bescheidener Beitrag hierzu:  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vyqgjCKm9nQ 
Wem das "Intro" zu lange ist, bei ca.5min geht der Text los. Sollte doch aber jeder kennen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



Gilfalas - Träumer/Denker u. Jäger der Allianz  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nemø (26. Februar 2009)

/don´t read
Das Universum dehnt sich aus um vor Chuck norris zu fliehen
/read again
aber dann hätte es hitler nicht gegeben dann hätte vielleicht das päärchen das die / den forscher gezeugt hat nie zueinander gefunden sie
die forscher hatten nicht zurückreisen können die kuh wäre da geblleiben
hitler würde doch leben es geht einfach nicht


----------



## Dalmus (26. Februar 2009)

Thrainan schrieb:


> Also wer sich wirklich mal mit mehrer Dimensionen beschäftigen möchte und keine umfangreichen Naturwissenschaftlichen grundkenstnisse hat, dem kann ich dieses Viedeo ans herz legen:


Hat schon jemand das Buch "Flacherland" erwähnt?
Ich fand's sehr unterhaltsam. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich mußte beim Ameisenbeispiel irgendwie an das Buch denken...


----------



## Gilfalas Silberwald (26. Februar 2009)

Ja das ist dochmal ein amüsanter Inhalt. Ich glaub "Flacherland" wird sich demnächst in meinem Bucherregal wieder finden... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Yaglan (26. Februar 2009)

Also das ein Universum sich ausdehnt keines Wegs bewiesen. Bitte wie soll man das beweisen wenn man das Universum nach Garnicht erkundet hat. Oder paar Planeten grad mal kennt von so unzähligen. Was ist wenn sich unsere Galaxie selber Fort bewegt? An was will man das Festhalten das sich das Universum sich Dent?
Oder muss man sich das anders vostellen als man es kennt?


----------



## Hubby3448 (26. Februar 2009)

Durch das erkunden des Universums kann man auch nicht feststellen ob es sich ausdehnt oder verändert.man hat gesehen, dass die galaxien sich immer weiter voneinander wegbewegen.dadurch meint man, es dehnt sich aus.daraus folgte eig auch die Theorie mit dem urknall


----------



## Thront (26. Februar 2009)

es gibt mehr dimensionen als 3. sich ein ende des universums vorzustellen is also für menschen sehr schwer


----------



## Yaglan (26. Februar 2009)

Aha nur weil sie sich von einander weg bewegen heisst es nicht es Dehnt sich aus. Vieleicht bewegen sich die Galaxien auch nur weg. Weil sie es eben können mit der Zeit. Ich meine die Galaxie an sich selber bewegt sich ja auch. Aber nein wird gleich so eine Komplizierte aussage gemacht Es dehnt sich aus.

Aufjedenfall halten euch an keiner ausage diesbezüglich fest. Ein beispiel der T-Rex wurde Jahre lang als der Gefährligste Fleischfresser dagestellt. 

Dem ist es inzwischen auch nicht mehr so. Es hat sich herausgestellt das er eher ein Aasfresser ist und längst nicht so Gefährlich als vorher vermutet.


----------



## Zonalar (26. Februar 2009)

Früher glaubten Menschen, die Erde sei flach wie eine Scheibe. heute wissen wirs besser.

Die Gallier glaubten, der Himmel stürzt ihnen auf den Kopf. Nein tut er nicht^^

Man dachte, die Sonne dreht sich um die Welt. Aber ein kluges Köpfchen hat herausgefunden das sich die Erde um die Sonne dreht.

Ich glaube bei 2 Beispielen, sind die Menschen gestorben, die was anderes behaupteten als das zuerst genannte. Mir fallen die Namen aber nicht ein...


----------



## Night falls (26. Februar 2009)

> Aha nur *weil sie sich von einander weg bewegen* heisst es nicht es Dehnt sich aus. Vieleicht bewegen sich die Galaxien auch nur weg. Weil sie es eben können mit der Zeit. Ich meine die Galaxie an sich selber bewegt sich ja auch. Aber nein wird gleich so eine Komplizierte aussage gemacht Es dehnt sich aus.



Ja, darauf stützen sämtliche Wissenschaftler ihre gesamte Theorie! 

Achja, das Wort "naiv" wurde aus dem Wörterbuch gestrichen...


----------



## Yaglan (26. Februar 2009)

Ich finde sowas eben Leichtsinnig. Wissenschaftler müssen für vieles eben eine Erklärung haben das ist ja normal. Bis sie wissen das es anders ist. 
Also man kann auf jedenfall davon ausgehen das da noch einiges kommen wird. 
Und ich wette mit euch das sich das nochmal komplett anders herausstellt. Wir sind noch lange nicht so weit um da was festzulegen wenn man noch nichtmal durch unsere eigene Galaxie Fliegen kann. 

Ich wette mit euch das wir vergleichweise vom Universum Grad mal das Ufer am Strand erkundet haben.


----------



## Night falls (26. Februar 2009)

> Ich wette mit euch das wir vergleichweise vom Universum Grad mal das Ufer am Strand erkundet haben.



No way, Sherlock! 

Du findest es also leichtsinnig, die Daten auszuwerten die einem zur Verfügung stehen und daraus Schlüsse zu ziehen...
Deiner Meinung nach sollte man eine Augenbinde tragen und sich in einem Raum einschließen um zu warten bis Gott höchstpersönlich ankommt und einem die Antworten auf sämtliche Fragen, die die Menscheit jemals stellen kann auf einem Silbertablett überreicht, gell?
(Und falls du es noch nicht bemerktest, das Auseinanderdriften der Galaxien ist beleibe NICHT das einzige Argument für das Ausdehnen des Universums - das war Ironie... Ich geb dir zur Sicherheit mal einen link >klick<... Und unter uns gesagt, "naiv" steht noch immer im Wörterbuch! )


----------



## Zonalar (27. Februar 2009)

Jaja, du magst es Leuten das Gegenteil zu sagen wa? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich weiss nicht wie alt du bist, noch wieviel du weisst oder eben nicht weiss. Wie weit du in deinem Denken bist- oder eben nicht. Aba ich bin froh das du hier bist^^ immer wieder witzig wenn ich dich lesen kann^^obwohl du immer meine Worte abschiesst mit Bomben bis sie in Rauch auflösen und nur noch die Wichtigkeit eines Kaugummis habn.

Forscher sollen gefälligst ihren Job tun. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Die sind mir zu langsam^^

PS: weisst du, dass ich nach jedem Post immer noch lächeln kann? Und es is nicht aufgesetzt. warum sollt ich auch... meinem Pc nen aufgesetztes lächeln zu zeigen...unsinn...


----------



## Yaglan (27. Februar 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Jaja, du magst es Leuten das Gegenteil zu sagen wa?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Ich denke mal du meinst mich oder? ^^ 

Wirklich was bewiesen ist eben noch garnichts. He haben nicht mal alle Forscher gesagt die Erde sei eine Scheibe bis einer das gegenteil beweisste? 
Ich glaube eben nicht mehr nur auf Theorien. 

Und ich weiss nicht ob ich an Got glauben soll. Sagte man früher nicht er sei für alles Gut auf der Welt? Tja wenn das so sein sollte und man glaubt an solche gestalten hat der Teufel Gott verdrägt. Nur ein beispiel wie es bei mir aussieht. 

Ich finde das Thema super Interessant.
Wie Forscher aber die Religion hinterfragen oder einige hinterfrage ich eben die Forscher die so eie Theorie aufstellen. 
Was ist daran so schlimm?
Das Universum ist so Gigantisch das ich zum beispiel angst habe darüber nach zu denken. 

Was ist zb wenn es sowas wie Gott und Himmel wirklich gibt. Gibt es das dann nur für die Erde? Was ist wenn dann die Galaxie Explodiert? Oder gar das Universum. Was ist dann danach? 

Achso da fällt mir grad ein in Sachen Urknall. Da hab ich doch vorkurzen was drüber gehalten aber verstanden habe ich es so nach dem was ich gefunden habe. Der Urknall hat nicht das auf dem Universum gemacht was es jetzt ist sondern nur den Teil in Unserer Milchstraße eben. 

Boa ne weg mit den Thema ich kriege grad wieder echt schiss wenn ich versuche darüber nachzudenken.


----------



## Yaglan (27. Februar 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=70nkRpaFzP0

Wie soll man bei sowas bitte auf den Schwarn kommen wir denen uns aus also das Universum.


----------



## Selor Kiith (27. Februar 2009)

Ich will ja nichts sagen... aber die haben mehr Ahnung als du *gg* Die wissen zumindest wovon sie überhaupt reden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Um dir das Ausdehnungsmodell nochmal zu verdeutlichen...

Stell dir einen Luftballon vor in dessen inneren kleine Kügelchen an Fäden angeklebt sind, nun pustest du den Luftballon auf und die Kügelchen bewegen sich allesamt in bestimmte Richtung voneinander fort, während sich ihr "Universum" immer weiter ausdehnt...

Wenn sich also die Galaxien um unsere eigene in bestimmten Abständen in bestimmte Richtung ausdehnen, wäre eine Logische Annahme hierraus, dass sich das Universum eben wie dieser Luftballon ausdehnt.


----------



## Nimmue (27. Februar 2009)

Was mir bei einigen Fragen in die Richtung ein wenig geholfen hat, war das Buch "Eine kurze Geschichte von fast allem"... Super zu lesen und hab zwischendurch auch mal Tränen gelacht ^^


----------



## Zonalar (27. Februar 2009)

Yaglan schrieb:


> Ich denke mal du meinst mich oder? ^^



Nein leider nicht. Ich meine Night falls 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## shadow24 (27. Februar 2009)

Yaglan schrieb:


> Achso da fällt mir grad ein in Sachen Urknall. Da hab ich doch vorkurzen was drüber gehalten aber verstanden habe ich es so nach dem was ich gefunden habe. Der Urknall hat nicht das auf dem Universum gemacht was es jetzt ist sondern nur den Teil in Unserer Milchstraße eben.


Hi Yaglan,kannst du mir bitte den Satz nochmal erklären?ich hab jetzt die letzten drei posts hier von dir gelesen und hab wirklich Schwierigkeiten den Sinn zu verstehen...
das soll echt kein gemeiner Besserwisser-Post von mir sein,aber mit deiner Grammatik in deinen Posts komm ich überhaupt nicht klar


----------



## Zonalar (27. Februar 2009)

> Der Urknall hat nicht das auf dem Universum gemacht was es jetzt ist sondern nur den Teil in Unserer Milchstraße eben.



Der Urknall hat nicht das Universum gemacht, so wie wir sie kennen. Sondern nur einen Teil der Milchstrasse.

Interpunktion Ftw 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## shadow24 (27. Februar 2009)

so ungefähr hab ich das auch gelsen,aber welcher Sinn steckt dahinter?er meint, dass der Urknall unsere Milchstr. erschaffen hat,aber mit dem Rest des Universums nix zu tun hat???? das ist fürwahr eine sehr gewagte Theorie...ich hoffe jetzt kommt nicht noch der Satz das sich die Sonne um die Erde dreht und wir der Mittelpunkt des Universums sind...


----------



## Zonalar (27. Februar 2009)

Ich glaube er meinte damit, dass der Urknall nur eine bestimmte Reichweite hatte, so dass sie einen Teil der Milchstrasse beeinflusst hat.

aber ich glaub eh nicht dran.


----------



## Night falls (27. Februar 2009)

> Achso da fällt mir grad ein in Sachen Urknall. Da hab ich doch vorkurzen was drüber gehalten aber verstanden habe ich es so nach dem was ich gefunden habe. Der Urknall hat nicht das auf dem Universum gemacht was es jetzt ist sondern nur den Teil in Unserer Milchstraße eben.
> 
> Boa ne weg mit den Thema ich kriege grad wieder echt schiss wenn ich versuche darüber nachzudenken.





> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=70nkRpaFzP0
> 
> Wie soll man bei sowas bitte auf den Schwarn kommen wir denen uns aus also das Universum.



Liest du dir eigentlich vor (oder wenigstens nach) dem Abschicken deiner Posts durch was du da grade geschrieben hast? Ich meine gut - es wurde grade schon darauf hingewiesen, dass deine Aussagen entweder jeglichem Sinn entbehren oder er (durch deine hundsmiserable Rechtschreibung, furchtbare Grammatik, teils willkürlich anmutenden Gebrauch von Wörtern und praktisch nicht existenter Interpunktion) im Dunkeln bleibt, aber das nimmt bei dir einfach zu groteske Ausmaße an um es nicht noch einmal zu erwähnen...

Wie ich das verstanden habe, meinst du, nachdem du vor kurzem etwas über das Thema gehalten(?) hast, dass der Urknall offenbar IN unserem bestehenden Universum stattfand und einen Teil(!) der Milchstraße erschaffen hat?

Das lasse ich einmal unkommentiert stehen, da hast du ja schon von Shadow durch die Blume erfahren, was davon zu halten ist.

Aber dein gepostetes Youtubevid (was nebenbei gesagt zum Physik Unterrichtsstoff der Klasse 7 gehört und in normaler -nicht Youtube- Qualität eigentlich recht interessant ist) passt einfach KEIN Stück (und damit meine ich wirklich nicht einmal im entferntesten) zu deiner Aussage darunter. Da wird einfach weit von der Erde weg- und wieder hereingezoomt, was hat denn das mit dem Ausdehnen des Universums zu tun?

Und, dass du "echt schiss" beim Nachdenken bekommst kann ich nachvollziehen, ich bekomme auch echt schiss wenn ich deine Posts lese...


----------



## Hubby3448 (27. Februar 2009)

Was mich ein bisshen kribbelig werden lässt, ist wohl die Tatsache dass wir vielleicht nie unserer Galaxie entfliehen können.Selbst wenn wir es schaffen würden einen Antimaterie antrieb zu bauen wäre dieser wohl zu lahm.Überhaupt wäre die herstellung des Antriebs-Antimaterie- viel zu riskant.schliesslich ist das die mächtigste energiequelle die wir kennen. würden ein paar kg materie berühren wärs wohl aus mit dem spass 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Bei der annihilation würden hunderte, wenn nicht tausende quadratkilometer weggeblastet werden.1kg davon hat ne kraft von 21 Mt (!!!!!!!!!).jetzt vergleicht das mal hiermit 
Zar Bombe
ich glaub das wär ein problem xD 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Yaglan (27. Februar 2009)

Ja ich weiss meine gramatik ist schlecht. Und nein ich bin wohl einer der wenigen die sich nicht das durchlesen was sie grad geschrieben haben.....
Wo ich allerdings zugeben muss das ich es tuen sollte.

Also in der Berufsschule in den Fach Religion haben wir mal die Genesis durchgenomen. 
Später sollten wir dan mal ein Referat darüber halten. Die beiden Themen die meine Gruppe hatte war die Genesis anderer Regionen und Evolution. Also so wie es in wirklich keit gewesen sein könnte.

Da habe ich dann im Internet eine schöne tabelle gefunden wo die Epochen zu sehen sind was da eben passiert. 
Und da wurde zb der Urknall erklärt.

Ich habe zb immer geglaubt das da wirklich nichts war also wirklich nichts. Dennoch kam es irgendwie zu einen Knall oder Explosioon. Wodurch sich das uns bekannte Universum bilden konnte. 
Das was ich aber gefunden habe hat erklört das dieser Urknall nur in einen Teil des Universums war was zb unsere Milchstraße ausmacht. Also so hatte ich es verstanden. 

Vieleicht finde ich es ja.


----------



## Selor Kiith (27. Februar 2009)

Wenn ich das richtig verstehe, dann ist das eine ganz spezielle Theorie zum Urknall...

Und zwar, dass sich das "vorherige" Universum zu weit ausgedehnt hat und dann "geplatzt" und zusammengefallen ist, was einen neuen Urknall auslöste und ein neues Universum entstand... ganz wie ein Luftballon (nur das kein neuer Luftballon aus dem alten entsteht) und das dieses "Platzen-Zusammenfallen-Urknall-Ausdehnen" immer und immer wieder passiert, ein natürlicher Zyklus des lebens und sterbens.


----------



## Syane (27. Februar 2009)

Das heißt also ..jede Civilisation ...egal wie weit vortgeschritten ... Wird laut dieser Theorie Sterben unvermeidlich !


----------



## Selor Kiith (27. Februar 2009)

Laut dieser Version des Urknalls... ja... außer in den Milliarden und abermilliarden Jahrmillionen ihrer Existenz hat diese Zivilisation einen weg gefunden außerhalb unserer Realität zu existieren.


----------



## Yaglan (27. Februar 2009)

Unserer Realität? Nur weil wir von etwas nicht wissen heisst es nicht das es Real ist ^^.


----------



## Night falls (27. Februar 2009)

> Unserer Realität? Nur weil wir von etwas nicht wissen heisst es nicht das es Real ist ^^.



T_T


----------



## LordofDemons (27. Februar 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Laut dieser Version des Urknalls... ja... außer in den Milliarden und abermilliarden Jahrmillionen ihrer Existenz hat diese Zivilisation einen weg gefunden außerhalb unserer Realität zu existieren.


aber keiner lebt so lang das er das miterleben muss

hmm stellt euch mal vor ihr lebt genau in dem jahr in dems wieder mal kracht bzw. jahre davor weil die bedingungen auf der erde werden ja davor vermutlich auch extrem schlecht werden gerade zu unmenschlihc


----------



## Selor Kiith (27. Februar 2009)

Yaglan schrieb:


> Unserer Realität? Nur weil wir von etwas nicht wissen heisst es nicht das es Real ist ^^.



Unsere Realität = Die Quantenebene in der wir existieren, in der alle Teilchen, Quanten etc. von Quanten, Teilchen etc. unserer Ebene beeinflusst werden können... inwiefern andere Quantenebenen davon betroffen werden können ist nicht klar, genauso wenig ob die spezifische Phasenverschiebung innerhalb unseres Raum-Zeit Kontinuums, mit anderen Phasen korreliert oder andersweitig davon betroffen sein wird. Wer das jetzt nicht verstanden hat, hats nicht anders verdient 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und LoD...
bevor das passieren könnte hat sich unsere Sonne längst in eine Nova verwandelt und die Erde... ausgelöscht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (27. Februar 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Unsere Realität = Die Quantenebene in der wir existieren, in der alle Teilchen, Quanten etc. von Quanten, Teilchen etc. unserer Ebene beeinflusst werden können... inwiefern andere Quantenebenen davon betroffen werden können ist nicht klar, genauso wenig ob die spezifische Phasenverschiebung innerhalb unseres Raum-Zeit Kontinuums, mit anderen Phasen korreliert oder andersweitig davon betroffen sein wird. Wer das jetzt nicht verstanden hat, hats nicht anders verdient
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


dann stell dir mal vor wies ist an dem tag zu leben wenn die ganze erde geröstet wird....

dann ist die frage was würdest du an dem Tag machen wenn du weisst das die ganze welt untergeht  (is OT da könnte man nen weiteren Threat eröffnen)


----------



## Yaglan (28. Februar 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Unsere Realität = Die Quantenebene in der wir existieren, in der alle Teilchen, Quanten etc. von Quanten, Teilchen etc. unserer Ebene beeinflusst werden können... inwiefern andere Quantenebenen davon betroffen werden können ist nicht klar, genauso wenig ob die spezifische Phasenverschiebung innerhalb unseres Raum-Zeit Kontinuums, mit anderen Phasen korreliert oder andersweitig davon betroffen sein wird. Wer das jetzt nicht verstanden hat, hats nicht anders verdient
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Ich glaube ich verstehe was du meinst. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Jetzt aber wirklich.


----------



## iggeblackmoore (1. März 2009)

Vielleicht sind wir nur in einem Quarks von einem Aton eines Elementes einer anderen Welt.


----------



## Rhokan (2. März 2009)

> Laut dieser Version des Urknalls (wird alles Leben sterben)... ja... außer in den Milliarden und abermilliarden Jahrmillionen ihrer Existenz hat diese Zivilisation einen weg gefunden außerhalb unserer Realität zu existieren.



Im Leben nach dem Tod oder whatever werde ich alle auslachen wenns sie es nicht schaffen. Noobs. Ha!


.... muss ich aber noch ne Weile warten  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (2. März 2009)

Stellt euch mal vor unser Universum ist nur ein Atom von einem Jogurtbecher in einer ganz anderen Welt die wiederrum nur ein Atom eines anderen Jogurtbechers in einer ganz anderen Welt ist.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

das is jetzt kein Witz stellt euch das mal wirklich vor


----------



## Mefisthor (2. März 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> Stellt euch mal vor unser Universum ist nur ein Atom von einem Jogurtbecher in einer ganz anderen Welt die wiederrum nur ein Atom eines anderen Jogurtbechers in einer ganz anderen Welt ist.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


*angst hab vor mülleimer*


----------



## shadow24 (2. März 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> *angst hab vor mülleimer*


vor Mülleimern?????????

*Angst hab vor dem alles verschlingenden LÖFFEL!!!!!*


----------



## LordofDemons (2. März 2009)

shadow24 schrieb:


> vor Mülleimern?????????
> 
> *Angst hab vor dem alles verschlingenden LÖFFEL!!!!!*


verdammt wir sind n Jogurtbecher nicht der Jogurt oder isst du den Becher mit?


----------



## Silenzz (2. März 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> *angst hab vor mülleimer*


Mady my Day
@ LoD: Na klar, der Becher (gut gezuckert) ist top^^


----------



## Thrainan (3. März 2009)

Also zu den ganzen Kritiken bezüglich der Ausdehnung des Universums, bzw. der Materie da drinn. Ihr habt schonmal was vom Dopplereffekt gehört? Ihr wisst was eine Rotverschiebung ist? Das sind übrigens keine Theorien, sondern Messbare Fakten. Und anhand dieser Fakten ist man zu dem Schluss gekommendas Universum dehne sich aus.


----------



## shadow24 (3. März 2009)

Thrainan schrieb:


> Also zu den ganzen Kritiken bezüglich der Ausdehnung des Universums, bzw. der Materie da drinn. Ihr habt schonmal was vom Dopplereffekt gehört? Ihr wisst was eine Rotverschiebung ist? Das sind übrigens keine Theorien, sondern Messbare Fakten. Und anhand dieser Fakten ist man zu dem Schluss gekommendas Universum dehne sich aus.


was ich schon auf Seite 2 im Beitrag Nummer 28 mit der Spektrallinienanalyse angesprochen habe...aber danke nochmal für die Bestätigung


----------



## Selor Kiith (4. März 2009)

Wo wir gerade dabei sind, aus dem Tweet der NASA:



> NASAOn Friday night (10:49 p.m. EST), NASA is launching a mission to search for habitable planets. Read about it at http://www.nasa.gov/kepler



Ich hoffe sehr, dass sie den Start per Webcam ins Internet laufen lassen, will zugern zuschauen wie die Keplersonde startet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## shadow24 (5. März 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Wo wir gerade dabei sind, aus dem Tweet der NASA:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


jo,sehr interessant.danke für den link...wird wohl was zu sehen sein unter dem link launch processing images


----------



## Selor Kiith (3. April 2009)

Ich habe gerade leider eine schlechte Neuigkeit gelesen, FTL Reisen werden erstmal wieder in weite Ferne gerückt, da Alcubierres Theorie eines Warp-Antriebs die Tage herbe Rückschläge einstecken musste, von der sie sich sicher nicht erholen wird.

Alcubierres Theorie beinhaltete die Verwendung einer Blase von Raumzeit die sich aufgrund des Nicht-zutreffends der Relativität in Bezug auf die Bewegung verschiedener Regionen von Raumzeit zueinander um auf Überlichtgeschwindigkeiten zu kommen indem das Raumschiff in einer solchen Blase stark verzerrter flacher Raumzeit sitzt und die Raumzeit vor dem Schiff zusammenschrumpft/zieht und somit das Ziel näher bringt und wieder hinter dem Schiff auseinanderzieht (schnell darzustellen mit einem Spielzeugauto auf einer Tischdecke).

Benanntes Team von Wissenschaftlern hat aber nun erforscht wie diese Theorie sich verhält, wenn die Quantenmechanik hinzugefügt wird.
Bei dem Test zu RSET (renormalized stress-energy tensor) in einem Quantumfeld innerhalb dieser Warp Feld Geometrien kamen sie aber zu dem Ergebniss das obwohl dieser RSET sich wie bei einem Gravitations Kollaps verhalten mag es doch auch schwerwiegende Unterschiede gibt, nicht nur das die Passagiere wohl einer tödlichen Dosis Hawking-Partikel ausgesetzt werden, nein auch wächst der RSET vor und an der Spitze der Überlichtblase exponentiell, was dazu führt das anzunehmen ist das Warp-Antrieb Geometrien sich instabil im Verhältnis zu semiklassischen Rückreaktionen verhalten.

Um es einfach auszudrücken, sie haben herausgefunden, dass diese Theorie eines Warp-Antriebs aufgrund der Instabilität der Warpblase bei überlichtgeschwindigkeit, in Bezugname auf die Quantenmechanik und des RSET nicht durchführbar wäre.

http://arxiv.org/abs/0904.0141
http://arxiv.org/PS_cache/arxiv/pdf/0904/0904.0141v1.pdf

PS: Fragt mich ja nicht warum ich sowas mitkrieg ^^

Edit: Oder um es ganz einfach auszudrücken und für die wohlmögliche Kundschaft dieses Forums:

Quantenmechanik trifft Warp-Antrieb kritisch 
Warp-Antrieb stirbt


----------



## Zonalar (4. April 2009)

Du bist nicht nur Star-Trek-Fan, nein du kennst dich ja wirklich in der Weltraum-Wissenschaft aus!

Respect! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (4. April 2009)

Ach was... ich will nur so schnell wie möglich von dieser Kugel verschwinden! 
Da kommen solche Nachrichten dann natürlich sehr ungelegen...


----------



## Night falls (4. April 2009)

@Benji: Naja, im Grunde genommen war das keine Weltraumwissenschaft (Astronomie), sondern Relativitätstheorie und Quantenphysik 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Nichtsdestoweniger - Gut erklärt, und offensichtlich auch gut verstanden!

@Topic:

Es ist in der Tat bedauerlich, was sich da jetzt ergeben hat... Ein Warpantrieb hätte die Menscheit doch um einiges weiter gebacht. Aber ich muss die Frage jetzt trotzdem stellen - Woher weißt du das? Aus einschlägigen Fachzeitschriften, Star-Trek Fanmagazinen, oder von irgendwelchen empfehlenswerten Websites?^^


----------



## Selor Kiith (4. April 2009)

StumbleUpon, ein nettes AddOn zu Firefox hat mich auf die aufgeführten Seiten geführt *gg*


----------



## Selor Kiith (7. April 2009)

Ich hab grad ein schönes Bild gefunden:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der Carinanebel (im Infrarotlicht) in direkter Umgebung des Sterns Eta Carinae, der nach Wissenschaftlern ein Kandidat für eine Hypernova in den nächsten 20.000 Jahren ist (Hypernovae sind theoretische Supernovae extrem Massereicher Sterne, deren Kerne bei ihrem ableben sofort in ein Schwarzes Loch kollabieren)

Also wer da nicht von Gänsehaut geschüttelt wird...

Noch ein Bild dazu:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der Nebel ist im Sagittariusarm unserer Galaxie zu finden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Wie ich finde einer der schönsten Nebel unserer Galaxie, man kann sich regelrecht in seinem Blick verlieren


----------



## TheGui (7. April 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Quantenmechanik trifft Warp-Antrieb kritisch
> Warp-Antrieb stirbt


ich bin ein Fan der Quantenmechanik , aber dafür hatt sie nen Bann verdient!

PS: Wer weis eig was neues über die Theorie das die Gravitation quasi aus einem Paralleluniversum in unseres "hineintropft"
Was die schier unendliche Reichweite aber auch die extreme Schwäche erklären sollte?

habs vor par Jahren mal irgendwo aufgeschnappt und seit dem neme großartig weiterverfolgt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (8. April 2009)

TheGui schrieb:


> ich bin ein Fan der Quantenmechanik , aber dafür hatt sie nen Bann verdient!
> 
> PS: Wer weis eig was neues über die Theorie das die Gravitation quasi aus einem Paralleluniversum in unseres "hineintropft"
> Was die schier unendliche Reichweite aber auch die extreme Schwäche erklären sollte?
> ...



Phuu... davon hab ich ja noch garnichts gehört... und was meinst du mit der Reichweite und Schwäche? Das gibt irgendwie in dem Zusammenhang keinen Sinn... generell gibt es irgendwie wenig Sinn Oo


----------



## Stancer (8. April 2009)

Ich glaube es ist unmöglich jemals irgendwann die Distanzen zu überbrücken.

Es gibt im Universum sicher Haufenweise intelligente Lebensformen und das Universum ist wie alt ? 5Mrd. Jahre ? Ich bezweifel, das wir die erste intelligente Spezies sind. Sicher gab es auch schon vor 100.000 oder 1Mio. Jahren irgendwo Intelligente Lebensformen und gibt es vermutlich sogar noch. 

Das Ziel einer jeden Spezies ist doch sich zu verbreiten und wenn eine Spezies die Möglichkeit zu interstellaren Reisen hat, müssten die doch auch schon lange mal hier bei uns gewesen sein. Evtl. bevor es Menschen gab und warum haben die sich dann nicht auf der Erde niedergelassen ?

Wenn eine Spezies soweit und so schnell Reisen kann, würde sie sich doch innerhalb recht kurzer Zeit (paar tausend Jahre) über die ganze Galaxie verbreiten.


Die Vorstellung ist natürlich schon genial, wenn man z.b. mal ein Funksignal einer anderen Welt empfangen würde und vielleicht passiert das ja auch irgendwann aber dabei wirds vermutlich bleiben. Irgend son Wissenschaftler hat gesagt, das man damit rechnet bis 2025 ein Funksignal aus dem All aufzufangen von einer Intelligenten Quelle.


Btw @ Selor : Was hälst du von der Wurmloch-Theorie ? Jetzt wo der Warpantrieb wegfällt !


----------



## Selor Kiith (8. April 2009)

Stancer schrieb:


> Btw @ Selor : Was hälst du von der Wurmloch-Theorie ? Jetzt wo der Warpantrieb wegfällt !



Nun ich sehe da nur das Problem der Masse um ein Wurmloch zu erzeugen bräuchte man viel Masse, da sie ja meines Wissens nach eigentlich nichts weiter sind als SEEEEEEEEEEEEEHR weit gekrümmter raum, der auf der anderen Seite an den Normalraum stößt... also um es zu verdeutlichen, nimmt ein Blatt Papier und haltet es wie ein U, das Papier ist der Normalraum nun stecht einen Stift durch eine Seite durch bis ihr auf der anderen Papierseite ebenfalls durchbrecht, der Stift wäre dann das Wurmloch...

Aber wie gesagt, ich wüsste nicht wie wir solche Energien und Massen aufbringen könnten um die Raumzeit selbst zu verändern.


Und zu den Raumfahrenden Spezies... ich würde einfach behaupten mit dem Erreichen eines Raumfahrenden Status geht auch eine Veränderung in der Gesellschaft an sich von statten, da man nicht mehr darauf angewiesen ist um Platz zu kämpfen etc. das man sich auch eher langsam vortastet, weil man ja nunnmal nicht weiß was alles in der großen Schwärze da draußen ist... oder das sie gesehen haben "Da ist eine Spezies beobachten wir sie lieber als sie auszurotten, könnte interessant sein"...
Und nunja, auch nicht jede Spezies will sich NUR ausdehnen, bestimmte Tiere haben bestimmte Reviere die sie auch weder vergrößern noch sonstwie verändern wollen... nicht jede Spezies muss so schlecht und verdorben sein wie die Menschheit...


----------



## Davatar (8. April 2009)

Stancer schrieb:


> Ich glaube es ist unmöglich jemals irgendwann die Distanzen zu überbrücken.


Der Ansatz ist ja auch falsch. Man nimmt einfach nen Antrieb wie in Futurama und statt dass man das Schiff bewegt, wird durch den "Antrieb" das Universum um einem herum verschoben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (8. April 2009)

Davatar schrieb:


> Der Ansatz ist ja auch falsch. Man nimmt einfach nen Antrieb wie in Futurama und statt dass man das Schiff bewegt, wird durch den "Antrieb" das Universum um einem herum verschoben
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Das ist im Prinzip der Warp-Antrieb... man sitzt in einer Blase Normalraum und um einen herum wird die Raumzeit gekrümmt, vor dem Schiff zusammengefaltet und hinter dem Schiff wieder ausgedehnt...
Also als wenn du ein Spielzeugauto auf eine Tischdecke stellst und es dort festhälst und nun die Tischdecke vor dem Auto zusammenschiebst und hinter dem Auto wegziehst... irgendwann ist das Auto am ende der Tischdecke ohne sich wirklich bewegt zu haben... um es ganz einfach auszudrücken und da hab ich ja die letzte Seite beschrieben, das es erstmal praktisch so nicht klappen wird...


----------



## Davatar (8. April 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> um es ganz einfach auszudrücken und da hab ich ja die letzte Seite beschrieben, das es erstmal praktisch so nicht klappen wird...


Aber auch nur weil man auf den Kopf fallen muss um die korrekte Formel zu entdecken!
Nicht allzu ernst nehmen meinen Beitrag hier bitte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aber der Trick wäre das gesamte Universum zu verschieben, ohne dass man vor dem Schiff falten und hinten wieder ausdehnen würde. D.h. man zieht einfach von hinten an der Tischdecke und der Teller bleibt an Ort und Stelle.


----------



## Stancer (8. April 2009)

Ja hab gelesen um ein Wurmloch zu erzeugen brauch man Unmengen von exotischer Materie und um es stabil zu halten sogar mehr als es im ganzen Universium davon gibt. Daher ist die Erzeugung eines Wurmlochs eher unrealistisch.

Denkbar wäre aber die Nutzung bereits vorhandener Wurmlöcher,die es ja geben soll. Wie schauts damit aus ?


----------



## Zorkal (8. April 2009)

Also bisher gibts Wurmlöcher nur theoretisch 



> Wurmlöcher sind *theoretische Gebilde* welche sich möglicherweise aus speziellen Lösungen (Kruskal-Lösungen) der Feldgleichungen der allgemeinen Relativitätstheorie ergeben. Erstmals wurden sie im Jahre 1935 von Albert Einstein und Nathan Rosen beschrieben und deshalb ursprünglich Einstein-Rosen-Brücken genannt.


----------



## Selor Kiith (8. April 2009)

Davatar schrieb:


> Aber auch nur weil man auf den Kopf fallen muss um die korrekte Formel zu entdecken!
> Nicht allzu ernst nehmen meinen Beitrag hier bitte
> 
> 
> ...



Dafür müsste man aber erstmal etwas haben das von so weit hinten ziehen könnte... abgesehen davon denke ich nicht das dadurch das Problem des RSET und der Hawking-Strahlung ausgeschaltet werden würde... immerhin benötige man immernoch eine Warpblase dafür, da sich nur Regionen von Raumzeit zueinander mit superluminalen geschwindigkeiten bewegen können ohne gegen die Relativität zu verstoßen...



Stancer schrieb:


> Ja hab gelesen um ein Wurmloch zu erzeugen brauch man Unmengen von exotischer Materie und um es stabil zu halten sogar mehr als es im ganzen Universium davon gibt. Daher ist die Erzeugung eines Wurmlochs eher unrealistisch.
> 
> Denkbar wäre aber die Nutzung bereits vorhandener Wurmlöcher,die es ja geben soll. Wie schauts damit aus ?



Problem hierbei ist das es alles nur theoretisch ist... also theoretisch könntes solche Wurmlöcher (oder Einstein-Rosen-Brücken) geben, die Frage hierbei ist nur wo...
Ich glaube eine Theorie sagt, dass innerhalb des Ereignishorizontes einer Gravitationsingularität als Rückstand eines Sterns die neben gespiegelten Ebenen auch Übergänge in sogenannte Weiße Löcher geben soll, aus denen Materie nur ausgestoßen wird und nichts rein kann... was aber allerdings nur hypothetisch ist, da es dem zweiten Hauptsatz der Thermodynamik widersprechen würde.
Wobei auch natürlich in Betracht gezogen werden muss, das vielleicht sogar ein Schwarzes Loch selbst eine Verbindng schaffen kann, da es das einzige Gebilde ist das wohl genug Gravitation aufbauen könnte um die Raumzeit zu durchbrechen und einen Durchgang zu schaffen...

Man darf allerdings auch nicht vergessen, dass man dadurch natürlich auch in einem Paralleluniversum landen könnte, da ich denke das ein solcher Durchbruch der Raumzeit eine natürliche Schwächung der Interdimensionalen Barriere zur Folge haben könnte, welches dann natürlich auch zu Komplikationen führen kann...


Oh man... ich muss weniger denken...


----------



## Zonalar (8. April 2009)

Selor: 
....
....
....
...was hast du gesagt?


----------



## Selor Kiith (8. April 2009)

Ach Benji... was sagt eigentlich Gott zu Paralleluniversen bzw. einem Multiversum? Oder zu alternativen Realitäten?


----------



## Night falls (8. April 2009)

> Ach Benji... was sagt eigentlich Gott zu Paralleluniversen bzw. einem Multiversum? Oder zu alternativen Realitäten?



Wie gemein! Außerhalb von Religionsthreads ist Benji doch nicht der überzeugte Kreationist, sondern der weltoffene, liebenswerte, naive Kindskopf, der das Forum mit sinnlosen Beiträgen vollspammt - meist mit der Intention sein Ansehen bei anderen Usern zu steigern und zu verschleiern, dass er eigentlich keine Ahnung von der Materie des Themas hat...

@Beitrag nach mir: Hurr durr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (8. April 2009)

Nein das interessiert mich wirklich ^^
Ich habe ja auch die Theorie das mit alternativen Realitäten bzw. Paralleluniversen auch Parallele Götter gibt ^^


----------



## Alion (8. April 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Dafür müsste man aber erstmal etwas haben das von so weit hinten ziehen könnte... abgesehen davon denke ich nicht das dadurch das Problem des RSET und der Hawking-Strahlung ausgeschaltet werden würde... immerhin benötige man immernoch eine Warpblase dafür, da sich nur Regionen von Raumzeit zueinander mit superluminalen geschwindigkeiten bewegen können ohne gegen die Relativität zu verstoßen...
> 
> 
> 
> ...






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich brauche ja 15 min um nur ansatzweise zu verstehen was du da geschrieben hast.
Ich habe gelesen, dass wenn "Teilchen normale Materie" durch ein Wurmloch fliegen bricht dieses Zusammen.
Das würde ja bedeuten, selbst wenn wir ein Wurmloch künstlich erstellen könnten oder eines Finden würde, dieses sofort Zusammenbrechen würde sobald wir durch sind.


----------



## Selor Kiith (8. April 2009)

Alion schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> Ich brauche ja 15 min um nur ansatzweise zu verstehen was du da geschrieben hast.
> ...



Daher auch die extreme Menge an Exotischer Materie (Materie mit negativer Energiedichte) die es stabilisieren soll ^^

Edit: Jetzt sind sie alle wieder still und versuchen Krampfhaft zu verstehen was ich hier verzapfe... ^^


----------



## Zonalar (8. April 2009)

Selr: Ich weiss es nicht. Und es is keine Sünde was nicht zu wissen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Wenn es dich sooo sehr interessiert, bete mal zu ihm. Vllt antwortet er dir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Night falls: So gemein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Pass auf was du sagst! Ich hab den grossen roten Knopf  vor mir liegen, da steht "Report" drauf und er zwinkert mir zu  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (8. April 2009)

Wobei ein weiterer Gedanke von mir ist, das "Gott" lediglich ein anderer Begriff für die Funktionsweisen der Quantenmechanik sind... also nur ein Urwort...
und das Jesus einziges Wunder war, die Heisenberg'sche Unschärferelation zu umgehen und somit "in die Zukunft" sehen konnte, was dem Ausspruch, das Gott ihn verlassen hätte auch einen Sinn zuspricht xD Immerhin hat er sich irgendwo verrechnet und die falsche Zukunft "vorhergesehen" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Naja wurst... ich denk mir mal ein Thema für morgen aus xD

Oder will sonst noch wer was wissen?


----------



## Selor Kiith (8. April 2009)

Abgesehen von dem ganzen Warp-Antrieb, Wurmloch gedöns...


Eine weitere Möglichkeit wäre ein Langstreckentransport... sprich beamen...


----------



## Davatar (8. April 2009)

Kennst Du eigentlich "Norton hört ein Hu"? Ist zwar eigentlich ein Kinder-3D-Animationsfilm, dennoch fand ich ihn super. Ich mein...diese kleine Welt in dem Staubkorn auf einer Blume hat doch was 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (8. April 2009)

Ich frage mich bei dem Film nur immer wie man den Kindern beibringen will, das offensichtlich ein Bruch der Interdimensionalen Barriere dafür verantwortlich ist, dass sich eine andere Realität in unsere geschoben hat...

Abgesehen davon ist das auch meine Theorie zu allen Geistererscheinungen und dem Übernatürlichen Krimskrams 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Es sind einfach Schwächungen bzw. durchbrüche der Interdimensionalen Barriere die ein vermischen der beiden Realitäten zur Folge hat und je nachdem wie stark der bruch ist oder ob er nur geschwächt ist sieht man eben mehr oder weniger oder hört nur etwas...


----------



## Alion (8. April 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Abgesehen von dem ganzen Warp-Antrieb, Wurmloch gedöns...
> 
> 
> Eine weitere Möglichkeit wäre ein Langstreckentransport... sprich beamen...



Nein aus Pfuii. Du verwirrst uns nur.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Obwohl Beamen ein intressantes thema ist dass... NEIN! Das passt hier nicht rein.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (8. April 2009)

Alion schrieb:


> Nein aus Pfuii. Du verwirrst uns nur.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Wieso verwirren? Nen bissl Synapsen Sport hat noch nie jemanden geschadet!


----------



## Stancer (8. April 2009)

Naja Beamen wurde ja schon sogar mal durchgeführt allerdings mit einem einzelnen Atom über wenige Meter.

Beim Beamen stellen sich folgende Probleme :

- Wie zerlegt man den Mensch kontrolliert in seine Atome ?
- Wo speichert man die Daten über die Position der Atome ? Man benötigt schließlich xyz Koordinaten und wenig Atome sind das nicht. Wobei bei der wachsenden Kapazität von Festplatten wäre das wohl eher das kleinste Problem
- Wie sendet man die Atome zum Zielort ? Eine reine Datenübertragung der Koordinaten der Atome würde dazu führen, das am Zielort nur ein Klon entsteht und das Ursprungsobjekt getötet wird. Man würde also irgendeine Art Transportstrahl benötigen, der Stark genug ist auch auch weite Entfernungen zu überbrücken


----------



## Night falls (8. April 2009)

> Naja Beamen wurde ja schon sogar mal durchgeführt allerdings mit einem einzelnen Atom über wenige Meter.



Ich nehme an du spielst auf die Quantenteleportation an... Das ist nicht das was wir gemeinhin als Beamen/Teleportation verstehen, sondern etwas anderes. Dort werden lediglich Quantenzustände übertragen, ohne sie durch Messung, gemäß der Heisenberg'schen Unschärferelation zu verfälschen... Mit dem Transport von Materie mit Überlichtgeschwindigkeit, hat das nichts zu tun.


----------



## Selor Kiith (8. April 2009)

Das Stichwort hierbei wäre die Materie-Energieumwandlung... das einzige Problem was sich hierbei meinerseits ergibt ist das angesprochene "Wie erstelle ich einen Plan aller Atome"...


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (8. April 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Ich frage mich bei dem Film nur immer wie man den Kindern beibringen will, das offensichtlich ein Bruch der Interdimensionalen Barriere dafür verantwortlich ist, dass sich eine andere Realität in unsere geschoben hat...



Du denkst bei der Geschichte des *BUCHES* an Dimensionsbrüche??? Ernsthaft?
Ich denke dabei nur an ganz kleine Lebewesen...

Zu dem Thema Beamen:

Dabei muss man meines Laienwissens/meiner Ansicht nach zwischen "echter" Materienübertragung und "geschwindelter" Informationsübertragung unterscheiden.
Bei ersterem wird ja das Objekt in handliche transportfähigere Stücke (zB reine Energie) zerteilt und am Zielort wieder zusammengefügt. Oder anders gesagt, Baumaterial und Bauanleitung wird gleichzeitig übertragen.
Bei der anderen Möglichkeit wird nur die Bauanleitung selbst übertragen und mit bereits am Zielort vorhandenen Materialen sozusagen kopiert. Diese Methode ist ja im Grunde bereits jetzt möglich. Man müsste es "nur" auf organische Objekte übertragen und eine Möglichkeit finden jede Element, Verbindung etc. auf Bestellung herzustellen. Um damit aber interstellaren Transport zu ermöglichen bedarf es aber noch einer Informationsübertragung in quasi Nullzeit, evtl auch wieder mit Wurmlöchern. Aber zumindest verspricht mir diese Methode die höheren Erfolgsaussichten.

Andere Sache zu den Löchern:
Ich frage mich was dann am Ursprungsort bzw Zeilort passiert. Immerhin "verschwindet" da plötzlich etwas. In Filmen sieht man da oft noch so ein Wabern, wenn etwas die Raumzeit durchspringt. Also irgendwie so eine Art Schockwellen des Raums an sich. Wäre mal interessant so etwas zu sehen ... oder fühlen ...oder wie auch immer wahrzunehmen.


----------



## Selor Kiith (8. April 2009)

Thorrak schrieb:


> Du denkst bei der Geschichte des *BUCHES* an Dimensionsbrüche??? Ernsthaft?
> Ich denke dabei nur an ganz kleine Lebewesen...



Eh... ja? ^^



> Zu dem Thema Beamen:
> 
> Dabei muss man meines Laienwissens/meiner Ansicht nach zwischen "echter" Materienübertragung und "geschwindelter" Informationsübertragung unterscheiden.
> Bei ersterem wird ja das Objekt in handliche transportfähigere Stücke (zB reine Energie) zerteilt und am Zielort wieder zusammengefügt. Oder anders gesagt, Baumaterial und Bauanleitung wird gleichzeitig übertragen.
> Bei der anderen Möglichkeit wird nur die Bauanleitung selbst übertragen und mit bereits am Zielort vorhandenen Materialen sozusagen kopiert. Diese Methode ist ja im Grunde bereits jetzt möglich. Man müsste es "nur" auf organische Objekte übertragen und eine Möglichkeit finden jede Element, Verbindung etc. auf Bestellung herzustellen. Um damit aber interstellaren Transport zu ermöglichen bedarf es aber noch einer Informationsübertragung in quasi Nullzeit, evtl auch wieder mit Wurmlöchern.



Die einfachste Methode wäre die gespeicherte Energie auf einem Lichtstrahl "reiten" zu lassen und somit definitiv Lichtgeschwindigkeit zu erreichen...



> Andere Sache zu den Löchern:
> Ich frage mich was dann am Ursprungsort bzw Zeilort passiert. Immerhin "verschwindet" da plötzlich etwas. In Filmen sieht man da oft noch so ein Wabern, wenn etwas die Raumzeit durchspringt. Also irgendwie so eine Art Schockwellen des Raums an sich



Ich glaube, da noch niemand ein Wurmloch beobachten konnte, ist dies ein Ort reiner Spekulation....
Abgesehen davon verschwindet es ja nicht plötzlich sondern wird in das Loch hineingezogen aufgrund der Locheigenen Gravitation... (Gott... wie sich das anhört...)
Aber es wird sicherlich einen optischen Effekt dabei geben, da ja auch sichtbare Teilchen dabei angeregt bzw. bewegt werden... es wird nicht einfach *PLOPP* machen und weg ist es....


----------



## Stancer (8. April 2009)

Zum Thema Überlichtgeschwindigkeit fällt mir noch "superluminares Tunneln" ein

Ich erinner mich auch mal gelesen zu haben bei dem es um ein Experiment ging, wobei ein Photon oder sowas durch einen Tunnel geschickt wurde. Dabei kam das Photon teilweise wieder aus dem Tunnel heraus, bevor es hinein geflogen war !!!! finde es momentan aber nicht mehr.


----------



## Davatar (8. April 2009)

Àpropos beamen: ich empfehle mal den Artikel zum Beamen eines Apfels (vorsicht frei erfunden, aber nett geschrieben)


----------



## Niranda (8. April 2009)

Beamen ist garnicht so abwegig...
Schon heute "beamen" wir doch... wir Scannen ein Blatt papier mit Text ein, dieses wird in elektronische Störme umgewandelt, gespeichert und an den Drucker gesendet, welches das ganze 1:1 druckt.
Es ist sicherlich eher das Klonen eines Papierfetzens, weil das originalstück ja nicht vernichtet bzw transportiert wird.

Ich kann mir sehr gut vorstellen, dass Menschen ähnlich behandelt werden.
Sie werden gescannt auch innerlich und 1:1 kopiert. Die leere "Hülle" ohne Seele (ich geh mal davon aus, das man die seele komplett mit verschickt, da es im Grunde ja elektronische Gehirnströme sind) wird auf der Erde behalten.
Sollte diese Person zurückkommen wollen, transferiert man lediglich die Seele wieder zurück.

Sollte ein Mensch nicht mehr reisen kann man den Körper super als Dünger für Pflanzen etc. vergraben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



--------

Und wozu Lichtgeschwindigkeit bzw Überlichtgeschwindigkeit?
Um die gerade strecke A ---------------- B zu passieren nimmt man nicht die Strecke wie heutzutage aufsich..
Man krümmt den Raum und holt A sowohl als auch B zu sich zusammen (Papier falten?^^) und ist sofort da.
Ein außenstehender Betrachter definiert das dann als Überlichtgeschwindigkeit, da er die zurückgelegte Strecke nicht sieht.

--------

Mal abgesehen davon das Licht auch schneller als Lichtgeschwindigkeit sein kann...
Indem man die Lichtquelle selbst auf Lichtgeschwindigkeit beschleunigt und dann das Licht absendet.
Solle die Quelle schneller als Lichtgeschwindigkeit sein, so wird das Licht ja nicht zurückprallen, es hat schon eine eigenbeschleunigung.
Allerdings vermag ich nicht zu sagen, dass das Licht sich selbst auf Lichtgeschwindigkeit bringt, da die aktuelle Geschwindigkeit schon Lichtgeschwindigkeit beträgt.
keine ahnung...

LG
Nira ^_^


----------



## Selor Kiith (8. April 2009)

Niranda schrieb:


> Beamen ist garnicht so abwegig...
> Schon heute "beamen" wir doch... wir Scannen ein Blatt papier mit Text ein, dieses wird in elektronische Störme umgewandelt, gespeichert und an den Drucker gesendet, welches das ganze 1:1 druckt.
> Es ist sicherlich eher das Klonen eines Papierfetzens, weil das originalstück ja nicht vernichtet bzw transportiert wird.
> 
> ...



Zwischen "Klonen" und "Beamen" sind signifikante Unterschiede... Wir wollen nicht Klonen, wir wollen uns selbst woanders hinbegeben... und das bitte in einem Stück und mit uns selbst und nicht als Klon...



> --------
> 
> Und wozu Lichtgeschwindigkeit bzw Überlichtgeschwindigkeit?
> Um die gerade strecke A ---------------- B zu passieren nimmt man nicht die Strecke wie heutzutage aufsich..
> ...



Siehe mein Geschreibsel über Wurmlöcher *gg*



> --------
> 
> Mal abgesehen davon das Licht auch schneller als Lichtgeschwindigkeit sein kann...
> Indem man die Lichtquelle selbst auf Lichtgeschwindigkeit beschleunigt und dann das Licht absendet.
> ...



Da muss ich noch drüber nachdenken bzw. nachlesen... ich bin aber der Meinung das auch das Licht welches aus einer lichtschnellen Quelle abgegeben wird nicht schneller als c sein wird...


----------



## Davatar (8. April 2009)

Niranda schrieb:


> Beamen ist garnicht so abwegig...
> Schon heute "beamen" wir doch... wir Scannen ein Blatt papier mit Text ein, dieses wird in elektronische Störme umgewandelt, gespeichert und an den Drucker gesendet, welches das ganze 1:1 druckt.
> Es ist sicherlich eher das Klonen eines Papierfetzens, weil das originalstück ja nicht vernichtet bzw transportiert wird.
> 
> ...


Da empfehle ich den Film "Prestige". Da geht es um zwei konkurrierende (Bühnen-)Zauberer, wovon einer den Trick "Der bewegte Mann" (Teleportation) erfindet und der andere Zauberer rauszufinden versucht, wie er das anstellt. Der Film ist zwar recht vorhersehbar, wenn man erahnt worum es geht, dennoch wirklich super gemacht.
Vorsicht: Spoiler!


Spoiler



Da geht es eben genau um das Problem: der Zauberer erschafft bei dem Vorgang eine 1zu1 Kopie von sich selbst nur eben an einem entfernten Ort und geht durch einen sicher, dass die Kopie bei dem Vorgang stirbt (sie fällt runter in einen sich schliessenden Wassertank und ertrinkt). Er tötet sich somit bei jeder Anwendung stets erneut. Am Ende des Films sieht man dann einen Raum gefüllt mit unzähligen Leichen, die alle seine toten Kopien sind.
Da wäre vielleicht die Frage: ist man bereit, sich selbst zu töten um dadurch einen Teleport zu ermöglichen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Niranda (8. April 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Zwischen "Klonen" und "Beamen" sind signifikante Unterschiede... Wir wollen nicht Klonen, wir wollen uns selbst woanders hinbegeben... und das bitte in einem Stück und mit uns selbst und nicht als Klon...


Dann verbrenn halt die übriggebliebene Hülle, dann ist es kein Klonen mehr... ^^

Das Problem ist ja, dass du uns zwar in einzelne Atome zerlegen kannst und auch versenden vermagst, aber zusammensetzen ist ohne Bauplan eines einzelnen schier unmöglich. Drum ist die Sache mit dem Kopieren schon näher dran soetwas in der Art zu realisieren.
Übrig bleibt die Moral und die Kirche, die sowieso immer was dagegen hat.
(Die Kirche sollte ganz aus dem Staat verbannt werden - zumal ich denke, das 90% aller jugendlichen das Angebot sowieso nicht nutzen. (B2T)^^

@Davatar:
Es ist ja kein töten in dem Sinne... Unter töten würde ich jetzt klar das Sterben der "Seele" definieren, was auch immer die "Seele" ist. Kann man sich darauf einigen?^^


----------



## marsv (8. April 2009)

Niranda schrieb:


> Um die gerade strecke A ---------------- B zu passieren nimmt man nicht die Strecke wie heutzutage aufsich..
> Man krümmt den Raum und holt A sowohl als auch B zu sich zusammen (Papier falten?^^) und ist sofort da.
> Ein außenstehender Betrachter definiert das dann als Überlichtgeschwindigkeit, da er die zurückgelegte Strecke nicht sieht.



erst mal schade wo is dein tolles bild :>? das jetzt ist so dunkel.

naja egal, aber ne frage hätte ich^^

derjenige für den der raum dann gekrümmt wird.. wie lange empfindet der die reise? müsste für ihn ja trotzdem ein Jahr dauern oder so (jenachdem wie weit und wie schnell)   altert der dann? is das altern dann egal? wird er direkt geklont und auf der alten stelle wo er war als dünger verwendet? ich würde nicht mehr reisen^^
aber die idee dass die lichtquelle auch bewegt wird und dann das licht schneller ist als lichtgeschwindigkeit find ich echt geil :>
war da nich son beispiel im zug, aus welcher perspektiver was wie schnell is. aus der sicht von einem der im zug rückwärts läuft läuft einer der draussen vorwärts läuft auch rückwärts aber schneller als einer der rückwärts läuft.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

muha  gleich feierabend


----------



## Selor Kiith (8. April 2009)

Es ist und bleibt Klonen, egal ob du jetzt den Klon tötest oder nicht... es ist nur eine Kopie und NICHT du selbst...


----------



## Davatar (8. April 2009)

Niranda schrieb:


> @Davatar:
> Es ist ja kein töten in dem Sinne... Unter töten würde ich jetzt klar das Sterben der "Seele" definieren, was auch immer die "Seele" ist. Kann man sich darauf einigen?^^


Laut Deiner Definition mit der Verschiebung der Seele von einem Körper in den nächsten nicht, ja. Wenn nun aber beim Kopiervorgang eine Kopie der "Seele" erstellt würde wäre das ein ganz anderer Fall.


----------



## Niranda (8. April 2009)

marsv schrieb:


> erst mal schade wo is dein tolles bild :>? das jetzt ist so dunkel.
> 
> naja egal, aber ne frage hätte ich^^
> 
> ...



Das ava ist alt gewesen...^^

Um den Raum zu krümmen brauch man lediglich eine Masse, erzeugt genau in der Mitte der beiden Reisepunkte, die mindestens schwerer ist als die dazwischen liegende größte Masse.
Stell dir das an einer Tischdecke vor, die über zwei Tische hängt.
In der Mitte stehen die Tische nicht zusammen ,da ist ein spalt. Jeweils 1m von diesem Spalt entfernt stehen zwei Körper.
Nun bringst du ein Element in der Mitte, wo der spalt ist an, welches schwerer als der scweste der auf dem Tisch stehenden Körper ist, beide kommen aufeinander zu.
Was man beobachten würde wäre, das der schwere Gegenstand langsamer ist als der Leichte - aufgrund des Reibungswidsterstandes, der aber im Universum im Idealfall nicht existiert.

Die Geschwindigkeit, in der sich die beiden Körper nähern sollte sich meiner Logik nach mindestens Verdoppeln, eigentlich quadrieren, da es ja eine Kreisbewegung ist.

Nun kannst du ja auch Fragen, wie man so ein Schweres Objekt in der Mitte erzeugt.
Indem man mehrere Objekte an diesen Punkt hinbringt und sie miteinander zum rotieren bringt.
Das gleiche sollte auch mit Energie funktionieren, die man an den gewünschen Punkt hinprojeziert.

Nira o_o"


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (8. April 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Da muss ich noch drüber nachdenken bzw. nachlesen... ich bin aber der Meinung das auch das Licht welches aus einer lichtschnellen Quelle abgegeben wird nicht schneller als c sein wird...



Ist meines Wissens tatsächlich nicht möglich. Zusätzlich dazu kommt noch dass das Licht für jeden gleich schnell ist, eben auch für die Lichtquelle selbst. Dh. für einen Beobachter im bewegten System der Lichtquelle, sagen wir mal ein Raumschiff, würde sich das Licht auch mit c bewegen. Da das aber nicht wirklich funktioniert, muss eine Einheit der Formel v=s/t geändert werden. Und das ist hier die Zeit. Deswegen vergeht die Zeit in bewegten Systemen (für einen außenstehenden Beobachter wohlgemerkt) langsamer, bis zum Stillstand bei Lichtgeschwindigkeit.

Zumindest habe ich mir es so in etwa gemerkt.

@ Niranda

Jup, das funktioniert tatsächlich. Nennt sich Gravitation und wird manchmal "ähnlich" dargestellt.
Aber nur weil man bestimmte Dinge mit Papieren, Tischdecken veranschaulichen kann, heißt jetzt nicht, dass man im Umkehrschluss alles was man mit Tischdecken anstellen kann auch 1:1 auf Die Physik übertragen kann.


----------



## Night falls (8. April 2009)

> Da muss ich noch drüber nachdenken bzw. nachlesen... ich bin aber der Meinung das auch das Licht welches aus einer lichtschnellen Quelle abgegeben wird nicht schneller als c sein wird...



Damit wären wir wieder bei der klassischen Physik mit Newton und co. Nun kam aber Einstein daher und nahm einfach mal an, dass Licht für einen bewegten Beobachter, gleichzeitig aber auch für den ruhenden (bzw sich relativ dazu bewegenden) Beobachter genau mit c bewegt. Darauf fußt die gesamte Relativitätstheorie, die ja dann die klassische Physik abgelöst hat. (Wobei sie immernoch für den Grenzfall unserer Welt der langsamen Geschwindigkeiten funktioniert)
Die einzige Möglichkeit für die Veränderung der Lichtgeschwindigkeit, ist Licht in anderen Medien als dem Vakuum zu betrachten.


----------



## Selor Kiith (8. April 2009)

Ich meinte es auch so, dass das Licht sich nicht auf einmal mit 2c bewegt sondern weiterhin mit c ^^
Das es eben nicht überlichtschnell wird, wie von Niranda gemeint...


----------



## Stancer (8. April 2009)

Das Prinzip der Raumkrümmung ist ja nix anderes als die Erzeugung eines Wurmloches. Nimm ein Stück Papier falte es einmal und hau dann an einer Stelle ne Nadel durch beide Flächen. So funktioniert die Raumkrümmung.

Die Energien die dafür aber erforderlich wären tendieren wohl in der nähe von unendlich.Sogar supermassive Schwarze Löcher haben nicht genug Masse um den Raum derartig zu krümmen.


Btw mal ne Theoretische Frage zum Thema Geschwindigkeit.

Angenommen ich habe ein Katapult und damit schieße ich ein Geschoss ab (ne große Kugel), auf dem Geschoss befindet sich ein weiteres Katapult, welches sobald eine bestimmte Geschwindigkeit erreicht wird ein weiteres Geschoss abfeuert auf dem sich auch wieder ein Katapult befindet usw.

Rein theoretisch müsste ich doch dann auch Lichtgeschwindigkeit überschreiten können, denn für das neu abgefeuerte Geschoss ist es ja so als wenn es mit einer Geschwindigkeit von 0 startet . Oder nicht ?


----------



## Zonalar (8. April 2009)

Stancer schrieb:


> Btw mal ne Theoretische Frage zum Thema Geschwindigkeit.
> 
> Angenommen ich habe ein Katapult und damit schieße ich ein Geschoss ab (ne große Kugel), auf dem Geschoss befindet sich ein weiteres Katapult, welches sobald eine bestimmte Geschwindigkeit erreicht wird ein weiteres Geschoss abfeuert auf dem sich auch wieder ein Katapult befindet usw.
> 
> Rein theoretisch müsste ich doch dann auch Lichtgeschwindigkeit überschreiten können, denn für das neu abgefeuerte Geschoss ist es ja so als wenn es mit einer Geschwindigkeit von 0 startet . Oder nicht ?


 
Hhhm. Wenn ich mir das so vorstelle, glaub ich nciht dass das funzt. Ein Katapult muss sich ja irgendwo festhalten, damit es keine Rückwirkung gibt (sprich: Das Katapult nicht nach hinten fliegt).
Aber ich besitze nur Laienwissen :> In der Luft, kann sich doch ein Katapult nicht festhalten, und somit würde es die Kugel nicht weiterschleudern, sondern sich selbst irgendwie...drehen? Ich hoffe ihr versteht was ich meine^^


----------



## Selor Kiith (8. April 2009)

Die Lichtgeschwindigkeit ist mit herkömmlichen Mitteln nicht zu überschreiten... sonst würde man sich wohl kaum Gedanken über Warp antriebe und Wurmlöcher machen, wenn man lediglich eine übergroße Rakete benötigte... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Davatar (8. April 2009)

Stancer schrieb:


> Angenommen ich habe ein Katapult und damit schieße ich ein Geschoss ab (ne große Kugel), auf dem Geschoss befindet sich ein weiteres Katapult, welches sobald eine bestimmte Geschwindigkeit erreicht wird ein weiteres Geschoss abfeuert auf dem sich auch wieder ein Katapult befindet usw.
> 
> Rein theoretisch müsste ich doch dann auch Lichtgeschwindigkeit überschreiten können, denn für das neu abgefeuerte Geschoss ist es ja so als wenn es mit einer Geschwindigkeit von 0 startet . Oder nicht ?





Benji9 schrieb:


> Hhhm. Wenn ich mir das so vorstelle, glaub ich nciht dass das funzt. Ein Katapult muss sich ja irgendwo festhalten, damit es keine Rückwirkung gibt (sprich: Das Katapult nicht nach hinten fliegt).


So weit muss man nicht mal gehen. Es genügt das Beispiel eines Zuges anzuschauen: Der Zug fährt sagen wir 100km/h nun laufe ich im Zug vorwärts, sprich in die Fahrtrichtung sagen wir mit einer Geschwindigkeit von 1km/h. Somit laufe ich für den Betrachter ausserhalb des Zuges wesentlich schneller als 100km/h, innerhalb des Zuges jedoch nur 1km/h.


----------



## TheGui (8. April 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Oh man... ich muss weniger denken...


Bitte nicht, es is unheimlich interessant zu lesen was hier geschrieben wird!


----------



## Night falls (8. April 2009)

Dazu kommt, dass man Geschwindigkeiten nicht einfach Addieren kann, wenn das Verfahren von Stancer genutzt wird.
Bei größeren Geschwindigkeiten muss die Geschwindigkeitsaddition relativistisch durchgeführt werden.

Die Formel für die resultierende Geschwindigkeit lautet:

v+u
-----           <- Bruchstrich
1+((uv)/c²)

v ist hier die relative Geschwindigkeit des Zuges/Katapultes wasauchimmer gegenüber dem (ruhenden) Beobachter, und u ist die Geschwindigkeit, mit der die Kugel/das 2te Katapult/irgendwas abgefeuert wird. Wie man sieht, wird die resultierende Geschwindigkeit bei sehr großen u und v kleiner als u+v. Beim Grenzfall für Lichtgeschwindigkeit + Lichtgeschwindigkeit kann man hier seht gut erkennen, dass dort dann steht: "(c+c)/2" womit wir wieder bei genau c landen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ansonsten kann man sich immernoch als Faustregel behalten: Je schneller ein Gegenstand sich bewegt, desto schwerer wird er. Bei Lichtgeschwindigkeit wäre er unendlich schwer und somit müsste man unendlich viel Energie aufbringen um ihn zu bewegen. Das ist aber nicht möglich...



> Somit laufe ich für den Betrachter ausserhalb des Zuges wesentlich schneller als 100km/h, innerhalb des Zuges jedoch nur 1km/h.



Eigentlich läufst du für den Beobachter ziemlich genau 101 km/h 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Scrätcher (8. April 2009)

Gut ok! Katapulte setzen auf Rückschlag. Wenn sie keinen Boden haben geht der Schuß wohl im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes nach hinten los!^^

Aber das mit dem Zug ist mal ganz lustig! Man stelle sich einen Zug im Zug vor in dem ein Zug im Zug fährt (beliebig vortsetzbar) und jeder jeweils mit 100 km/h.

Da würde mich doch interessieren wie weit man das Spiel treiben kann!^^


----------



## Night falls (8. April 2009)

In der Theorie kann man es so beliebig nah an die Lichtgeschwindigkeit annähern... In der Praxis - reden wir nicht drüber 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zonalar (8. April 2009)

Ich hab da auch ne Idee^^

Nehmt 2 Bälle, einen Fussball und einen Tennisball. Ihr haltet beide in der Luft und tut den Tennisball auf den Fussball (immer noch haltend).

Wenn ihr jezz beide gleichzeitig loslässt, landet der Fussbal auf den Boden und springt rauf. Logischerweise trifft er den Tennisball und der Tennisball fliegt dadurch viel höher als der Fussball!

Lässt sich das auch irgendwie in eine Maschiene umsetzen, die die Menschen als Transportmittel benutzen könnten? Gibt es schon so eine?


----------



## Arkanoss (8. April 2009)

Huhu will mich auch mal melden *hand heb*

Also ich hab jetzt mir fast alle treads durch gelesen und sitz mit gänse haut hier.. und auch wenn es komisch klingt...ich hab angst davor.... also vor dem unbekannten und vor dem sterben *will nich, will nich, will nich  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 * also was ist wenn man stirbt? ist dann villeicht doch "gott" da un hilft uns das ganze (von universum anfang bis ende oder was auch immer) zu verstehen oer ist dann einfach NIX?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  aber wenn man doch mal so darüber nach denkt bekommt ich nur mehr muffen sausen und  teilweise auch schiss  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


böses thema....  *um rat frag*


----------



## Scrätcher (8. April 2009)

Arkanoss schrieb:


> Also ich hab jetzt mir fast alle treads durch gelesen und sitz mit gänse haut hier.. und auch wenn es komisch klingt...ich hab angst davor.... also vor dem unbekannten und vor dem sterben *will nich, will nich, will nich
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Die Antwort kann dir darauf keiner geben! Höchstens mutmaßungen!^^

Also wenn danach nichts kommt dann brauchst du dir keine Gedanken darum zu machen weil es dich nach deinem Tot auch NICHT mehr interessieren wird!

Wenn es einen Gott gibt dann sollte man doch einigermaßen vernünftig leben dann hat man immer "gute Karten"!^^

Ich hoffe ich konnte weiter helfen!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arkanoss (8. April 2009)

ja aber das ist es jaa.... wenn danach nix ist es sch....e  weil da lohnt sich ja das leben qansich ja schon nich... hoffe das man versteht was ich meine... auch wenn mich es nicht mehr interessiert was so is wenn ich tot bin hab ich trodzdem schiss davor... und ich denk mal das ich da nicht der einzige bin.

ich will es eben nicht einfach so dahin nehmen... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (8. April 2009)

Da beim Tod nicht nur die biologischen Prozesse sondern natürlich auch die Bioelektrischen Prozesse, unsere Seele, in uns erlöschen wird da nichts mehr kommen... deine Bioelektrische Signatur wird nicht erhalten werden... wodurch denn auch? Es wird wohl so sein, wie beim einschlafen... du schließt die Augen und du bist weg... kein Traum, kein aufwachen...

und zu sagen, dass das Leben sich nicht lohnt, weil es mit dem Tod endet... ist nicht unbedingt eine intelligente auffassung ^^


----------



## Zonalar (8. April 2009)

Nunja, jeder der Gestorben ist, kann uns leider nicht mitteilen, dass er tot ist, und was er jezz so macht.

Wir können nicht wissen, was passieren wird, nach dem tot. Da wir es selber nur einmal erleben werden, und dann isses zuspät um zu sagn, wies war.

Deshalb nützt hier nur der Glaube.


----------



## Zonalar (8. April 2009)

Setz deinem Leben ein Ziel! Damit ist das Leben lebenswert. 

Is glaube ich die allgemeine Formel, um nicht in Wahnsinn zu verfallen, bei dieser Frage.


----------



## Stancer (8. April 2009)

Tjo was nach dem Tod kommt weiss keiner. Man kann es sich auch nicht vorstellen, denn das Gehirn kann sich nicht das Ende der eigenen Existenz vorstellen. 

Vielleicht kommt ja auch was. Vielleicht ist dieses Universum nur ein Zwischenschritt und wir gehen danach in eine andere Sphäre oder Dimension über.

Oder stellt euch das mal vor :
Kennt einer von euch den Film Total Recall ? Was wenn das hier alles nur ein Traum ist ? Nach dem Tod wacht man auf und ist jemand völlig anderes.

Es ist alles möglich.


----------



## Redryujin (8. April 2009)

Hallo,

ich habe zwar jetzt nicht alle posts gelesen aber was ich mich frage ist: Wenn das Universum nicht unendlich ist ist es dann der Raum? Gibt es mehr Universum also wenn unser Universum aufhört fängt dann ein neues an so in etwa eine neue Dimension (oder wie man das schreibt). Oder ist das Universum bestandteil etwas noch größeren? so wie unser sonnensystem zur galaxis gehört.

MFG 
Redryujin.


----------



## Aeonflu-X (8. April 2009)

Wir können uns sowas nicht mit unseren Gehirnen vorstellen.Vergiss es


----------



## Stancer (8. April 2009)

Darüber gibts nur Theorien.

Eine davon ist z.b. das es viele Universen gibt, die sich ausdehnen. Man geht ja von einem Blasenförmigen Universum aus und es dehnt sich aus aber soll auch andere Formen geben.

Aber man weiss es einfach nicht, denn wir werden es wohl niemals schaffen an das Ende des Universums zu kommen.

Z.b. was war vor dem Urknall ? Kaum vorstellbar, das all die Materie, Mrd. Sonnen und Millionen Galaxien auf einem einzigen Punkt dicht gedrängt waren bis er kollabierte und unser Universum entstand.

Mit "Was war davor" kommt man eh nicht weiter, denn die Zeit entstand erst ein paar tausendstel Sekunden nach dem Knall.


----------



## Zonalar (8. April 2009)

Es gibt auch die religiöse Theorie, was vorher war, und was nachher sein wird. Aber sie wird von der heutigen Gesellschaft grösstenteils verpönt.


----------



## Selor Kiith (8. April 2009)

Ein anderer Gedanke der dazu ob das Universum endlich ist, ist mir gerade noch gekommen...

Wir versuchen immer das Universum 3-Dimensional zu beschreiben, während die Raumzeit selbst, rein mathematisch eine 4-Dimensionale pseudo-riemann'sche Mannigfaltigkeit ist...

Es könnte also sein, dass das Universum an sich ein Mehrdimensionaler Raum ist und eigentlich gar kein ende hat... sprich man fliegt und fliegt und fliegt immer gerade aus und komtm dann doch wieder an seinem Ausgangspunkt an und fliegt weiter und immer weiter und kommt immer wieder dorthin wo man eigentlich mal gestartet ist.


----------



## Stancer (8. April 2009)

Religionen sind ja auch darauf zurückzuführen. Niemand kann sich vorstellen einfach aufhören zu existieren. Das hat den Menschen Angst gemacht. Also entwarfen sie Dinge wie Leben nach dem Tod, Himmel und Paradie. Einfach um den Leuten die Angst zu nehmen.


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (8. April 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Es gibt auch die religiöse Theorie, was vorher [...] war [...].



Echt? Wie lautet diese? Bei mir beginnt die Bibel erst mit "Am Anfang schuf Gott Himmel und Erde, die ganze Welt."


----------



## Zonalar (8. April 2009)

Lest doch mal in der Offenbarung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Tolles Kapitel der Bibel^^


----------



## Zorkal (8. April 2009)

Ich wette in 2000 Jahren wird das Christentum genauso wahrgenommen wie heute die Mythen der Griechen und Römer  Die Bibel ist dann sozusagen die Märchensammlung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (8. April 2009)

Nichts ist für die Ewigkeit bestimmt, nichtmal die Sterne und selbst Galaxien verlöschen irgendwann so auch unser Universum sicher...


----------



## Topperharly (8. April 2009)

keine lust alles zu lesen, 1. das video ist alt, es gibt sonnen die sind noch größer als die gezeigten (VV Cephei z.b.)




 da man nicht weiß wie groß es ist, also das universum, sagt man ja auch es streckt sich in die vierte dimension, in die zeit!


----------



## Selor Kiith (8. April 2009)

Vierte Dimension =/= Zeit

Da ich keine Lust hab alles erneut zu erklären, einfach mal bei Wiki 4D suchen...


----------



## Zonalar (8. April 2009)

Was ist eigendlich die 1. Dimension? Was die 2.?  Haben die ne Spezielle Bezeichnung?
Wie bezeichnet man sie wissenschaftlich.


----------



## Selor Kiith (8. April 2009)

Höhe x Weite x Tiefe sind die 3 Dimensionen in denen wir uns bewegen, die wir wahrnehmen und bezeichnen...


----------



## Zonalar (9. April 2009)

und die 4. Dimension is die unendliche Fortsetzung davon?


----------



## Niranda (9. April 2009)

wenn das universum endlich wäre, wodrin schwebt es dann?
Gibt es ein nix? o.o


----------



## Niranda (9. April 2009)

Niranda schrieb:


> wenn das universum endlich wäre, wodrin schwebt es dann?
> Gibt es ein nix? o.o



sind wir nicht Bakterien=
Sind wir nicht Atome einer "anderen" Welt?

Letzteres wäre für mich Sinnvoll...
Die Planeten als Elektronen (waren das die äußeren vom Atom?^^) und die Sonne halt die Mitte... xD

Ups:
Das sollte ein edit werden >_>


----------



## Scrätcher (9. April 2009)

Niranda schrieb:


> sind wir nicht Bakterien=
> Sind wir nicht Atome einer "anderen" Welt?
> 
> Letzteres wäre für mich Sinnvoll...
> ...




Wenn es ein Nichts gibt, wie beweißt man dessen Existenz?^^

Da es hier ja eine Menge Materie gibt muß irgendwo der "Gegenpool" sein. Ein haufen Antimaterie! Wie ist wohl der Unterschied zu dem uns bekannten Universum?

Ja, das mit den Atomen hab ich mir auch schon öfter überlegt! Was wäre wenn das Universum eigentlich in jedem Atom drin wäre? Es wäre unendlich weil es ja nichts ausserhalb geben kann ausser dem Universum, das sich in sich selbst befindet!^^

Und da fängts dann auch schonwieder an das man etwas "wirre" Gedanken kriegt! Ich empfehle dazu: Den Blick aus dem Fenster, klassische Musik im Hintergrund und ein Glas Rotwein!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Laßt euch mal überraschen auf was für Gedanken man DANN kommt!^


----------



## Davatar (9. April 2009)

Soooo viel zu schreiben und nachzuholen. Ihr wart aber auch fleissig gestern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Night schrieb:


> Dazu kommt, dass man Geschwindigkeiten nicht einfach Addieren kann, wenn das Verfahren von Stancer genutzt wird.
> Bei größeren Geschwindigkeiten muss die Geschwindigkeitsaddition relativistisch durchgeführt werden.
> 
> Die Formel für die resultierende Geschwindigkeit lautet:
> ...


In der Theorie klingt das durchaus logisch. Aber in der Theorie würde auch ein Pfeil sein Ziel nie erreichen, da er ja die Distanz vom Ursprung zum Ziel immer weiter halbiert und weiter halbiert bis zu einer unvorstellbar kleinen Zahl. Dennoch kommt er irgendwann am Ziel an und trifft es. Insofern gehe ich davon aus dass das auch bei einer sich beschleunigenden Geschwindigkeit so ist (sofern man die Möglichkeit hat einen solchen Antrieb zu entwickeln versteht sich). Auch wenn nach der Theorie bemessen wird dass schlussendlich Lichtgeschwindigkeit ~= Lichtgeschwindigkeit würde man mit dem entsprechenden Antrieb dennoch schneller sein können als das Licht.
Aber das Gewicht ist dann ein anderes Thema.



Arkanoss schrieb:


> Huhu will mich auch mal melden *hand heb*
> 
> Also ich hab jetzt mir fast alle treads durch gelesen und sitz mit gänse haut hier.. und auch wenn es komisch klingt...ich hab angst davor.... also vor dem unbekannten und vor dem sterben *will nich, will nich, will nich
> 
> ...


Ich kann verstehen dass man vor dem Tod Angst haben kann wenn man davon ausgeht dass danach nichts mehr ist. Daher ist mein Ratschlag: entweder suchst Du Dir etwas an das Du glauben kannst, das nach Deinem Tod mit Dir passiert (ob nun Paradies, Wiedergeburt, Umwandlung in Energie oder was auch immer) oder aber Du denkst am besten schlicht und einfach nicht mehr über den Tod nach sondern lässt Dein Leben so lebenswert wie möglich sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Benji9 schrieb:


> Setz deinem Leben ein Ziel! Damit ist das Leben lebenswert.
> 
> Is glaube ich die allgemeine Formel, um nicht in Wahnsinn zu verfallen, bei dieser Frage.


Genau.



Stancer schrieb:


> Tjo was nach dem Tod kommt weiss keiner. Man kann es sich auch nicht vorstellen, denn das Gehirn kann sich nicht das Ende der eigenen Existenz vorstellen.
> 
> Vielleicht kommt ja auch was. Vielleicht ist dieses Universum nur ein Zwischenschritt und wir gehen danach in eine andere Sphäre oder Dimension über.
> 
> ...


In Wirklichkeit sind wir sowieso nur ein Traum einer gigantischen Meeresschildkröte irgendwo auf dem Grund des Meeres, die eines Tages aufwachen und sich nur noch an Bruchstücke ihres Traums erinnern wird 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aber ich hab sonst auch mal nen Film gesehn, dessen Name ich leider vergessen habe. Da ging es darum, dass ein Mann in einem Büro auftaucht und dort jemand am Tisch sitzt, der ihm sagt dass er tot sei. Dann geht es den ganzen Film lang darum, herauszufinden was der Mann jetzt tun soll, da er ja tot ist. Das Problem an der ganzen Geschichte ist, dass der Mann genau daher im Büro sitzt und auf eine Anweisung der Person dort sitzt, weil er sich unbewusst sein Leben lang vorgestellt hat, dass man im Leben nach dem Tod in ein Büro kommt in dem einem gesagt wird was man nun zu tun hat. Die Aussage dieses Films war somit dass das Leben nach dem Tod genau so ist wie Du es Dir das ganze Leben lang vorgestellt hast, sei es nun bewusst oder unbewusst. Würdest Du daran glauben ins Paradies zu kommen, würdest Du auch ins Paradies kommen. Würdest Du daran glauben, dass nichts kommt würde auch nichts kommen, etc.
Das Lustige dabei war, dass zwischendurch jemand Anderes ins Büro gekommen ist, der ebenfalls tot ist, seine Anweisung entgegengenommen hat und das Büro dann wieder verlassen hat. Das Tragische dabei war, dass der Hauptcharakter sich den ganzen Film lang mit dem Sachbearbeiter darüber unterhalten hat was er denn nun tun solle, da er ja tot ist, aber keine wirkliche Lösung gefunden hat. Wie das Ende des Films war weiss ich leider auch nicht mehr :/



Benji9 schrieb:


> Was ist eigendlich die 1. Dimension? Was die 2.?  Haben die ne Spezielle Bezeichnung?
> Wie bezeichnet man sie wissenschaftlich.


Nicht ganz korrekt ausgedrückt könntest Du das auch so sehen:
1. Dimension wäre ein Punkt. Da ein Punkt wenn Du ihn zeichnest aber einen Radius hat ist es Dir nicht möglich, eine 1.Dimension zu zeichnen.
2. Dimension wäre ein Trickfilm, d.h. Länge und Breite, aber keine Tiefe. Wenn Du das Zweidimensionale Objekt von der Seite betrachten möchtest würdest Du es gar nicht erst sehen, sondern halt eben nur von oben herab.
3. Dimension ist dann Länge * Breite * Tiefe, so wie man sichs gewohnt ist.


----------



## Alion (9. April 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Ein anderer Gedanke der dazu ob das Universum endlich ist, ist mir gerade noch gekommen...
> 
> Wir versuchen immer das Universum 3-Dimensional zu beschreiben, während die Raumzeit selbst, rein mathematisch eine 4-Dimensionale pseudo-riemann'sche Mannigfaltigkeit ist...
> 
> Es könnte also sein, dass das Universum an sich ein Mehrdimensionaler Raum ist und eigentlich gar kein ende hat... sprich man fliegt und fliegt und fliegt immer gerade aus und komtm dann doch wieder an seinem Ausgangspunkt an und fliegt weiter und immer weiter und kommt immer wieder dorthin wo man eigentlich mal gestartet ist.



Diese Überlegung hatte ich auch schon. Quasi, dass das Universum wie ein Möbiusband (http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Möbiusband) aufgebaut ist. Und sich zu überlegen worin sich das Universum befindet ist völlig sinnlos, da wir es uns sowieso nicht vorstellen können da sich unser verstand nur 3 Räumliche Dimension und eine zeitliche vorstellen kann.


----------



## Alion (9. April 2009)

Mir ist noch etwas in den Sinn gekommen was ich mal gelesen haben über die Dimensionen und die Form des Universums.

Nehmen wir man auf einem Planet, also auf einer Kugel leben Zweidimensionale Wesen. Die können sich auf dieser Kugel herum bewegen, aber nicht hoch springen oder diese Kugel verlassen. Sie wissen auch nicht, dass sie sich auf einer Kugel befinden. Wenn sie an einem Ort losgehen, kommen sie irgendwann wieder am Ausgangspunkt an. Sie können sich das nicht erklären da sie sich keine dritte Dimension vorstellen können. Also die Tiefe.
Zeichnen sie jetzt aber ein genug grosses Dreieck auf den Boden, so stellen sie eine Krümmung des Dreiecks fest.
Die können sich das nicht vorstellen, aber sie können es berechnen.

Wenn wir jetzt eine genug grosse Pyramide in den Raum bauen, müssten wir eine Krümmung des Raumes bemerken sofern sich das Universum in 4 Dimensionen erstreckt. Das Problem ist nur, dass diese Pyramide Rieses gross sein müsste.

Einfach gesagt: Das Universum ist eine Vierdimensionale Kugel.

Sorry wegen Doppelpost.


----------



## Scrätcher (9. April 2009)

Alion schrieb:


> Full quote



Verzeiht fals ich was falsch verstanden habe aber ist das nicht Einsteins Theorie mit der Raumkrümmung?


----------



## Selor Kiith (9. April 2009)

Wenn dann müsste man die Pyramide so groß bauen das es das ganze Universum umfasst um überhaupt irgendwas zu beweisen... wenn man natürlich jegliche "normale" Raumzeitkrümmung vollkommen außer acht lässt...
Außerdem ist da ein Fehler in der Analogie... die 2D Wesen leben auf der Oberfläche der Kugel... wir leben aber IM Universum... wir kriegen von der Äußeren Form so gut wie garnichts mit hier drinnen oder anders gesagt ein Papierschnippsel an einem Band innerhalb eines Luftballons, kriegt auch nicht mit ob der Ballon rund, eckig oder 4-Dimensional ist...


----------



## Niranda (9. April 2009)

dein Beispiel mit dem Ballon hinkt sehr stark.. ^^


----------



## Selor Kiith (9. April 2009)

Niranda schrieb:


> dein Beispiel mit dem Ballon hinkt sehr stark.. ^^



Und wieso bitteschön?


----------



## Niranda (9. April 2009)

oder vllt doch nicht, glaub hab das falsch interpretiert...
aber beispiele hinken immer^^

Mit Licht usw. kannst du doch feststellen, wie und ob die Strahlen zurückkommen aus der Erfahrung herraus, wie du sie abgeschickt hast.


----------



## Night falls (9. April 2009)

Mit Lichtstrahlen gucken ob sie vom Rand des Universums reflektiert werden, oder was meinst du?
Joa, sicher könnte man sie abschicken... Das Problem ist, dass sich das Universum mit Lichtgeschwindigkeit ausdehnt... Da kannst du dir ausrechnen, ob deine Lichtstrahlen zurückkommen, mal davon abgesehen, dass sie wahrscheinlich sowieso auf irgendetwas, was nicht der Rand des Universums ist treffen und reflektiert/absorbiert werden...


----------



## Dalmus (9. April 2009)

Night schrieb:


> Joa, sicher könnte man sie abschicken... Das Problem ist, dass sich das Universum mit Lichtgeschwindigkeit ausdehnt...


Das tut es afaik nicht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (9. April 2009)

Niranda schrieb:


> oder vllt doch nicht, glaub hab das falsch interpretiert...
> aber beispiele hinken immer^^
> 
> Mit Licht usw. kannst du doch feststellen, wie und ob die Strahlen zurückkommen aus der Erfahrung herraus, wie du sie abgeschickt hast.



1. Müsste es dann etwas geben was das Licht reflektiert
2. Würde ist Milliarden und abermilliarden Jahre dauern bis das Licht überhaupt nur annähernd in richtung ende kommt, wenn es sowas gibt
3. Wenn das Universum Mehrdimensional ist, sprich man immer gerade aus fliegt und dann wieder am Startpunkt ankommt, dann wird der Lichtstrahl irgendwann in richtung Erde kommen obwohl wir schon längst wieder Milliarden und abermilliarden Jahre in der Supernova unserer Sonne verglüht sind... 

In diesen Größenordnungen sind simple physikalische Tests wie man sie in der Schule oder der Uni macht einfach nicht angemessen...


----------



## Niranda (9. April 2009)

also willst du lieber garnix tun... =/


----------



## Selor Kiith (9. April 2009)

Niranda schrieb:


> also willst du lieber garnix tun... =/



Das habe ich nicht gesagt... ich sagte nur das wir mit unserer Hinterhofphysik das nicht packen können... dafür sind wir nicht entwickelt genug... wir schaffen es gerade mal unter hochanstrengungen in den Orbit unserer Welt... wie sollen wir es da schon hinkriegen können genau zu bestimmen und zu messen wie das Universum beschaffen ist? Welche Form es hat? Wo das Ende ist?


----------



## Niranda (9. April 2009)

wünschelrutengänger - sehr alte Methode, aber meist zuverlässiger als die heutige Technik.
Mehr brauch ich glaub ich nicht sagen Selorilein =)


----------



## Selor Kiith (9. April 2009)

Niranda schrieb:


> wünschelrutengänger - sehr alte Methode, aber meist zuverlässiger als die heutige Technik.
> Mehr brauch ich glaub ich nicht sagen Selorilein =)



Ohja genau 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Schicken wir doch einfach ein paar Wünschelrutengänger auf den Mars, die finden sicher das Wasser sofort 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Greshnak (9. April 2009)

Hier gibts nochmal ein Bild zum zweiten Video, neben der Sonne müsste nochmal die Erde sein finde ich ^^
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/VY_Canis_Majoris


----------



## Niranda (9. April 2009)

lol =D  das war im übertragenen Sinne... ^^
Darum denke ich sollte man die heute 'alte' Technik nicht verachten (=


----------



## Dalmus (9. April 2009)

Niranda schrieb:


> lol =D  das war im übertragenen Sinne... ^^
> Darum denke ich sollte man die heute 'alte' Technik nicht verachten (=


Stimmt... das Rad benutzen wir heute ja schließlich auch noch...
Es wird uns aber bei der Vermessung des Universums nicht viel mehr helfen als Wünschelruten. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stancer (9. April 2009)

Deswegen fängt man ja Licht von den weitest entfernten Galaxien auf. 

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hubble_Ultra_Deep_Field

Wenn man sich das durchliest wird einem schwindelig wie klein wir doch sind. da betrachten die das All in einem Ausschnitt, der 1/10 des Mondes (von der Erde aus gesehen) entspricht und trotzdem sieht man 10.000 und mehr Galaxien. Man schätzt das Universum auf ein Alter von etwa 13,7 Mrd Jahren und die weitest entfernte Galaxie ist etwa 13Mrd. Lichtjahre entfernt. 

Ich muss immer an den Film "Event Horizon" denken wo die mit nem Raumschiff, welches ein schwarzes Loch erzeugt, in ein anderes Universum fliegen und sich gegenseitig abschlachten, da sie in einem Universum des absoluten Chaos landen. Danach kehrt das Schiff zurück und "lebt" und versucht die Bergungscrew umzubringen.


----------



## Scrätcher (9. April 2009)

Dalmus schrieb:


> Stimmt... das Rad benutzen wir heute ja schließlich auch noch...
> Es wird uns aber bei der Vermessung des Universums nicht viel mehr helfen als Wünschelruten.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Wenn die körperlichen Grenzen erreicht sind, so muß man wohl oder übel seinen Geist einsetzen um weiter zu kommen.

Die Theorie von Antimaterie wurde darauf begründet, dass es ein Gegenstück von Materie geben muß!

Wenn dir in einer Formel eine Zahl fehlt, so setze ein X ein, stell die Formel um und du kriegst die fehlende Zahl.

Was waren die Griechen für Mathegenies? Und das so ganz ohne Computer.

Schonmal den Jahreskalender der Mayas gesehen?

Die Theorie mit "auf alte Mittel" zurückgreifen hört sich nur dumm an, wenn man nicht genau drüber nachdenkt...

Manchmal kann man auch anhand von einfachen Naturgesetzen spekulieren und trifft das richtige Ergebnis


----------



## Davatar (9. April 2009)

Niranda schrieb:


> wünschelrutengänger - sehr alte Methode, aber meist zuverlässiger als die heutige Technik.
> Mehr brauch ich glaub ich nicht sagen Selorilein =)


O_o Ich hoffe das war jetzt nicht ernst gemeint o_O


----------



## Dalmus (9. April 2009)

Scrätcher schrieb:


> Die Theorie mit "auf alte Mittel" zurückgreifen hört sich nur dumm an, wenn man nicht genau drüber nachdenkt...
> 
> Manchmal kann man auch anhand von einfachen Naturgesetzen spekulieren und trifft das richtige Ergebnis


Jein. Es ist halt wie mit den Fragen:
Warum ist das Dach eingestürzt? - Schwerkraft.
Woran bist Du (WoW) gestorben? - Lebenspunkte <0.

Beides korrekte, aber dennoch unbefriedigende Antworten.

Mit alten Mitteln kommt man leider nicht immer so weit, wie man gerne möchte - vor allem in der modernen Physik.
Wobei ja auch dort nicht auf "alte Mittel" verzichtet wird.


----------



## Terrorsatan (9. April 2009)

Bah physik ;D

Hab ich extra abgewählt, nur um es dann in Chemie bei den Orbitalmodellen ( Welle-Teilchen-Dualismus ) wiederzubekommen ^^
Dalmus hat schon recht.
Die aussagen treffen zu, sind auch richtig.
Aber irgendwie bleibt ein bitterer nachgeschmack über.
Des wäre wie, wenn ein Polizist den Fall abschließt, indem er sagt : " Er starb durch eine Kugel" .


----------



## Scrätcher (9. April 2009)

Terrorsatan schrieb:


> Des wäre wie, wenn ein Polizist den Fall abschließt, indem er sagt : " Er starb durch eine Kugel" .



Toll! Schön banal hingestellt!

Stimmt schon! Phytagoras war schon ein Depp den heute jeder 12 Jährige um längen schlagen würde!

Also verlassen wir uns auf keine Berechnung die wir nicht selber abgelaufen sind! 

Viel spaß mit nem Zentimeterband beim Abfliegen des Universums und wenn es nunmal länger geht wie ein paar Menschenleben so ist es ja für uns unendlich oder?



Schön das der Polizist jetzt sagt: "Er starb durch eindringen eines Aspiranten der aber in seinem Körper gestellt werden konnte!"

Zum Glück sucht die Polizei in Wirklichkeit die Tathintergründe und hält nicht nur fest, was sie selbst sieht. Nein! Sie schaut auf BEWEISE (Theorien) und überlegt wie es sich zugetragen (setzt ein X ein) haben könnte. Um Rückschlüsse darauf zu ziehen wie es sich tatsächlich zugetragen hat.


----------



## Zonalar (9. April 2009)

Vllt ist das universum ein (Computer-)Programm, dass vor abermilliarden Jahren geschrieben wurde. hauptaufgabe: Etwas zersplittern lassen. So entstehen viele Planeten. Auf jedme geeignetem Planeten, Sauerstoff und so weiter entwickeln. Pflanzen, Tiere bilden und sie upgrade 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Und jezz neh laaaaaange Zeit warten. Das Programm is jezz im Zeitalter "Mensch" angekommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich habs ziemlich wüst ausgedrückt...aber bin halt kein grosser Freund von exersiven Fremdwörtern :=)


----------



## Dalmus (9. April 2009)

Scrätcher schrieb:


> Viel spaß mit nem Zentimeterband beim Abfliegen des Universums und wenn es nunmal länger geht wie ein paar Menschenleben so ist es ja für uns unendlich oder?


Abgesehen davon, daß ich das Universum nicht für unendlich halte, wäre das Zentimeterband wohl bei den "alten Mitteln" einzuordnen, von denen ich eben noch den Eindruck hatte als würdest Du Dich für sie stark machen wollen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wie sind wir jetzt genau drauf gekommen? Achja... Lichtstrahlen zur Vermessung des Universums aussenden.
Halte ich ebenfalls nicht für ein geeignetes Mittel - allein schon aufgrund der Dauer der Vermessung. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Scrätcher (9. April 2009)

Dalmus schrieb:


> Abgesehen davon, daß ich das Universum nicht für unendlich halte, wäre das Zentimeterband wohl bei den "alten Mitteln" einzuordnen, von denen ich eben noch den Eindruck hatte als würdest Du Dich für sie stark machen wollen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Naja ich sollte mich wohl mal verständlicher ausdrücken...

Ich rede nicht von alten Methoden im Sinne von überholt! Sondern das man einfach elementares Grundwissen, Mathematik mit einsetzt um so Dinge zu erklären.

Beispiel: Wenn es Materie gibt, muß es auch Antimaterie geben!

Aber viele "moderne" Wissenschaftler beträufeln sich immer selbst mit Weihrauch und halten sich für die Krone der Schöpfung! "Wir sind modern!" Und trotzdem haben sie nichtmal halber soviel drauf wie die alten Griechen. Wer ein Universum mit herkömmlichen Mitteln ausmessen will der gehört ins Museum denn es wird höchstens anhand einer Formel in Verbindung mit einer Theorie gehen die sich auf die ältesten Gesetze stützt: Die Naturgesetze!


----------



## Davatar (9. April 2009)

Scrätcher schrieb:


> Beispiel: Wenn es Materie gibt, muß es auch Antimaterie geben!


Nach unserem derzeitigen _Glaubens_stand. Aber vielleicht herrscht ein Ungleichgewicht in unserem Universum und wir wissen das gar nicht :O


----------



## Kerindor (9. April 2009)

Scrätcher schrieb:


> Beispiel: Wenn es Materie gibt, muß es auch Antimaterie geben!


Falscher Ansatz. Das eine Bedingt nicht das andere. Das nimmst du nur an. Man muss Fragen: Könnte es Antimaterie geben? Da muss dann die Wissenschaft herangehen und den Nachweis finden ob oder ob nicht.



> Aber viele "moderne" Wissenschaftler beträufeln sich immer selbst mit Weihrauch und halten sich für die Krone der Schöpfung! "Wir sind modern!" Und trotzdem haben sie nichtmal halber soviel drauf wie die alten Griechen. Wer ein Universum mit herkömmlichen Mitteln ausmessen will der gehört ins Museum denn es wird höchstens anhand einer Formel in Verbindung mit einer Theorie gehen die sich auf die ältesten Gesetze stützt: Die Naturgesetze!



Auch das ist nur eine Annahme. Die heutigen Möglichkeiten sind schon weiterentwickelt als im alten Griechenland. Und für die Krone der Schöpfung hält sich höchstens die Kirche. Wissenschaftlich gesehen sind wir eine Variante im Universum die grad eben aufgetaucht ist.
Wobei die Naturgesetze erstmal nur für das Jetzt in dem uns bekannten Raum gelten. Man sollte im Universum mit dem Wort "Fakt" Vorsichtig umgehen.  Eine Galaxie weiter, ein paar Milliarden Jahre später und die "Naturgesetze" können ganz anders aussehen. 
Unsere "Wahrheiten" müssen immer wieder neu überdacht und bewertet werden. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber für den Moment reicht es schon unsere Spezies in Richtung Mond/Mars zu bewegen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (9. April 2009)

Davatar schrieb:


> Nach unserem derzeitigen Wissensstand. Aber vielleicht herrscht ein Ungleichgewicht in unserem Universum und wir wissen das gar nicht :O



Nur das Antimaterie schon nachgewiesen wurde ^^ Natürlich am CERN 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Damals 1995 wurden Anti-Wasserstoffteilchen im LEAR (Low Energy Antiproton Ring) nachgewiesen, weiter gedacht ist daher das beim Urknall die enstandene Materie mit der Antimaterie reagierte und sie vollständig annihilierte wobei ein simples Ungleichgewicht von 1 Teilchen bewirkte das die Materie hier im Universum bestehen blieb.


----------



## Zonalar (9. April 2009)

Kerindor schrieb:


> für die Krone der Schöpfung hält sich höchstens die Kirche.



False. Die Kirche hält der Mensch als die Krone der Schöpfung und nicht sich selbst. Schliesslich steht es in der BIbel  Wer behauptet was anderes? Der Papst? Bitte sag mir, warum du das denkst^^(aber nicht hier... hier is das Universum^^)


----------



## Stancer (9. April 2009)

Momentan sucht man ja intensiv nach der Dunklen Materie, denn die die Graviatationsgesetze beschreiben ja wie sich die Masse im Universum verhält. Bei der geringen Massedichte, die das Universum hat kann es unmöglich nur durch Materie zusammengehalten werden. Rein theoretisch müsste das Universum nämlich einfach in sich zusammenfallen. Aber genau das Gegenteil ist der Fall.

Da sieht man dann auch wieder wie einfach es sich die Wissenschaft manchmal macht. Keiner wusste wie es sein kann, das das Universum stabil bleibt. Also einfach gesagt "Da ist dann dunkle Materie".

Aber immerhin kann man dunkle Materie schon indirekt nachweisen. Die Frage, die ich mir stelle : Wie will man etwas nachweisen das man weder einfangen, sehen oder messen kann ?

Vor allem im LHC forscht man da ja gerade intensiv dran und bin wirklich gespannt ,wenn die Versuche wieder anlaufen. (Der Teilchenbeschleuniger, wo Schwarzseher sagen es könnten schwarze Löcher entstehen, BILD Panikmache etc.)


----------



## Scrätcher (9. April 2009)

Davatar schrieb:


> Nach unserem derzeitigen _Glaubens_stand. Aber vielleicht herrscht ein Ungleichgewicht in unserem Universum und wir wissen das gar nicht :O



Das interessante ist ja: keine Energie geht im Unversum verloren! Sie wechselt höchste ihre Form!

Also muß wenn man irgendwo Energie entzieht auch wieder irgendwo anders Energie fehlen. Oder es muß sich erstmal jede Menge Energie angesammelt haben (z.B. Urknall).

Und es gibt Gegensätze: Schwarz & Weiß, kalt & warm, schnell & langsam usw.

Deshalb müßte man ja eigentlich schon unterstellen ohne es bewiesen zu haben das es Antimaterie gibt!

Natürlich kann man mit Naturgesetzen nur erklären was auch innerhalb "unserer" Naturgesetze liegt. Trotzdem sind sie doch die elementare Grundlehre des ganzen.


Auch wer einen Taschenrechner mit Formeln benutzt greift ohne es zu wissen auf die Grundsätze der Mathematik zurück. Zumindestens sein Taschenrechner.


Und dann muß man sich mal überlegen was die alten Griechen zur Verfügung hatten und was die schon für Formeln aufgestellt haben. Ich persönlich finde das unheimlich beeindruckend. 

Weil man sich ja immer fragt: Werden die Menschen tatsächlich intelligenter oder wächst nur ihre Technologie? Oder waren sie früher klüger? Und woran liegt es das es abgenommen hat? 

Man könnte auch sagen es waren hochintelligente Einzelfälle. Einfälle und einzelne Gesellschaften. Aber wie kommt es zu sowas? 

Würden wir die Frage lösen, wäre es uns danach auch "leichter" das Universum zu hinterfragen!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (9. April 2009)

Scrätcher schrieb:


> Weil man sich ja immer fragt: Werden die Menschen tatsächlich intelligenter oder wächst nur ihre Technologie? Oder waren sie früher klüger? Und woran liegt es das es abgenommen hat?
> 
> Man könnte auch sagen es waren hochintelligente Einzelfälle. Einfälle und einzelne Gesellschaften. Aber wie kommt es zu sowas?
> 
> ...



Das Wissen wächst und mit ihm die Technologie. 
Nein.
Was hat abgenommen? Das Wissen, die Intelligenz? Beides ein klares: Nein.

Die Griechen, Mayas, weiß der Teufel was konnten auch nur berechnen was sie selber beobachten konnten. Größtenteils Astronomie, Mathematik und Mechanik. Nur weil sie das ohne Taschenrechner gemacht bedeutet nicht dass sie ganz superschlau gewesen sind. Taschenrechner sind dazu da um eine Lösung zu finden, nicht um Formeln aufzustellen!
Und die Griechen waren auch kein Volk von Intelligenzbestien. Hans Dimitri aus der Gerbergasse 6 ist nicht jeden Tag aus seinem Haus gelaufen und hat "Heureka, ich hab's" gerufen. Genausowenig wie heute lauter Raketenwissenschaflter rumlaufen.

Wie es dazu kam? Nun ja, wichtig ist ein gewisser Wohlstand der Kulturen. Besagter Hans geht jeden Tag zum Steinbruch um den immensen Bedarf der florierenden Statuenindustrie zu decken. Der hat einfach keine Zeit Dreiecke auszumessen, mit irgendwelchem Zeug ins Badehauszu gehen und daraus Formeln abzuleiten. Andere wiederrum haben, bedingt durch erwähnten Wohlstand, diese Zeit und wenn dazu noch eine gesunde Portion Neugier und Wissbegierigkeit kommt... Et voilà. Schon hat man einen Leitfaden, mit dem man die genaue Backzeit von Fladenbrot errechnen kann.

Oder anders gesagt: Die Griechen waren schon dufte Kerle, jetzt nimm sie aber mal wieder von dem Podest runter, die kriegen von der Zugluft schon Schnupfen.


----------



## m3o91 (9. April 2009)

Es wundert mich echt , warum leute sich den kopf über sachen zerbrechen von denen sie 
1. keine ahnung haben (werden)
2. sie die antwort sowieso niemals wissen werden


----------



## Night falls (9. April 2009)

> Es wundert mich echt , warum leute sich den kopf über sachen zerbrechen von denen sie
> 1. keine ahnung haben (werden)
> 2. sie die antwort sowieso niemals wissen werden



Weil man nur durch Kopf zerbrechen überhaupt eine Chance hat, auf Antworten zu kommen, Sherlock!
Viele Dinge die früher in deine Kategorie 1. gefallen sind, sind heute schon auf wundersame Weise beantwortet...


----------



## Selor Kiith (17. April 2009)

Und wieder ein sehr schönes Bild:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Von Trekmovie.com 'Die Hand von Apollo' genannt (selbige kam in einer Episode der Original Serie vor)

Der Nebel ist das produkt eines kleinen nur 12 Meilen im Durchmesser messenden Pulsars (B1509) und langt nach einem weiteren Nebel (da hab ich noch keine Informationen zu^^)


----------



## sTereoType (17. April 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Und wieder ein sehr schönes Bild:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


na selor wie ist dein msn name?^^


----------



## Haxxler (18. April 2009)

Hand von Apollo? Laut Nasa heißt das Teil doch Hand Gottes 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Es gibt übrigens auch das Auge Gottes.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## m3o91 (18. April 2009)

ihr kennt doch bestimmt Horten hört ein HU ...

vllt leben wir alle in einer murmel und ein kleines kind spielt ab und zu damit und guckt uns an ( sieht uns aber natürlich nicht ) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (18. April 2009)

Haxxler schrieb:


> Hand von Apollo? Laut Nasa heißt das Teil doch Hand Gottes
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Apollo IST ein Gott 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Haxxler (18. April 2009)

Der Gott der Optiker? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



sry der musste sein ^^


----------



## sTereoType (18. April 2009)

m3o91 schrieb:


> ihr kennt doch bestimmt Horten hört ein HU ...
> 
> vllt leben wir alle in einer murmel und ein kleines kind spielt ab und zu damit und guckt uns an ( sieht uns aber natürlich nicht )
> 
> ...


wie kann man denn bitte bei soner assoziation an Horten hört ein HU denken und nicht an Men in Black^^


----------



## Rednoez (18. April 2009)

/dummheit on

Wer weiss? Vielleicht steckt das von uns erforschte Universum in einem riesigen Reagenzglas O.o


----------



## Rhokan (18. April 2009)

Wer weiß wo wir dieser Theorie nach heute sein könnten




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Quelle


----------



## Stancer (22. April 2009)

http://www.spiegel.de/wissenschaft/weltall...,620215,00.html

Mal was interessantes, es wurde nun der erste Exoplanet entdeckt, der in einer Lebenszone um den Stern des Systems kreist. D.h. im richtigen Abstand, das dort Wasser existieren kann. Und gerade mal in 20,5 Lichtjahren entfernung.

Man stelle sich mal vor dort gibt es Leben, wobei man sich dann fragen könnte warum die nix von sich hören lassen sofern sie uns nicht bewusst ignorieren. 

Ansonsten wäre der Planet ein heisser Kandidat für zukünftige Kolonisationen !!!


----------



## TheGui (22. April 2009)

Rhokan schrieb:


> Wer weiß wo wir dieser Theorie nach heute sein könnten
> 
> 
> Quelle


traurig sowas... sehr sehr traurig!

mich macht die Kirche richtig depresiv.


----------



## Pymonte (23. April 2009)

Stancer schrieb:


> http://www.spiegel.de/wissenschaft/weltall...,620215,00.html
> 
> Mal was interessantes, es wurde nun der erste Exoplanet entdeckt, der in einer Lebenszone um den Stern des Systems kreist. D.h. im richtigen Abstand, das dort Wasser existieren kann. Und gerade mal in 20,5 Lichtjahren entfernung.
> 
> ...



Nur 20,5 Lichtjahre, na du bist mir ein Scherzkeks. 1 Lichtjahr sind ja nur 9,5 Billionen km... das fahr ich ja mitm Taxi, Stancer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Täglich.

Wir werden diesen Planeten vermutlich nie erreichen und (falles es intelligentes Leben dort gibt und es zu 99% der gleichen Physik unterworfen ist wie wir, werden die uns auch nie erreichen) Nahcrichten hinschicken ist auch nicht. Eh die dort ankommen ist die Menschheit entweder Asche oder hat tatsächlich schon den Sprung ins Weltall geschafft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Wenn man keine übernatürlichen oder besonderen Wege findet die Physik zu umgehen (Hyperraum aka Warp usw sind energetisch unmöglich, da sie mehr Energie benötigen als im Universum vorhanden ist) müsste man in Realzeit zu solchen Planeten reisen. Das heißt auf der Strecke werden 100derte von Generationen geboren und sterben. Man braucht ein eigenes Ökosystem... usw. Und selbst wenn man sowas komplexes Konstruieren könnte... es fehlt der Platz. Ein Schiff, das genug Menschen mit Lebensraum transportieren will, wäre gewaltig und hätte auch eine gewaltige Gravitation (einziger Ausweg: LHC findet das Higgs- teilchen für Gravitation... wenn das Ginge könnte man tastsächlich irgendwann mal Teile konstruieren, die kaum eigene Gravitation haben). Nach vielen modernen Theorien zum Thema Raumfahrt wird es wohl kaum interplanetare Reisen geben... und viele Zivilisationen sind zum Tod in der Isolation verdammt... wir auch.

Zum einlesen in das Thema reicht übrigens Wikipedia. Danach sollte man einfach mal zum Thema Exobiologie usw suchen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Falls denn Interesse besteht


----------



## Stancer (23. April 2009)

Sag niemals nie und 20,5 LJ sind gesehen aufs Gesamtuniversum nen Katzensprung. Klar wir werden es nicht erleben, das jemand dort hinfliegt. Noch net mal ne Sonde sollte es zu unserer Lebzeit dort hin schaffen aber vielleicht in 200-300 Jahren.

Heute gabs wieder ne Meldung, das sie nen Objekt entdeckt haben, welches 800Millionen Jahre nach dem Urknall enstanden ist und damit eines der ältesten Objekte überhaupt. 

http://www.spiegel.de/wissenschaft/weltall...,620664,00.html

Das gute Ding ist so 12 Milliarden Lichtjahre entfernt

Man muss halt nen bisl Phantasie haben. Vor 200 Jahren hat man gesagt es sei unmöglich zu fliegen. Vor 100 jahren hat man gesagt es sei unmöglich schneller als der Schall zu sein. Vor 70 Jahren hat man gesagt es sei unmöglich zum Mond zu fliegen usw.
Warum sollte es daher unmöglich sein diese distanzen irgendwann zu überbrücken ? Antriebe existieren in der Theorie schon die nahe der Lichtgeschwindigkeit fliegen können sind aber aufgrund des enormen Energiebedarfs noch nicht realisierbar


----------



## Haxxler (23. April 2009)

Stancer schrieb:


> Warum sollte es daher unmöglich sein diese distanzen irgendwann zu überbrücken ?


Naja weil die Naturgesetzte so sind wie sie sind und wir an ihnen nicht vorbei kommen. Wie du schon sagst ist der Energiebedarf ein Problem, dazu kommen noch körperliche und soziale Probleme die auf so einer Generationenreise auf uns zu kommen würden. Klar hat sich die Technik in den letzten Jahrzehnten enorm verbessert aber irgendwann ist einfach schluß. Gerade wenn es um solche Sachen geht wie Weltraumflüge etc.


----------



## Stancer (23. April 2009)

Es gibt aber auch Theorien der Überlichtgeschwindigkeit. Manche sagen ja, die Relativitätstheorie ist unvollständig. Überlichtgeschwindigkeit wurde im Quantenbereich auch bereits erfolgreich nachgewiesen. In einem Experiment wurde eine Mozart Sinfonie mit 4,7facher Lichtgeschwindigkeit übertragen.

Desweiteren gibt es die Theorie des Hyperraums wie man ihn aus SciFi Filmen kennt. Man kann sich das so vorstellen : Wenn ich vom Nordpol zum Südpol kommen will könnte ich entweder den langen Weg über die Erdoberfläche nehmen und bewege mich dann nur im 2 Dimensionalen Raum. Ich könnte aber auch einfach nen Tunnel nach unten Buddeln und würde dann beim Südpol heraus kommen.
Nun übertrage ich das Prinzip auf den Raum und gehe jeweils eine dimension nach oben.

Diese theorie verstößt nicht gegen die Naturgesetze. Dummerweise hat man keine Ahnung wie man ein Loch in den Raum schlagen könnte aber vielleicht in der fernen Zukunft ? Im Hyperraum selber müsste man auch nicht mit Lichtgeschwindigkeit fliegen, man würde lediglich eine Abkürzung nehmen. Könnte ein Betrachter das Raumschiff dann sehen würde es sich für ihn mit einem vielfachen der Lichtgeschwindigkeit bewegen.


----------



## nemø (23. April 2009)

Haxxler schrieb:


> Naja weil die Naturgesetzte so sind wie sie sind und wir an ihnen nicht vorbei kommen. Wie du schon sagst ist der Energiebedarf ein Problem, dazu kommen noch körperliche und soziale Probleme die auf so einer Generationenreise auf uns zu kommen würden. Klar hat sich die Technik in den letzten Jahrzehnten enorm verbessert aber irgendwann ist einfach schluß. Gerade wenn es um solche Sachen geht wie Weltraumflüge etc.


Das haben sie auich gesagt bei der ersten Eisenbahn und als die ohne Pferde schneller wurde als  Pferde wars n TEUFELSWERK

Ps lichtgeschwindigkeit wird masse in energie umgewandelt.
Raumsprung ok aber lichtgeschwindigkei´t ist nogo


----------



## Rhokan (23. April 2009)

Naja, selbst wenn man Menschen auf eine Generationen dauernde Reise schicken würde... was wollten die den "Aliens" dann sagen? Nach X Generationen ohne Kontakt zur irdischen Menschheit können sie auch nurnoch davon erzählen, was sie aus Büchern wissen.


----------



## nemø (23. April 2009)

/sign

und selbst mit lichtgeschwindigkeit würden sie ja noch 205,6 (Licht)Jahre unterwegs sein


----------



## sTereoType (23. April 2009)

nemø schrieb:


> /sign
> 
> und selbst mit lichtgeschwindigkeit würden sie ja noch 205,6 (Licht)Jahre unterwegs sein


lichtjahre beschreibt einen weg, keine zeit


----------



## nemø (23. April 2009)

... thinking ... ein Licht brauch für die durtch lLichtjahr angegebene Strecke 1 Jahr ... Denk drüber nach

deswegen war es ja in einer (Klammer)


----------



## sTereoType (23. April 2009)

nemø schrieb:


> ... thinking ... ein Licht brauch für die durtch lLichtjahr angegebene Strecke 1 Jahr ... Denk drüber nach
> 
> deswegen war es ja in einer (Klammer)


so dann denke ich mal die geschwindigkeit wird durch weg durch zeit angegeben also im fall von licht ist das 2.997 x 10^8 m/s. das nehme ich jetzt mal ein jahr(eine zeitangabe) und reche sie in sekunde um -->31 556 926s  . ein lichtjahr berechnet sich nun durch das multiplizieren dieser beiden zahlen. dabei kürzt sich die zeit raus und es bleibt nur noch eine wegangabe --> 9,460 730 472 580 8 x 10^15 m. so und das ganze sogar ohne wikipedia weil meine wenigkeit in physik kurzfristig aufmerksam war ^^


----------



## Stancer (24. April 2009)

Wie kommst du auf 205,6 Jahre?

Wenn man mit Lichtgeschwindigkeit fliegt und dieses 20,5 Jahre braucht....wie lang braucht wohl dann ein Raumschiff ? Es würde 205,6 Jahre brauchen, wenn es mit 1/10 der Lichtgeschwindigkeit fliegen würde also etwa 30.000Km pro Sekunde.

Wenn man irgendwann solche missionen startet wird sich die Menschheit eh auf viele Rückschläge einstellen müssen. War in der Vergangenheit ja auch nicht anders. Wie oft ist wohl der erste Otto-Motor kaputt gegangen ehe er richtig lief ? Wie oft sind vor den Gebrüdern Wright Menschen abgestürzt, als sie versuchten ein flugzeug zu bauen ?

Ein Generationenreise wäre sicher das logischste aber das wäre sicher nicht im Sinne der Menschheit, denn die Erde provitiert davon ja nicht.


----------



## sympathisant (24. April 2009)

als erstes mal n unbemanntes raumschiff hinschicken ... und gucken ob was zurückkommt. ,-)

und wieso sollte die menschheit nicht davon profitieren, wenn das generationenraumschiff erst in 400 jahren zurück ist? du hast vielleicht nix davon. die menschheit evtl. schon .. 

vielleicht kann man per funk kontaktaufnehmen? der funkspruch "hallo, wie gehts euch?" wäre in gut zwanzig jahren da. :-)


----------



## bkeleanor (24. April 2009)

Mal angenommen man würde tatsächlich ein Raumschiff bauen können mit einem Antrieb der 1/10 Lichtgeschwindigkeit schafft...meinet wegen auch Lichtgeschwindigkeit. Dann hätten wir noch das kleine Problem das wir keine Sternenkarte / Navigationssystem haben. 
Ich persönlich möchte nicht als Testpilot in diesem Raumschiff sitzen, da mir die Wahrscheindlichkeit bei Lichtgeschwindigkeit einen Planeten zu treffen etwas zu hoch ist.


----------



## Stancer (24. April 2009)

Die Wahrscheinlichkeit ist sowas von Gering...

Die Massendichte im All ist so gering, das geht schon gar nimmer. Im Schnitt beträgt die Massendichte 1 Wasserstoffatom pro Kubikmeter !!!! Die Milchstraße kannst du dir in etwa so vorstellen : 

Stell dir einen Würfel mit 1Km Kantenlänge vor in dem starkes Schneetreiben herrscht . Jede Schneeflocke wäre dann ein Stern !!!


----------



## bkeleanor (24. April 2009)

Also ich versteh deinen vergleich nicht.

Starkes Schneetreiben ist ja dann überall in diesem Kubikkilometer und so sehe ich die Wahrscheindlichkeit als ziemlich hoch einen Stern zu treffen, vor allem weil du ja dermassen schnell bist das du ja überhaupt nicht mehr zu reagieren kommst bevor du einschlägst.

Und selbst wenn da nur eine Flocke in diesem Kubikkilometer drin ist...wäre mir das Risiko immer noch zu gross da du ja nicht weisst wo diese Flocke ist ohne Karte.


----------



## Stancer (24. April 2009)

Mhhh naja es ist auf den Maßstab reduziert. Glaube jede Schneeflocke hätte auch nur die Größe einiger Nanometer.... ah habs gefunden :

Man bekommt eine anschauliche Vorstellung von der Größe unserer Galaxis mit ihren 100 bis 300 Milliarden Sternen, wenn man sie sich im Maßstab 1:1017 verkleinert als Schneetreiben auf einem Gebiet von 10 km Durchmesser und einer Höhe von etwa 1 km im Mittel vorstellt. *Jede Schneeflocke entspricht dabei einem Stern und es gibt etwa drei Stück pro Kubikmeter*. Unsere Sonne hätte in diesem Maßstab einen Durchmesser von etwa 10 nm, wäre also kleiner als ein Virus. Selbst die Plutobahn läge mit einem Durchmesser von 0,1 mm an der Grenze der visuellen Erkennbarkeit. Pluto selbst hätte ebenso wie die Erde lediglich atomare Dimension. Damit demonstriert dieses Modell auch die ungeheuer geringe Massendichte im Kosmos.

Die Wahrscheinlichkeit da gegen etwas zu fliegen ist da doch eher gering. Selbst wenn ich mit Lichtgeschwindigkeit fliege, kann ich Jahrelang geradeaus fliegen ohne auf etwas zu stoßen


----------



## bkeleanor (24. April 2009)

Oke, ich sehe das bei einer Dicht von 3 Planeten pro Kubikmeter die eine grösse von ein paar nm haben, die wahrscheindlichkeit einen zu treffen ziemlich gering ist.

wäre aber noch die frage wie schnell man diesen kubikmeter durchquert hat mit einem Raumschiff das Lichtgeschwindigkeit fliegt. natürlich auch auf diesen Massstab ausgelegt.


----------



## LordofDemons (24. April 2009)

Stancer schrieb:


> Mhhh naja es ist auf den Maßstab reduziert. Glaube jede Schneeflocke hätte auch nur die Größe einiger Nanometer.... ah habs gefunden :
> 
> Man bekommt eine anschauliche Vorstellung von der Größe unserer Galaxis mit ihren 100 bis 300 Milliarden Sternen, wenn man sie sich im Maßstab 1:1017 verkleinert als Schneetreiben auf einem Gebiet von 10 km Durchmesser und einer Höhe von etwa 1 km im Mittel vorstellt. *Jede Schneeflocke entspricht dabei einem Stern und es gibt etwa drei Stück pro Kubikmeter*. Unsere Sonne hätte in diesem Maßstab einen Durchmesser von etwa 10 nm, wäre also kleiner als ein Virus. Selbst die Plutobahn läge mit einem Durchmesser von 0,1 mm an der Grenze der visuellen Erkennbarkeit. Pluto selbst hätte ebenso wie die Erde lediglich atomare Dimension. Damit demonstriert dieses Modell auch die ungeheuer geringe Massendichte im Kosmos.
> 
> Die Wahrscheinlichkeit da gegen etwas zu fliegen ist da doch eher gering. Selbst wenn ich mit Lichtgeschwindigkeit fliege, kann ich Jahrelang geradeaus fliegen ohne auf etwas zu stoßen


wow das ist echt hammer sich das mal vorzustellen


----------



## Selor Kiith (24. April 2009)

Abgesehen davon, wir können ungefähr die Position von Sternen bestimmen und sie auch noch leuchten sehen, da ist es doch das einfachste einfach mal auf ein Schwarzes Fleckchen zu zielen und dann ab für die Katz...


----------



## bkeleanor (24. April 2009)

naja Meteoriten leuchten glaub ich nicht :-)


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (24. April 2009)

bkeleanor schrieb:


> wäre aber noch die frage wie schnell man diesen kubikmeter durchquert hat mit einem Raumschiff das Lichtgeschwindigkeit fliegt. natürlich auch auf diesen Massstab ausgelegt.



Das ist eine interessante Frage, denn laut Einstein könnte man mit Lichtgeschwindigkeit beliebige große Strecken in Nullzeit zurücklegen. Allerdings nur im bewegten System "Raumschiff". Denn je näher man der Grenze Lichtgeschwindigkeit kommt, desto langsamer vergeht die Zeit. Bis sie irgendwann "stehenbleibt". Dann bräuchte man zwar kein Generationenraumschiff mehr, aber wie will man etwas stoppen, wenn die Zeitabstände in diesem Objekt unendlich groß sind?

Naja, zumindest wäre dann eine Kollision ein wirklich schneller Tod, da man davon absolut gar nichts mitbekommen würde^^


----------



## Pymonte (25. April 2009)

Ein Kumpel sagte mal: "Die Billigflieger der Zukunft reisen nicht durch den Hyperraum, sondern durch die Hyperebene." 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ehrlich gesagt ist auch der Hyperraum praktisch unmöglich, genauso wie Raumkrümmung usw
Ein solcher Vorgang würde so eine gewaltige Energie/Gravitation und Zeit Differenz auslösen, das vermutlich alles am Ort des Eintritts/Austritts aus dem hyperraum vernichtet wird. Solange die Wissenschaft also die Magie nicht erfindet oder eine Dimension, in der die physikalischen Gesetze nicht gelten (vielleicht sollten wir ja auch alles mal 2D statt 4D betrachten), ist unsere Chance auf schnelle interstellare Flüge sehr gering. Allerdings könnten wir (wir haben ja viel Zeit auf der Erde) ein Terraforming-Programm entwickeln, was schnell abläuft. Dann könnte man sich "durch das Universum" kolonisieren. Das Problem wäre dann nur, das Kolonie XZ15 in 12Lichtjahren Entfernung nicht mehr mit der Erde kommunizieren könnte oder es einen direkten Austausch zwischen diesen Planeten gäbe. Die Rassen würden sich also höchstwahrscheinlich auseinander entwickeln.

Goße Probleme der Raumfahrt sind eben:

Ressourcen und Versorgung
Energie
Naturgesetze
Zeit
Kommunikation


----------



## Selor Kiith (1. Mai 2009)

http://dvice.com/archives/2009/04/first-lunar-gre.php

Es könnte tatsächlich bald soweit sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Hoffen wir das alles so funktionieren wird, wie es soll und bald könnte es dann tatsächlich die ersten Außerirdischen Kolonien geben.


----------



## Night falls (1. Mai 2009)

Jep hab ich auch von gehört... Klingt auf jeden fall Wert es weiter zu verfolgen!


----------



## Das Affenmensch (1. Mai 2009)

Also ich glaube an die Theorie des Multiversums!
Das es nur ein Universum gibt ist genauso abwägig wie dass es nur eine Erde gibt und wir alleine sind.

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Multiversum
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Viele-Welten-Interpretation

Es gibt mehrere Planeten,Sterne,Sonnen..warum soll es dann nicht auch mehrere "Universen" geben?

Schwarze Löcher/Wurmlöcher könnten eine Verbindung zweier Universen sein.Wer weiß das schon?
Diese Löcher schlucken und verbiegen Zeit und Raum - Was am Ende des Lochs ist kann keiner sagen.


----------



## Rhokan (1. Mai 2009)

> Schwarze Löcher/Wurmlöcher könnten eine Verbindung zweier Universen sein.Wer weiß das schon?
> Diese Löcher schlucken und verbiegen Zeit und Raum - Was am Ende des Lochs ist kann keiner sagen.



Mit Wurmlöchern kenne ichg mich zwar nicht aus, aber ein Schwarzes Loch kann kein "anderes Ende" haben, da es kein Loch ist sondern einfach ein extrem massereiches Objekt. Durch diese enorme Masse hat es eine so gigantische Gravitation das es einfach alles, selbst das Licht, anzieht und nichts, außer Hawkingstrahlung, entkommen kann.

Im Grunde ist der Begriff Schwarzes Loch deswegen falsch und irreführend.


----------



## Haxxler (1. Mai 2009)

Naja das mit der Hawkingstrahlung ist aber auch so ne Sache. Mann behauptet ja das sich durch diese Hawkingstrahlung, schwarze Löcher irgendwann auflösen aber irgendwie kann ich mir das nicht so richtig vorstellen.


----------



## Stancer (1. Mai 2009)

Vor kurzem wurde ein Gammablitz beobachtet, der nur 200Millionen jahre nach dem Urknall statt fand und damit hat man das bisher älteste Ereignis im All beobachtet. 

Bin ja gespannt wann sie den Urknall beobachten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Drakora (1. Mai 2009)

Also ich weiß ja nich!
Aber die Vortellung eines unentlichen Universumd is schon komich. Die menschheit ist es bis jetzt nur gewohnt Dinge zu seghen, die auch Grenzen haben. Und gebau aus diesem Grungf ist für mich der Gedanke eines Ringes nicht sehr abwegig denn ein Ring hat auch kein Ende.
Weiter zu dem Punkt das unsr Planet winzig erscheint im Gegensaz zu den anderen Planeten. Das fndet bestimmt jeder Mensch gruselig weil er nur die Dimensionen der Erde gewohnt ist. Klar gibt es noch mehr da draußen und es wäre meiner Meinung nach auch sehr naiv zu denken, wir wären die einzigen in diesem Universum.
Ich bin zwar nichz so wissenschaftlich gebildet wie einige Andere, die hier gepostet haben. Zudem habe ich auch schon gut was getrunken und 3,8 im Turm aber meine Meinung ist noch immer, was inetressier uns das Weltall, wenn wir noch nicht mal ansatzweise unsere Ozeane erforscht haben. In unseeren Meeren warten noch soo viele Geheimnisse auf uns, die entdeckt werden wollen und müssen. 
Daher meine Meinung: Erforscht erst einmal unsere Erde komplett, bevor Thesen rund um unseren Planeten aufgestellt werden.

Gruß Drakora


----------



## sTereoType (1. Mai 2009)

das problem ist das tiefseeforschung erstaunlicherweise größeren technischen aufwand bedeutet aufgrund der dort vorherrschenden verhältnisse wie druck oder kein licht


----------



## shadow24 (4. Mai 2009)

Das schrieb:


> Also ich glaube an die Theorie des Multiversums!
> Das es nur ein Universum gibt ist genauso abwägig wie dass es nur eine Erde gibt und wir alleine sind.
> 
> http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Multiversum
> ...


dazu ein Bericht aus dem Jahre 2004 von Hawking,dem weltberühmten Astrophysiker:
Keine Reisen in Paralleluniversen

„Es gibt kein Baby-Universum, wie ich einst dachte“, hieß es in dem kurz vor Hawkings Rede verteilten Manuskript. Alles bleibe in unserem Universum. Er bedauere sehr, daß er die Science-Fiction-Gemeinde enttäuschen müsse. Aber seinen Erkenntnissen zufolge gebe es keine Möglichkeit, durch Schwarze Löcher in andere Universen zu reisen.

Hawking erklärte, die Schwarzen Löcher sammelten über Äonen alle
Materie und Energie, um sie bei ihrem Zerfall in veränderter Form
wieder auszustoßen. „Wenn Sie in ein Schwarzes Loch springen, dann kommt ihre Massenenergie wieder zurück ins Universum, aber in veränderter Form, die zwar die Informationen über Sie enthält, wie Sie einst waren, aber in unerkennbaren Form.“


----------



## Selor Kiith (4. Juni 2009)

Hab was lustiges gefunden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ne kleine Animation zur String Theorie hoch zur Zehnten Dimension (auch wenn ich immernoch die bezeichnung 4te Dimension für Zeit fehlerhaft finde...)

http://www.dailymotion.com/bookmarks/nagas...-dimension_tech


----------



## Selor Kiith (12. August 2009)

Für alle die in der Nacht gutes Wetter haben (also heute Nacht, nicht jetzt)
Geht raus und blickt empor in Richtung des Sternbildes Perseus, heute ist das Aktivitätsmaximum der 'Tränen des Laurentius' oder 'Perseïden' einem Meteorstrom bzw. eine Ansammlung von Sternschnuppen aus den Auflösungsprodukten des Kometen 109P/Swift-Tuttle.

Zwischen ende Abenddämmerung und Mitternacht sollte man den besten Blick haben, da der Mond noch tief steht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## shadow24 (12. August 2009)

hehe,passend zum Thema:schau mal heute auf die google-Startseite...


----------



## Davatar (12. August 2009)

Hab ich auch grad gesehn, sieht nett aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Kann man eigentlich Google ein solches Sujet einschicken und wenns gut ist übernehmen sies oder macht das die Google-Redaktion?

@Selor: "Sternbildes Perseus" Für Astonomiebanausen wie mich: kannst Du mir sagen, in welcher Himmelsrichtung das stehn soll um Mitternacht? Also so in Etwa Nordosten zB oder sowas? (Davon ausgehend, dass man sich in DE/CH/AU befindet)


----------



## Topperharly (12. August 2009)

wenn du schon große sonnen zeigen willst, dann zeig auch die größten!!!!!


----------



## Scrätcher (12. August 2009)

Nach langer und reiflicher Überlegung (einer Zigarettenlänge) bin ich zu dem Entschluß gekommen, dass es völlig unnütz wäre, zu wissen wie groß das Universum ist!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Warum? Douglas Adams macht es uns vor! Die Antwort auf die allumfassende Frage nach dem Sinn des Lebens, des Universums und dem ganzen Rest ist: "42"!
Toll! Aber was ist die Frage genau?

Was wollten wir mit einer qm-Angabe? Wäre sicher amüsant zu wissen aber würde es uns in irgendeiner Form weiterhelfen ohne zu wissen WARUM es so groß ist wie es ist? Und wenn wir das Warum wissen, wäre die größe dagegen nicht erstmal egal?

Und wenn uns einer erklären würde wie das ganze funktioniert wäre es sicher so, als ob man nem Hamster einen Automotor erklären wollte! 

Müssen wir das wirklich schon wissen? Unser "Handlungspielraum" ist auf einen Planeten begrenzt. Und selbst wenn wir den zweiten besiedeln würden wären wir immern noch sehr begrenzt. Also sollten wir uns erstmal über Dinge im klaren werden die in diesem Handlungspielraum liegen. Denn alles andere kann man noch später klären. 

Vielleicht ist ja das Universum nur die große Theaterbühne für das Stück "Leben". Also ist es doch egal wie groß die Kulisse ist. Wenn man die vermessen würde wäre das vergleichbar als ob man ein Ritual untersucht und anstatt die Beweggründe zu analysieren, einfach die Handlungen kommentiert.


----------



## Selor Kiith (12. August 2009)

Davatar schrieb:


> Hab ich auch grad gesehn, sieht nett aus
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ehrlich gesagt habe ich Perseus bis heute nicht wirklich gefunden xD
Selbst auf einem Foto auf dem das Sternbild zu sehen sein soll ist es sehr schwer zu erkennen, ich wollte es so machen, dass ich mir jemanden suche der mit den Koordinaten etwas anfangen kann und mir dann genau zeigt wo es ist, FALLS Wuppertal mal Wolkenfrei ist, was ich allerdings bzweifle...


----------



## Haxxler (12. August 2009)

Topperharly schrieb:


> wenn du schon große sonnen zeigen willst, dann zeig auch die größten!!!!!



Da fehlt aber VY Canis Majoris oder? Soweit ich das weiß ist der doch größer als VV Cephei?


----------



## Stancer (12. August 2009)

Also das Sternenbild Perseus ist normalerweise um 20-24Uhr etwa im Nordosten sichtbar, etwas östlich-nordöstlich des Polarsterns

Wer es genau haben will : http://www.astroviewer.de/interaktive-sternenkarte.php

Mich kotzt es an, das ich mein Teleskop nicht hier habe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cørradø (12. August 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Ehrlich gesagt habe ich Perseus bis heute nicht wirklich gefunden xD


Erstmal Merci für den Tip!
Dachte nach der ersten Erklärung, du seist ein Astronomie-Crack!
http://www.amazon.de/Drehbare-Kosmos-Stern...2330&sr=8-3 4tw!
Perseus ist demnach östlich vom Polarstern, genau "vor" der Milchstraße und so gut wie im ganzen Jahr zu sehen.
Wenn ihr brav seid mach ich mit Paint ne Skizze ;-))


----------



## Selor Kiith (12. August 2009)

Naja... ich hab zwar Ahnung aber ich bin kein Navi und habe kein Teleskop hier, ich hatte mal so ein schönes mit Einstellrädchen für die Koordinaten aber das ist irgendwann kaputt gegangen... als es vom Balkon gefallen ist... und so ein Büchlein hatte ich nie xD
Abgesehen davon, in Wuppertal mit seiner Dauerbewölkung ein Sternbild zu finden ist garnicht mal so einfach 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cørradø (12. August 2009)

Passt scho' ^^
"N" ist der Polarstern.
Nördliche Hemisphäre heute nacht cicra Mittenacht Wuppertal +/- 300km ;-)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ja... ich hab Talent!


----------



## Stancer (12. August 2009)

Hast recht, ist nicht Nordosten, sondern Nordwestlich(20 Uhr) des Polarsterns, um Mitternacht ziemlich genau westlich.

hab vergessen zu berücksichtigen, das auf Sternenkarten Ost-West vertauscht sind !

Obwohl ich Hobbymäßig gerne mal mim Teleskop Sterne oder den Mond beobachte verstehe ich bis heute nicht warum das auf Sternenkarten so ist. Also das Ost und West vertauscht sind und verwirrt mich jedesmal.
Ich machs dann immer so, das ich mir 2 Objekte am Himmel suche (z.b. Wega und Polarstern) und dann schaue wie diese zueinander stehen und vergleiche das dann mit der Sternenkarte und weiss dann wo die anderen Objekte sind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qonix (12. August 2009)

Scrätcher schrieb:


> Warum? Douglas Adams macht es uns vor! Die Antwort auf die allumfassende Frage nach dem Sinn des Lebens, des Universums und dem ganzen Rest ist: "42"!
> Toll! Aber was ist die Frage genau?


Das wissen wir doch auch.

Über wie viele Brücken musst du gehen? 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ol@f (12. August 2009)

> wo das Universum sein Ende hat oder ob es überhaubt ein Ende gibt



Naja, um darüber hinreichend qualitativ zu diskutieren/debattieren, fehlt den meisten wohl das nötige Fachwissen.
Edit: Vermutlich werden hier auch viele nur aus populärwissenschaftlichen Quellen zitieren oder wiedergeben können, anstatt wissenschaftliche Fakten darzulegen.
Genügend Beispiele dafür gibt es ja schon auf der 1 Seite.



> wo war der Ursprung ...und ich meinen icht der Erdfe oder des Lebens sondern von allem... es kann nichts aus dem Nichts entshenen aber es kann auch nichts Ewig da gewehsen sein



Wenn es dich interessiert, dann lies mal Hegels Enzyklopädie der philosophischen Wissenschaften (die ersten paar Paragraphen reichen aus).
Da wird das Problem eines absoluten Anfangs sehr tiefgehend analysiert.


----------



## Selor Kiith (12. August 2009)

Alles klar, mit der Skizze kann ich etwas anfangen xD Danke ^^
Dann werd ich heute wohl in die Stadt und mir ausm Toys'R'Us erstmal Teleskop aus der "Wissenschaft und Lern" Abteilung holen und hoffen, dass das Wetter mitspielt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## shadow24 (12. August 2009)

Scrätcher schrieb:


> Warum? Douglas Adams macht es uns vor! Die Antwort auf die allumfassende Frage nach dem Sinn des Lebens, des Universums und dem ganzen Rest ist: "42"!
> Toll! Aber was ist die Frage genau?


hatten wir schon in einem anderen thread:die Frage dazu ist:wieveil ist 9 multipliziert mit 6?


----------



## Davatar (12. August 2009)

Cørradø schrieb:


> Passt scho' ^^
> "N" ist der Polarstern.
> Nördliche Hemisphäre heute nacht cicra Mittenacht Wuppertal +/- 300km ;-)
> 
> ...


Jaaaaa Selor Warp 8 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ok mit Nordosten kann ich was anfangen und wenn das Wetter so bleibt wie jetzt wirds auch ne herrliche beinahe wolkenfreihe Nacht. Nur Teleskop hab ich nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 tjo dann bringt mir das nicht viel ^^


----------



## Ol@f (12. August 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Eins plus Eins gibt Zwei.



Diese Gleichung ist auch nur bedingt richtig.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Mefisthor schrieb:


> Unsre Welt und das ganze Universum is schon en Hammer, wir werdens auch nie herausfinden wie das ende aussieht usw. aber darüber sollten wir uns au keine gedanken machen, am ende sind wir ja sowieso tot ^^ wenn nicht an altersschwäche oder einer krankheit einfach durch naturkatastrophen, meteroiden usw.



Es lebe die Aufklärung!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (12. August 2009)

Naja die Sternschnuppen kannst du auch so sehen, mit Teleskop kommt es halt nur cooler 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Außerdem zieht sowas die Ladies an, wenn du im Stadtpark mit Teleskop, Hochwasserhose, weißem Hemd und schreibblock da stehst und guckst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Davatar (12. August 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Naja die Sternschnuppen kannst du auch so sehen, mit Teleskop kommt es halt nur cooler
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Da fehlt nur noch der Spruch: "Hey Baby, willst Du mal sehn, wie lang mein Teleskop ist?"


----------



## El Homer (12. August 2009)

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/VY_Canis_Majoris

der größte bekannte Sterne....

ich hab mir das mal durchgelesen, wir sind 5000 Lichtjahre von ihm entfernt  :O
ich meine man muss sich das mal auf der Zunge zergehen lassen, wenn du dort ein Licht anknippst, dann braucht es 5000 Jahre bis es uns erreicht und wir es sehen könne...ich find es geil sich sowas vorzustellen ^^.

(es wären 9,460 528 191 &#8729; 10m(hoch15 bezüglich der weiteren nachkommastellen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) x 5000 )


----------



## Selor Kiith (12. August 2009)

Darum heißt die Entfernung auch "Lichtjahre" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Whole (12. August 2009)

Ich mach das mal in kurz

Einer Theorie zufolge ist das Universum eine (verhältnismässig) unendlich kleine Blase im Multiversum.
Das Multiversum besteht aus unendlich Universen, ist deshalb auch unendlich gross, so wie es unendlich alt ist. Und das scheint mir recht plausiebel.
So viel mal dazu.

Des weiteren, wie gross das Universum ist? Meiner Meinung nach so gross wie die Strecke, die das Licht seit Anbeginn der Zeit
(also ca. 15 mrd. Jahre) zurückgelegt hat, denn das Universum ist so gross wie die Energie, die in ihm wohnt, und da Licht die schnellste 
Form all der Energien ist, bildet es den Rand, der sich deshalb mit 300'000 km/s ausbreitet.


----------



## Magaroth.Thrall (12. August 2009)

viele gedanken in meinem kopppppfff:

Wir sind alle teil eines alien MMORPGs Wolrd of Menschcraft
Das unviersum und alles darin ist eine energie form (eine art proton) von etwas VIEEEL größerem



UND WENN ICH MIR DAS VIDEO ANGUCKE WIRD MIR KLAR:
ES MUSS IRGENDWO ALIENS GEBEN WAHHHH....


----------



## Stancer (12. August 2009)

Ja nur gibt es da nun wieder verschiedene Theorien.

1. die gesamte Materie im Universium ist so gering, dass es physikalisch eigentlich in sich zusammenfallen müsste. Deswegen forscht man ja seit Jahren nach der dunklen Materie, die einen großteil des universums ausmachen soll. Die Materiedichte im Universum ist so gering das kann man sich gar nicht vorstellen. Nur 4% des Universums besteht aus Materie. im interstellaren Raum (Der Raum zwischen den Galaxien) beträgt die Materiediche nur wenige Atome pro Kubikmeter !!!

2. Trotzdem kann sich das Universum dann nicht unendlich lang ausdehnen. Irgendwann wird auch dann der Punkt erreicht, an dem die Materie nicht mehr ausreicht um das Gebilde stabil zu halten. So zumindest die Theorie. Danach soll sich der Effekt des Universums umkehren d.h. es schrumpft dann wieder und immer schneller zusammen bis es sich in einem einzigen Punkt zusammen gezogen hat. Die gesamte Materie des Universum ist dann auf einen winzigen Punkt konzentriert bis ein kritischer Punkt erreicht wird und auch dieses Gebilde kollabiert und damit explodiert (Ur-Knall) und es geht alles wieder von vorne los !

Das ist jedenfalls eine theorie des Universums


----------



## Whole (12. August 2009)

Stancer schrieb:


> 2. Trotzdem kann sich das Universum dann nicht unendlich lang ausdehnen. Irgendwann wird auch dann der Punkt erreicht, an dem die Materie nicht mehr ausreicht um das Gebilde stabil zu halten. So zumindest die Theorie. Danach soll sich der Effekt des Universums umkehren d.h. es schrumpft dann wieder und immer schneller zusammen bis es sich in einem einzigen Punkt zusammen gezogen hat. Die gesamte Materie des Universum ist dann auf einen winzigen Punkt konzentriert bis ein kritischer Punkt erreicht wird und auch dieses Gebilde kollabiert und damit explodiert (Ur-Knall) und es geht alles wieder von vorne los !
> 
> Das ist jedenfalls eine theorie des Universums


Das ist schon richtig - universell betrachtet.
Im Mutliversum wäre das dann eine "Blase", die dann halt platzen bzw. entstehen würde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


gübelbrübel ... die Quellen dazu habe ich in rumliegenden Büchern, zu faul das abzuschreiben...
werde ma im Internet danach suchen


----------



## Magaroth.Thrall (12. August 2009)

Stancer schrieb:


> Ja nur gibt es da nun wieder verschiedene Theorien.
> 
> 1. die gesamte Materie im Universium ist so gering, dass es physikalisch eigentlich in sich zusammenfallen müsste. Deswegen forscht man ja seit Jahren nach der dunklen Materie, die einen großteil des universums ausmachen soll. Die Materiedichte im Universum ist so gering das kann man sich gar nicht vorstellen. Nur 4% des Universums besteht aus Materie. im interstellaren Raum (Der Raum zwischen den Galaxien) beträgt die Materiediche nur wenige Atome pro Kubikmeter !!!
> 
> ...



wenn solche theorien echt stimmen sollten, komme ich unweigerlich zu dem punkt an dem ich mich frage:
WARUM? -> und verdammt nochmal, ich will nicht an gott glauben^^.


argh...ich muss schnell den browser schliessen ich dreh durch wenn ich länger drüber nachdenke.


----------



## Whole (12. August 2009)

Magaroth.Thrall schrieb:


> viele gedanken in meinem kopppppfff:
> 
> Wir sind alle teil eines alien MMORPGs Wolrd of Menschcraft
> Das unviersum und alles darin ist eine energie form (eine art proton) von etwas VIEEEL größerem
> ...


Okey, die WoW Theorie nehme ich mal nicht ernst...

Was Aliens angeht : natürlich gibt es die. Der Zufall des Lebens (Entstehung der DNS, Zelle - Leben usw.) ist seeehr klein. Noch kleiner 
als mit der gleichen Nummer-folge im Lotto 2 mal hintereinander zu gewinnen^^
Un dennoch ist der Zufall da. Und wenn er einmal entstanden ist, ist im Universum genug Raum(und Zeit), 
um auf einem anderen Planeten Leben enstehen zu lassen


----------



## Stancer (12. August 2009)

Aber wer weiss. Es soll ja auch "negative schwarze Löcher" geben. D.h. das wären schwarze Löcher, die Materie abgeben. Wenn es also solche Löcher gäbe, wodurch von aussen Materie ins Universum geführt wird, könnte sich das Universum auch unendlich lang ausdehnen. Da fragt man sich dann aber wieder woher kommt die Materie .... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bei dem Thema kann man echt verrückt werden, weil alles so gigantisch ist.

Zu den Ausserirdischen :

Auch da gibt es Theorien wie viele es gibt. Es gibt sogar ne Rechnung dafür. Das ganze nennt sich Drake-Gleichung und berücksichtigt alle möglichen Faktoren :

Im ungünstigsten Fall gibt es in der Milchstraße 1 intelligente Zivilisation (was wir dann wären)
Im optimistischen Fall gibt es 100 Zivilisationen und in den enthusiastischen Rechnung 4 Millionen. Man muss allerdings auch bedenken, das diese Formel sich über einen großen Zeitraum erstreckt. D.h. es ist gut möglich, das als wir noch in Höhlen wohnten eine andere zivilsation gerade untergegangen ist.

Es gibt auch die Theorie, das die Milchstraße voll von Leben ist und man uns einfach nur ignoriert bis wir Sternenreisen durchführen können (wie in Star Trek). Denn wenn es möglich sein sollte die gewaltigen Distanzen irgendwie zu überbrücken sollte es für eine derartige Zivilisation auch möglich sein mittels Terra-Forming viele Planeten bewohnbar zu machen... sofern sie danach strebt.

Das Problem ist, das wir keine Vergleichswerte haben. Wir können nur auf uns selbst schließen. Der Mensch versucht stets zu expandieren aber evtl. gibt es auch Zivilisationen, die an einer Expansion nicht interessiert sind. Eine derartige Zivilisation hätte dann auch keinerlei Interesse an der Erforschung interstellarer Antriebe, auch wenn sie die Möglichkeiten dazu hätten !


----------



## Whole (12. August 2009)

Magaroth.Thrall schrieb:


> wenn solche theorien echt stimmen sollten, komme ich unweigerlich zu dem punkt an dem ich mich frage:
> WARUM? -> und verdammt nochmal, ich will nicht an gott glauben^^.
> 
> 
> argh...ich muss schnell den browser schliessen ich dreh durch wenn ich länger drüber nachdenke.


Gott verweigert sich jeder Logik oder Naturwissenschaftlichem Fakt. Auch wenn es einen Ortologischen Beweis gibt, wurde dieser 
ebenso wiederlegt. (wikipedia - gottesbeweis. ich mag den Artikel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)

Wenn du in dem Fall an Gott glauben willst, zeigst du dass du solche Sachen einfach nicht verstehen kannst...

Warum? Weil es Teil eines Gesetzes ist, das ein einzelner Mensch nicht zu verstehen vermag. Dass diese Gesetze allerdings so sind, wie 
sie sind, ist irgendwie auch nur Zufall... *g*


----------



## Whole (12. August 2009)

Stancer schrieb:


> Aber wer weiss. Es soll ja auch "negative schwarze Löcher" geben. D.h. das wären schwarze Löcher, die Materie abgeben. Wenn es also solche Löcher gäbe, wodurch von aussen Materie ins Universum geführt wird, könnte sich das Universum auch unendlich lang ausdehnen. Da fragt man sich dann aber wieder woher kommt die Materie ....
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Was du hierbei vergisst ist die Tatsache, dass die Schwarzen Löcher als Tunnel funktionieren, also grob erklärt, ein Schwarzes loch saugt Materie ein,
"schickt" es einem Negativen Schwarzen Loch, das es dann wieder auspuckt.  
Klingt absurd, ist es auch. 
Was auch sein könnte - (spontane Idee meinerseits) die Erde hat ja einen "black radius" von 3 cm - also wenn die Erde eine Kugel mit 3 cm Radius wäre,
Wäre es ein Schwarzes Loch. Also echt extrem gepresst.
Wenn nun teile der Materie rauskommen würde, würde das aussehen, als ob das Schwarze Loch Materie ausspuckt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Whole (12. August 2009)

Doppelpost -.-


----------



## Selor Kiith (12. August 2009)

Whole schrieb:


> Was du hierbei vergisst ist die Tatsache, dass die Schwarzen Löcher als Tunnel funktionieren, also grob erklärt, ein Schwarzes loch saugt Materie ein,
> "schickt" es einem Negativen Schwarzen Loch, das es dann wieder auspuckt.



Nicht ganz, das ist nur eine wirre Theorie... zurzeit sieht es eher so aus, dass ein Schwarzes Loch einfach nur Materie in sich aufnimmt und "sammelt" bis es irgendwann durch die Strahlung vollkommen zerstrahlt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stancer (12. August 2009)

Hab irgendwo mal was gelesen, ka obs stimmt aber fand das doch interessant : Da stand, das die theoretische Anzahl der schwarzen Löcher in unserer Milchstraße ziemlich genau der Zahl entspricht, wie es technologische Zivilisationen in einem durchschnittlichen Modell geben kann....

Kurz gesagt : Alle Zivilisationen, die es bisher gab haben sich selbst vernichtet, indem sie ein schwarzes Loch erschaffen haben.

Das ganze kann aber auch nur nen Hirngespinst von den gleichen Hirnis sein die meinen der LHC (Teilchenbeschleuniger) würde die Erde vernichten.

Ich halte es für absurd, da man gar nicht genau sagen kann wie viele schwarze Löcher es wirklich gibt, lassen sie sich ja nur indirekt beobachten und nachweisen. Die Vorstellung selbst ist aber interessant !


----------



## Whole (12. August 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Nicht ganz, das ist nur eine wirre Theorie... zurzeit sieht es eher so aus, dass ein Schwarzes Loch einfach nur Materie in sich aufnimmt und "sammelt" bis es irgendwann durch die Strahlung vollkommen zerstrahlt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ja, das habe ich auch gelesen. Ich wollte diese kleine Sache nur auf die negativen schwarzen Löcher beziehen.
Wie gesagt, ist eine absurde Idee
Deine Aussage ist schon realer^^

naja, ich geh ma schlafen. gn8 zusammen


----------



## El Homer (12. August 2009)

Whole schrieb:


> Ja, das habe ich auch gelesen. Ich wollte diese kleine Sache nur auf die negativen schwarzen Löcher beziehen.
> Wie gesagt, ist eine absurde Idee
> Deine Aussage ist schon realer^^
> 
> naja, ich geh ma schlafen. gn8 zusammen


gn8t ich geh auch Kopfkissen horchen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


btw könnte mir jemand bitte wirklich gut geschriebene Bücher empfehlen die sich mit solchen Fragen beschäftigen ?
Ich weis das Internet ist größer als ein 500 Seiten Buch aber ich finde es so am schönsten sein Wissen zu erweitern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stancer (12. August 2009)

Naja da wäre wohl als erstes "Das Universum in der Nussschale" von Stephen Hawking zu nennen. Es ist vor allem sehr einfach verständlich.

War nun eben auch mal draussen und hab mir die Perseiden mal angeschaut. Etwa alle 1-2min gabs ne Sternschnuppe, wobei ich sicher nicht jeden gesehen hab. Mir wurmt es echt, das ich mein Teleskop nicht da habe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



War auch nicht so schwer zu finden. Allerdings konnte man sich etwas durch Jupiter verwirren lassen. Der stand nämlich im Süden und war das hellste Objekt am Himmel. Hab dann aber einfach den Großen Wagen gesucht und bin dann nach Osten gegangen.

Nächstes Jahr werde ich mir das ganze mit meinem Teleskop anschauen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Davatar (13. August 2009)

So hab gestern den Himmel abgesucht, aber musste feststellen: auf der Südseite des Hauses hat man (logischerweise) nichts gesehn und auf der Nordseite des Hauses hats in der Nacht wohl zu viel Licht, als dass man was sehen könnte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Selor schrieb:


> Nicht ganz, das ist nur eine wirre Theorie... zurzeit sieht es eher so aus, dass ein Schwarzes Loch einfach nur Materie in sich aufnimmt und "sammelt" bis es irgendwann durch die Strahlung vollkommen zerstrahlt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Hui, dann wären die Schwarzen Löcher quasi die Kloschüsseln des Universums: die saugen so lange den Dreck in sich auf, bis sie völlig verstopft sind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cørradø (13. August 2009)

Bei uns wars gestern Nacht ziemlich bewölkt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
In dem kleinen Flecken, den die Wolkendecke preisgegeben hat haben meine Frau und ich von ca. 0-0.30h 12-15 Sternschnuppen gesehn. Und das obwohl es nicht der unmittelbare Bereich der Perseiden war - der war schlichtweg hinter einer fiesen Wolkenansammlung verschwunden.



Whole schrieb:


> Gott verweigert sich jeder Logik oder Naturwissenschaftlichem Fakt. Auch wenn es einen Ortologischen Beweis gibt, wurde dieser
> ebenso wiederlegt. (wikipedia - gottesbeweis. ich mag den Artikel
> 
> 
> ...


Ich nehme mal an du meinst den "Ontologie". Ornithologie ist Vogelkunde und Orthologie ist die Lehre von den Organen.

Metaphysik ist interessant - und ein breites Thema. Logik auch.
Metaphysik ist keine empirische Wissenschaft und deshalb tu ich mir in dem Zusammenhang schwer mit aussagen wie "naturwissenschaftlicher Fakt" etc...
In 500 Jahren sind die "naturwissenschaftlichen Fakten" womöglich genauso lächerlich, wie uns heute Erkenntnisse aus der Metaphysik erscheinen. Nur weil mans sich heute nicht besser erklären kann heissts noch lange nicht, dass es genauso IST.
Es war ein langer Prozess und Anstrengung in allen Teildisziplinen bis die Empirie die "Vernuft" abgelöst hatte.
In anderen Worten wer sich über Ontologie lustig macht spuckt auf Platon und Aristoteles. ^^



> Wenn du in dem Fall an Gott glauben willst, zeigst du dass du solche Sachen einfach nicht verstehen kannst...


Wie du schon sagst "Gott verweigert sich dem naturwissenschaftlichen Beweis".
Naturwissenschaft und Religion sind zwei komplementäre Bereiche/Sphären des menschlichen Geistes/Denkens.

Es wird dann zum Problem, wenn Leute hergehen und versuchen den Ursprung des Lebens mit "ihrem" Gott zu beweisen. Das liegt daran, dass viele (noch) in dem kindlichen Glauben verhaftet sind, dass "da oben" "im Himmel" ein rauschebärtiger alter Mann sitzt, der die Geschicke der Menschheit lenkt und Adam aus Lehm geformt hat usw...
Das ist keine Theologie!
Wer den Transfer von den Allegorien der biblischen Sprache nicht schafft hat gepennt.
Zurecht machen sich Atheisten darüber lustig. 
Umgekehrt wird es lächerlich, wenn Atheisten versuchen die Existenz des Rauschebarts nachzuweisen.

Wer seine spirituelle Leere auf andere Weise als durch Religiosität füllen kann, soll das tun, solange er es friedlich macht.
Toleranz muss wechselseitig stattfinden.
Meine Meinung.



> Warum? Weil es Teil eines Gesetzes ist, das ein einzelner Mensch nicht zu verstehen vermag. Dass diese Gesetze allerdings so sind, wie sie sind, ist irgendwie auch nur Zufall... *g*


An den "Zufall" kann ich irgendwie nicht glauben. Genausowenig wie an das "Intelligent Design".
Wenn ich wählen müsste würd ich aber dem "Zufall" den Vorzug geben... ;-P


----------



## shadow24 (13. August 2009)

Davatar schrieb:


> Hui, dann wären die Schwarzen Löcher quasi die Kloschüsseln des Universums: die saugen so lange den Dreck in sich auf, bis sie völlig verstopft sind
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


21. Juli 2004 Die geheimnisvollen Schwarzen Löcher im All zerstören nicht alles, was sie sie in sich aufsaugen, sondern sie stoßen Energie und Materie in veränderter Form wieder aus. Dies erklärte am Mittwoch der weltberühmte Astrophysiker Stephen Hawking auf einer Konferenz in Dublin. Er revidierte damit seine eigene, vor drei Jahrzehnten aufgestellte Theorie über die Eigenschaften Schwarzer Löcher.

Hawking präsentierte seine neuen Thesen auf der 17. Internationalen Konferenz über Allgemeine Relativitätstheorie und Gravitation in Dublin. Er versucht damit, einen bisher scheinbar unlösbaren Widerspruch zu erklären: Wie kann ein Schwarzes Loch alle Spuren der Materie und Energie, die es aufsaugt, zerstören - wie er bisher selbst dachte - wenn in der Quantenmechanik diese Teile in irgendeiner Form weiter existieren. Bislang versuchte Hawking das angebliche Verschwinden von Materie und Energie in den Schwarzen Löchern mit der Möglichkeit von Paralleluniversen zu erklären.

Keine Reisen in Paralleluniversen
„Es gibt kein Baby-Universum, wie ich einst dachte“, hieß es in dem kurz vor Hawkings Rede verteilten Manuskript. Alles bleibe in unserem Universum. Er bedauere sehr, daß er die Science-Fiction-Gemeinde enttäuschen müsse. Aber seinen Erkenntnissen zufolge gebe es keine Möglichkeit, durch Schwarze Löcher in andere Universen zu reisen.

Hawking erklärte, die Schwarzen Löcher sammelten über Äonen alle
Materie und Energie, um sie bei ihrem Zerfall in veränderter Form
wieder auszustoßen. „Wenn Sie in ein Schwarzes Loch springen, dann kommt ihre Massenenergie wieder zurück ins Universum, aber in veränderter Form, die zwar die Informationen über Sie enthält, wie Sie einst waren, aber in unerkennbaren Form.“


wenn ich mir den letzten Abschnitt so durchlese finde ich deinen Vergleich gar net so schlecht


----------



## Ol@f (13. August 2009)

Whole schrieb:


> Gott verweigert sich jeder Logik oder Naturwissenschaftlichem Fakt.


Du hast dir nur eine Ausrede zusammengebastelt, die die Probleme nur ins Transzendente verschieben. Lösen wirst du damit wenig können.

Edit: 



Whole schrieb:


> Ich mach das mal in kurz
> 
> Einer Theorie zufolge ist das Universum eine (verhältnismässig) unendlich kleine Blase im Multiversum.
> Das Multiversum besteht aus unendlich Universen, ist deshalb auch unendlich gross, so wie es unendlich alt ist. Und das scheint mir recht plausiebel.
> So viel mal dazu.



Aha, aber einer anderen Theorie zufolge...



Magaroth.Thrall schrieb:


> Wir sind alle teil eines alien MMORPGs Wolrd of Menschcraft
> Das unviersum und alles darin ist eine energie form (eine art proton) von etwas VIEEEL größerem



Ich behaupte strikt das Gegenteil, solang du mich davon angemessen überzeugen kannst (naja, beweisen wirst du sowas eh nicht können) und wenn du es kannst wirst du wohl auch begründen müssen, warum diese andere Theorie "totaler Quatsch" ist.


----------



## Whole (14. August 2009)

Ol@f schrieb:


> Aha, aber einer anderen Theorie zufolge...


Zeige mir eine Theorie, vor allem in diesem Thema, das unumstritten wahr ist. Es gibt keine, die 
100% wahr aussagt, wie das Universum aufgebaut ist, oder wie es sich jetzt genau verhält.
Die Theorie, die ich "vorgestellt" habe, ist eine von vielen, klar. Es ist eine, die mir plausibel erscheint.

Andere Theorien sagen, das Universum sei einmalig und unendlich, andere, es sei eben nicht unendlich...
Dann gibt es noch diese mit den 107 Dimensionen, später gekürzt auf 36, um es dem allgemeinen Wissenschaftler 
verständlich zu machen...

Keiner davon kann nachgesagt werden, sie ist sicher falsch, genau so wie es keine gibt, die ischer wahr ist...


----------



## Haxxler (15. August 2009)

Darum heißt es ja auch Theorie. Ich denke mal es werden auch immer nur Theorien bleiben, weil es uns einfach nicht möglich ist alles experimentell nachzuweisen bzw. es irgendwo im Universum zu beobachten. Aber wäre doch auch langweilig wenn wir alles wissen würden oder? ^^


----------



## Ol@f (15. August 2009)

Hmm, mein Post wurde leider nicht so verstanden wie er gedacht war, hätte es aber auch zugegebener Maßen etwas umformulieren sollen.


Whole schrieb:


> Es gibt keine [Theorie], die 100% wahr aussagt, wie das Universum aufgebaut ist, oder wie es sich jetzt genau verhält.



Man verwendet hier ja nicht umsonst den Begriff der Theorie. 

Was mich an deinem Post (gibt auch viele andere Beispiele von anderen Usern hier im Thread) nervt, dass größtenteils nur deskriptive Aussagen benutzt werden, um Theorie XY jemand anderem nahe zu bringen und weniger die kausalen.  Darauf kommt es jedoch letztendlich an. Deswegen auch dieses tolle Gegenbeispiel mit "World of Menschcraft" von Magaroth.Thrall.  

Insgesamt haben beide Theorien so wie sie hier vorgestellt wurden, um es auf den Punkt zu bringen, den gleichen Aussagewert, der gegen Null tendiert.

Wenn du und andere sowas schon machen, dann bitte den kausalen Gehalt in den Vordergrund stellen und gegebenenfalls wissenschaftliche Literatur (und wie schon gesagt keinen populärwissenschaftlichen Quatsch) benutzen, um dies zu untermauern. Solche Theorien haben nämlich einen gewissen Hintergrund, die nicht ohne weiteres entstehen, sondern eben auf bestimmte "Fakten" (den Begriff hier mit vorsicht genießen) beruhen.


----------



## 11Raiden (18. August 2009)

El schrieb:


> Ich habe mich schon oft gefragt wie groß das Universum ist..doch das ist sehr schwer bis unmöglich.
> Habt ihr schonmal versucht euch vorzustellen wo das Universum sein Ende hat oder ob es überhaubt ein Ende gibt...aber wenn es nun kein Ende gibt...Es ist einfach so Unvorstellbar groß ...
> Hiermal ein kleines Video was ein bisschen mein Thema unterstreicht
> 
> Man sind wiiir klein..


Ja das singt schon Bettle Midler in dem Lied "from a Distance".
Das die Welt von nah ziemlich kalt und voller Krieg aussieht, doch aus der Entfernung, wie ein Garten Eden mit als seinen Ozeanen und den grünen Wälden und den Gebirgen.

Wenn wir ein Menschenleben mit dem einer Ein-Tagesfliege in Verhältnis setzen und dabei Bedenken wie "groß" und "jung" wir im Vergleich zu dem Universum, Kosmos und allem sind, dann bleibt da ein Moment, wo wir uns fragen, warum wir vieles in unserem Leben für so wichtig nehmen.

Ich unterstelle mal, dass die meisten die sich Zugang zu einem Internetzugang verschaffen können und die es in deisem Forum verschlagen hat, sich sicher keine Gedanken um das Überleben durch Nahrung und andere existenzbedrohende Umstände machen brauchen.
Also nehme ich an, dass es uns kleiner Schnittmenge der Gesellschaft relativ gut geht im Vergleich zu einer Vielzahl von Menschen, die nicht die Möglichkeiten, wie wir haben.

Trotz allem haben wir sicherlich unsere Probleme, doch viele (auch ich ab und an) jammern gerne wegen unsere bemitleidenswerten Situation in der wir uns befinden, anstatt durch unser handeln den Zustand zu ändern, damit es uns besser geht.

Ich kenne den Zustand nur zu genau, man hat Angst vor etwas Neumen, weil es könnte ja schlechter als der Ist-Zustand sein. Es köntte aber auch besser sein!

Ich achte jeden Menschen, der diesen Mut hat und sein Leben selbst in die hand nimmt, die wenigsten sind dazu bereit.

Das als kleine Ausführung zu dem Lied und meine Anmerkungen dazu.

Zu dem Weltall habe ich folgende Theorie:
Die Begriffe schwarze Löcher (zieht Materie an) und weiße Zwerge (läßt neues Leben entstehen) sind den meisten Interessierten sicherlich bekannt.

Ich stelle hiermal eine gewagte These auf, die meines Erachtesn logisch nachvollziehbar ist:

Das schwarze Löcher Materie anziehen und die Energie umgewandelt aber erhalten bleibt (Albert Einstein E=mc zum Quadrat), gehe ich davon aus das die schwarzen Löcher die Materie anziehen und auf "der anderen Seite" weiße zwerge diese Energie wieder in eine neue Milchstraße umwandeln.

Es ist im Großen wie im Kleinen.
Deswegen das Beispiel zur Verständlichung:

In China wurde ein riesiger Stausee künstlich geschaffen und hunderttausende, bzw, Millionen Menschen wurden deswegen zwangsenteignet.

Das führte dazu das ein Ungleichgewicht in dem 4-Elementesystem(Erde, Luft, Wasser, Wind) entstanden ist und nach kurzer Zeit in Amerika, auf der gegenüberliegende Seite von dem Stausee der bis heute größte bekannte Waldbrand ausgebrochen ist.

Auf der einen Seite war zuviel Wasser und wurde mit viel Feuer ausgegleichen.
Ihr könnt die Fakten gern versuchen zu belegen oder wiederlegen.

Ich bin kein Wissenschaftler und Faktensammler.
Ich bin ein Informationsgeber, die man gerne prüfen und für wahr oder unwahr befinden kann.

Doch merke:
Ich erübrige zeit und Energie um dies zu schreiben, also warum sollte ich lügen oder die Unwahrheit erzählen?
Das macht meiner Meinung keine Sinn, aber jeder nach seinem Glauben (und wenn möglich das herz als letzte instanz um Urteile zu prüfen)

Ich stehe in Lohn und Bort, bin vergeben und habe 2 leibeigene ..ehm kinder (scherz).
Schon aus diesem Gründen fühle ich mich verpflichtet sachlich und rational mit Logik und Verstand mein Wissen mir anzueignen.

Gehabt Euch wohl und habt angenehme Tage und Nächte
/verbeugt sich huldvoll


----------



## Davatar (18. August 2009)

11Raiden schrieb:


> Es ist im Großen wie im Kleinen.
> Deswegen das Beispiel zur Verständlichung:
> 
> In China wurde ein riesiger Stausee künstlich geschaffen und hunderttausende, bzw, Millionen Menschen wurden deswegen zwangsenteignet.
> ...


Du siehst also einen *direkten* Zusammenhang mit dem Bau eines Stausees in China mit einem Waldbrand in Amerika? Womit begründest Du das? Ying und Yang? Da ich mir nicht wirklich sicher bin wie ich das auffassen soll: ist das nun eine wissenschaftliche Auffassung von einem Geschehnis oder ist das eine spirituelle Erklärung? Denn es ist schwer darauf einzugehn wenn ich nicht genau weiss wie Du das gemeint hast.


----------



## 11Raiden (18. August 2009)

Davatar schrieb:


> Du siehst also einen *direkten* Zusammenhang mit dem Bau eines Stausees in China mit einem Waldbrand in Amerika? Womit begründest Du das? Ying und Yang? Da ich mir nicht wirklich sicher bin wie ich das auffassen soll: ist das nun eine wissenschaftliche Auffassung von einem Geschehnis oder ist das eine spirituelle Erklärung? Denn es ist schwer darauf einzugehn wenn ich nicht genau weiss wie Du das gemeint hast.


Sagen wir, so ich war auf einem Kongreß und mehrere hundert Leute lauschten einen Vortag eines Naturwissenschaftlers.
Als der seinen Vortrag beendet hatte, wollte er gern noch Fragen gestellt bekommen von der großen Runde.
Naja, ich war damals so keck und habe in meine These anhand des Beispiels erläutert.
Der Mann hat über 20 Jahre in seinem Bereich der naturwissenschaftlichen Studien auf dem Buckel gehabt zu dem damaligem Zeitpunkt.

Ob ihr es glaubt oder nicht (ich habe als Zeitzeuge den Veranstalter, der ein guter Bekannter ist) er hat mich bestätigt in meinen Ausführungen.
Es kann sein, das es davon sogar eine vertonte Version gibt, da müßte ich mich aber erst informieren. ^^

Edit:
ICh habe schon mit archetypischen Bilderdenken gearbeitet, bevor ich den Begriff kannte. Ying und Yang ist ein Teil dessen, das heißt dann für mich in Neudeutsch Dualsimus, es gibt aber auch noch das Mutter-Vater-Kind-Werkezeug und die 4 Elemente (Feuer, Erde, Luft , Wasser), es gibt Numerologie und auch noch Syteme mit Oktaedern und Dodekaedern und vieles mehr...
Grade die östliche Hemisphäre hat in dieser hinsicht viel zu beiten (was bei den meisten überwiegend Verstandesmenschen aus der westlichen Hemisphäre nicht unbedingt auf vollen Zuspruch stößt) ^^


----------



## Ol@f (18. August 2009)

Whole schrieb:


> Einer Theorie zufolge ist das Universum eine (verhältnismässig) unendlich kleine Blase im Multiversum.
> Das Multiversum besteht aus unendlich Universen, ist deshalb auch unendlich gross, so wie es unendlich alt ist. Und das scheint mir recht plausiebel.
> So viel mal dazu.



Vielleicht auch mal eine ganz nette Frage. Wie definierst du das "Universum" (anschließend evtl. Multiversum)?


----------



## Davatar (18. August 2009)

Gut also, um nicht auf dem Fleck stehn zu bleiben habe ich mich mal über diesen Wikieintrag zur Vier-Elemente-Lehre informiert. Ich gebe also offen und ehrlich zu, dass mein Wissen darüber recht begrenzt ist, da ich von dieser Theorie heute das erste Mal gelesen habe. Ich versuche dennoch einigermassen sachlich darauf einzugehn.
Laut dem Wikieintrag sehe ich überhaupt keinen Zusammenhang von der Vier-Elemente-Lehre hin zum angesprochenen Thema. Daher gehe ich davon aus, dass Du fälschlicherweise die Vier-Elemente-Lehre mit der Fünf-Elemente-Lehre verwechselt hast. Laut diesem Wikieintrag hier entspricht nämlich die Fünf-Elemente-Theorie einer daoistischen Theorie zur Naturbeschreibung und ist recht philosophisch aufgebaut.

Wenn ich das richtig verstehe existieren fünf Elemente: Holz/Baum, Feuer, Erde, Metall/Gold und Wasser. Auf die Aktion eines Elementes erfolgt eine Reaktion eines anderen Elementes und somit schlussendlich eine Kettenreaktion über alle anderen Elemente. Daher könnte man gemäss dieser Theorie davon ausgehen, dass wenn eine gravierende Veränderung des Wasserflusses stattfindet, dies ebenfalls eine Reaktion auf auf die anderen Elemente hat und somit zB ein gewaltiger Waldbrand entstehen könnte. Das Problem sehe ich hierbei in der Begrenzung der Erde. Diese fünf Elemente existieren alle hier auf der Erde, aber haben demnach auch nur einen Einfluss auf die Erde selbst. Die Theorie grenzt soweit ich das erkennen kann, den Weltraum komplett aus. Gut, die Theorie ist schon wesentlich älter als ich es bin und früher hatte man halt noch keine grossen Kenntnisse über den Weltraum. Aber da der Grundsatz der Theorie quasi der wenn -> dann - Logik folgt empfinde ich es eher als unwahrscheinlich, dass man sie tatsächlich auf unseren Planeten anwenden kann.
Der Theorie zu Folge kann es durchaus stimmen, ja, nach dem Bau des Dammes gabs als Reaktion das Buschfeuer. Aber die Frage, die ich mir dabei stelle ist: kann ich einer Theorie vertrauen, die sich ausschliesslich auf die Erde begrenzt? Und nach meinem heutigen Wissensstand muss ich leider sagen: nein, kann ich nicht. Insofern erscheint mir eine Veränderung des Lebensraumes auf der Südhalbkugel, die durchaus gewisse regionale Einflüsse und vermutlich dadurch auch gewisse globale Einflüsse hat nicht als Ursache einer Veränderung des Lebensraumes auf der Nordhalbkugel zu dienen. Es macht die Sache schlicht und einfach zu banal. Es klingt für mich als Entschuldigung oder Rechtfertigungsgrund. Es sieht ein Bisschen danach aus, dass man zwangsläufig einen Übeltäter braucht um etwas Schlimmes rechtfertigen zu können. Dabei könnte es schlicht und einfach sein, dass es keinen Übeltäter gibt, bzw dass nicht zwangsläufig in jedem Fall der Mensch der Übeltäter ist, sondern zwischendurch einfach auch mal die Natur selbst.


----------



## 11Raiden (18. August 2009)

Davatar schrieb:


> ...


Also mit hat damals die Antwort von dem Naturwissenschaftler gelangt.
Ich bin kein Wissenschaftler und auch kein Faktensammler und -zusammentrager.

Es geht um ein zuviel oder zuwenig und das in einem Maß, das ein kleiner Staudamm z von Bibern ein Buschfeuer auslöst?
Sicher nicht, das ist noch im Maße und harmonisiert.
Doch wenn es sich in einer anderen Größenordnung bewegt, dann ist es (meiner Meinung nach) zwangsläufig Auswirkungen und Konsequenzen gibt.

Ein Beispeil eine Nachbarin hat Schmerzen im Bein vor allem beim Treppen laufen, sie nimmt ein pflanzliches Produkt, welhes sogar Schwanger nehmen dürfen und ein sehr hohes Wirkpotential hat über mehrere Tage und sagt nach eigener Aussage sie sei beschwerdefrei.

Sie sagt, es war das pflanzliche Produkt, ihr Freund das ist "Zufall".
Wobei was ist "Zufall" und was bedeutet "Zufall"?

Ist es nicht eher so, das das was man aussendet auf einem zurückfällt?
Die Frau ist sehr naturverbunden und achtet jedes Lebewesen (sie hat zB Erdhummeln im Garten und würde diese nie töten lassen)

Das ist der größte Stausee in China und das größte bekannte Feuer in Amerika, die Daten sollten einen gut navigieren. Es war in unmittelbaren zeitlichen Zusammenhang (1 Tag bis maximal 1 Woche).

Meine bescheiden Meinung und ein winziger Auzug aus meiner Gesinnung und meinen Glauben.

So an denn
gehabt Euch wohl und habt angenehme Tage und Nächte
/verbeugt sich huldvoll


----------



## Scrätcher (19. August 2009)

hm.. also ich will diesen Link unbedingt im Forum verlinken weil er interessante Wissenschaftliche/Philosophische Ansatzpunkte hat!

Aber wohin? Ich könnt ihn jetzt tatsächlich überall reintun, je nach Aussage die ich dranhänge. Aber ich habe mich entschieden ihn erstmal hier zu posten. Weil es unter anderem auch auf die "Beziehung Sonne - Erde" geht, um Quantenphysik und Schwingungen.

Also die Ansätze dieser These find ich hervorragend gerade weil wir wissen wie der Mond das Wasser beeinflußt. Also warum sollte die Sonne uns nicht auch beeinflussen?

Genug gerede von mir...... hier der Link: http://www3.hoerzu.de/heft/interview_broers/#page1

und jetzt bin ich mal auf Antworten gespannt!


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (19. August 2009)

Scrätcher schrieb:


> Genug gerede von mir...... hier der Link: http://www3.hoerzu.de/heft/interview_broers/#page1
> 
> und jetzt bin ich mal auf Antworten gespannt!


Dazu fällt mir ein Zitat ein:

"Oh, my, god. Becky, look at her butt."

Die Sonne beinflusst uns? Natürlich! Immerhin ist es nachts dunkel und tagsüber nicht. 
Ich würde auch dem Magnetfeld einen gewissen Einfluss auf Schlafstörungen, Depressionen oder andern Gemütszuständen eingestehen. Aber warum wird mal wieder ein ganzes Fussballfeld übers Ziel hinausgeschossen? Warum kann man zB den Holocaust plötzlich auf Dr Magneto schieben? Warum müssen wir in drei Jahren in weißen Gewändern über blühende Wiesen schweben, während wir uns beim Löffel verbiegen fragen welche tiefsinnigen Themen wir beim nächsten Kaffeekränzchen mit Gott ansprechen werden? Warum können diese sogenannten Experten nicht auf dem Boden bleiben?

Was bin ich froh wenn es endlich 2013 ist und dieser ganze Maya-Kalender Zirkus aufhört.


----------



## Scrätcher (19. August 2009)

Thorrak schrieb:


> Dazu fällt mir ein Zitat ein:
> 
> "Oh, my, god. Becky, look at her butt."
> 
> ...



Genau! Und warum soll ein Rechner mit ner höheren Taktung auch mehr Rechenpower haben!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ja ich bin auch froh wenn wir endlich 2013 haben und der ganze Zirkus aufhört!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Zumal ich darüber diskutieren will, andere Meinungen hören und wie sie es sehen. Zugegeben deine Ablehnung ist auch ne Meinung aber irgendwie fehlen mir da Argumente. Es liest sich wie wenn du es "einfach" nur ablehnst.


----------



## Selor Kiith (19. August 2009)

Abgesehen davon, das ich der Beweis bin das Sonne garnichts macht (Ich bin im Winter besser drauf, wenn es kaum sonne und kaum Wärme gibt, sondern schöne Dunkelheit und Kälte) ist mir das zuviel Esoterik und zu wenig Wissenschaft...

Über sowas kann man meiner Meinung nach keine gesicherten Daten erlangen, da es auch ausreicht, wenn ein Probant irgendeine Ahnung hat worum es geht um es sich so sehr einzubilden, das es alles zu sehr verfälscht... gerade bei sowas Extrem-Esoterischen wie Magnetfelder, Sonne, Sterne und so'n Quark kommt man leider Gottes genug an Spinner ran, die natürlich der festen Überzeugung sind... 
Generell sind die meisten Dinge diesbezüglich psychosomatisch... sprich, man bildet sich solange etwas ein, bis es auch so passiert (schlechter Schlafen bei Vollmond, Unwohlsein bei bestimmten Sternkonstellationen)...


----------



## Davatar (19. August 2009)

Thorrak schrieb:


> Was bin ich froh wenn es endlich 2013 ist und dieser ganze Maya-Kalender Zirkus aufhört.


Mit dem Maya-Kalender halt ichs wie mit dem Millennium: Die Nacht durchfeiern und sich danach mit anderen, wichtigeren Themen beschäftigen.


----------



## 11Raiden (19. August 2009)

Davatar schrieb:


> Mit dem Maya-Kalender halt ichs wie mit dem Millennium: Die Nacht durchfeiern und sich danach mit anderen, wichtigeren Themen beschäftigen.


Hört sich gut an. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dem Millenium ist auch große Bedeutung zugemessen wurden und wie man sah, sah man nix. ^^

Nicht das der Maya-Kalender nicht stimmen kann, aber selbst die Maya´s die Heute leben können sicher seine Bedeutung nicht ganz entschlüsseln. Der Blick in die Zukunft ist sicherlich möglich, aber nicht für die Allgemeinheit. es sind wenige die sich damit beschäftigen und von denen wenigen bleibt (wenn überhaupt) eine handvoll Menschen übrig, die die Technik beherscht und mit dem Informatinen etwas anfangen kann. Doch was bringt einem das, wenn man sie kennt?
Sollte man sich nicht lieber auf die Gegenwart konzentrieren, anstatt sich Gedanken über das Morgen zu machen? Wenn ich mir vorstelle, ich könnte in die Zukunft sehen, so wird mir ganz schwummerig und ich fühle mich der Aufgabe und damit gebundenen Verantwortung ganz sicher nicht gewachsen.

Ich sehe also Zukunftsdeutung mehr als Fluch als Segen an, weil es halt beschränkt ist auf die Interpretation eines einzelnen Wesens und das kann es nicht sein und kann wie oben auch von anderen gesagt die Umstände auch anziehen, das man das sieht was man sehen will oder soll (weil man es gesagt bekommt). Jeder Mensch sollte sich mit der Gegenwart auseinandersetzen damit haben die meisten schon genug zu tun. ^^

Die Motivation etwas zu ändern wird wohl sowie erst über Leid ablaufen, zumindest bei den meisten Menschen, da bringt ein Blick an die Zukunft nix, das werden als schlechten Traum abtun und weitermachen wie bisher.

Der Mensch und die Menschheit im Allgemeinen ist ein Gewohnheitstier und es bedarf mehr als ein paar Träume oder Zukunftsbilder um ihn aus seiner Lethargie zu reißen.


----------



## Scrätcher (19. August 2009)

Eigentlich sollte es hier nicht um den Mayakalender gehen! Dafür ist es schlichtweg der falsche Thread! Tut mir leid wenn jeder darauf zusteuert.

Es ging einzig und allein um die Aussage ob das Gehirn Schwingungsanfällig ist und das auch gegenüber der Sonne sein könnte.

Im Gehirn wurde "Energie" gemessen und ich würde sogar behaupten das diese als Strom gemessen wurde. Was wäre wenn eine höhere Schwingung auch ein schnelleres oder besseres verarbeiten von Informationen zulassen würde? Bei einem Pc läuft das ja ähnlich. 

Natürlich gibt es Menschen die den Winter mehr mögen. Aber lieber Selor! Das grad von dir! XD Wo doch allgemein erwiesen ist, dass die Sonne (gerade durch ihre Helligkeit & Wärme) für alles Leben auf dem Planeten wichtig ist! *g* Also geb ich dir dein Argument zurück! "ist mir das zuviel Esoterik und zu wenig Wissenschaft...!"  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Und frage mich ob da schon jemand ernsthaft darüber nachgedacht hat.


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (19. August 2009)

Scrätcher schrieb:


> Eigentlich sollte es hier nicht um den Mayakalender gehen! Dafür ist es schlichtweg der falsche Thread! Tut mir leid wenn jeder darauf zusteuert.
> 
> Es ging einzig und allein um die Aussage ob das Gehirn Schwingungsanfällig ist und das auch gegenüber der Sonne sein könnte.



Leider hast du dir dafür einen gänzlichen unpassenden Link ausgesucht.

Aber jetzt wo ich weiß um was es dir geht versuche mich mal daran, rein aus Laiensicht.

Zuerst mal die Frage, wie das ganze zwischen Sonne und Erde funktioniert. Mir würde jetzt die Möglichkeit einfallen, dass das Magnetfeld der Erde durch hohe Sonnenaktivität bzw. starkem Sonnenwind etwas weiter als sonst zusammengedrückt wird.  Die dadurch erzeugte Schwankung im Feld dürfte aber auf einen einzelnen Menschen umgerechnet vernachlässigbar sein. Und wirklich schwingen tut da nichts.
Und ob das Magnetfeld Auswirkungen auf die "Rechenleistung" des Gehirns hat, bezweifel ich mal stark. Wie erwähnt würde ich eine Beinflußung irgendeiner Art nicht grundsätzlich ausschließen, aber wir werden definitiv nicht plötzlich alle schlauer und weiser. Sonst müssten täglich Superhirne aus Kernspintomografen kommen.


----------



## 11Raiden (19. August 2009)

Thorrak schrieb:


> Zuerst mal die Frage, wie das ganze zwischen Sonne und Erde funktioniert. Mir würde jetzt die Möglichkeit einfallen, dass das Magnetfeld der Erde durch hohe Sonnenaktivität bzw. starkem Sonnenwind etwas weiter als sonst zusammengedrückt wird.  Die dadurch erzeugte Schwankung im Feld dürfte aber auf einen einzelnen Menschen umgerechnet vernachlässigbar sein. Und wirklich schwingen tut da nichts.
> Und ob das Magnetfeld Auswirkungen auf die "Rechenleistung" des Gehirns hat, bezweifel ich mal stark. Wie erwähnt würde ich eine Beinflußung irgendeiner Art nicht grundsätzlich ausschließen, aber wir werden definitiv nicht plötzlich alle schlauer und weiser. Sonst müssten täglich Superhirne aus Kernspintomografen kommen.


Hm, ist aber bewiesen. ^^

Schau Dir mal das Verhalten der Zugvögel und der Wale an.
Alle Tiere werden durch den Magnetismus instinktiv gesteuert. 
Das ist wie eine innere Landkarte.

Das Magnetfeld wird sich aller Voraussicht nach verändern.
Es ist nur ein Frage der Zeit.

Dann bin ich mal gespannt ob das für alle Lebewesen reibungslos abläuft.
Es kann sein das dieses Datum mit dem Mayakalender übereinstimmt.
Kann aber auch sein das die sich verrechnet haben.
Oder der Mayakalender halt nur ein uralter Kalender war, bis zuwelchem Zeitpunkt die Mayas rechnen konnt und wollten.

Wir waren nicht dabei und hätten sicher gern einen Zeitzeugen, der uns alles erklärt, da aber sicher keiner von uns in dei Zukunft und auch nicht so weit in die Vergangenheit sehen kann, bleiben uns nur Vermutungen.


----------



## Selor Kiith (19. August 2009)

11Raiden schrieb:


> Hm, ist aber bewiesen. ^^
> 
> Schau Dir mal das Verhalten der Zugvögel und der Wale an.
> Alle Tiere werden durch den Magnetismus instinktiv gesteuert.
> ...



Das sich das Erdmagnetfeld verändert ist nichts großartiges und keine Katastrophe... das passiert in einem mehr oder weniger koherenten abstand, das sich das Magnetfeld einmal umdreht...

Die Tiere benutzen das Magnetfeld der Erde zur Navigation... das hat aber nichts mit plötzlichen Superhirnen zu tun... oder hast du je einen Vogel gesehen der Intelligenter und Weiser ist als ein Mensch?

Und WENN die Sonne uns ein paar mehr Strahlen schickt, werden wir mit Sicherheit nicht plötzlich einen Geistesprung machen, zuviel Strahlung und zuviel Magnetische Auswirkung und wir gehen kaputt... ebenso ist die Sonnenaktivität ebenfalls in Zyklen organisiert... genauso wie Sonnenflecken oder andere Schreckgespenste die plötzlich herumgeistern und den großen Untergang bringen sollen... die Erde und das Ökosystem haben diese Zyklen seit 4,5 Milliarden Jahren durchlaufen, das wird sich nicht plötzlich ändern...


----------



## 11Raiden (19. August 2009)

Scrätcher schrieb:


> hm.. also ich will diesen Link unbedingt im Forum verlinken weil er interessante Wissenschaftliche/Philosophische Ansatzpunkte hat!
> Aber wohin? Ich könnt ihn jetzt tatsächlich überall reintun, je nach Aussage die ich dranhänge. Aber ich habe mich entschieden ihn erstmal hier zu posten. Weil es unter anderem auch auf die "Beziehung Sonne - Erde" geht, um Quantenphysik und Schwingungen.
> Also die Ansätze dieser These find ich hervorragend gerade weil wir wissen wie der Mond das Wasser beeinflußt. Also warum sollte die Sonne uns nicht auch beeinflussen?
> Genug gerede von mir...... hier der Link: http://www3.hoerzu.de/heft/interview_broers/#page1Was passiert da in unseren Köpfen?
> ...


Ich sag nur ein Wort. DANKE


----------



## 11Raiden (19. August 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Das sich das Erdmagnetfeld verändert ist nichts großartiges und keine Katastrophe... das passiert in einem mehr oder weniger koherenten abstand, das sich das Magnetfeld einmal umdreht...
> Die Tiere benutzen das Magnetfeld der Erde zur Navigation... das hat aber nichts mit plötzlichen Superhirnen zu tun... oder hast du je einen Vogel gesehen der Intelligenter und Weiser ist als ein Mensch?
> Und WENN die Sonne uns ein paar mehr Strahlen schickt, werden wir mit Sicherheit nicht plötzlich einen Geistesprung machen, zuviel Strahlung und zuviel Magnetische Auswirkung und wir gehen kaputt... ebenso ist die Sonnenaktivität ebenfalls in Zyklen organisiert... genauso wie Sonnenflecken oder andere Schreckgespenste die plötzlich herumgeistern und den großen Untergang bringen sollen... die Erde und das Ökosystem haben diese Zyklen seit 4,5 Milliarden Jahren durchlaufen, das wird sich nicht plötzlich ändern...


Ich hab nix von Katastrophe und Superhirnen gesagt.


----------



## snif07 (21. August 2009)

El schrieb:


> Ich habe mich schon oft gefragt wie groß das Universum ist..doch das ist sehr schwer bis unmöglich.
> Habt ihr schonmal versucht euch vorzustellen wo das Universum sein Ende hat oder ob es überhaubt ein Ende gibt...aber wenn es nun kein Ende gibt...Es ist einfach so Unvorstellbar groß *kurz zusammenbrech*^^



Eine Frage die nicht beantwortet werden kann...

Es gibt Leute die sagen "Es ist unendlich" (wovon ich einer bin)
und es gibt Leute die sagen "Nein, es hat ein Ende"

Beweisen kann es keiner.

Es gibt nur Theorien...

Wie ich finde ist es auch ein Thema mit dem sich der Mensch nicht beschäftigen sollte, da sein Verstand nicht so weit reicht!

Wielange es das Universum schon gibt, wie es enstand und wie weit es geht werden wir nie herausfinden.

Keiner war bei der Entstehung dabei...

Von daher bleibt alles Theorie 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Loina (21. August 2009)

jaja das sind die fragen der menscheit
glaube auch das wir das nie,herrausfinden werden.

aber wenn da irgendwo was wäre andere welt etc,und wir das wüssten.Was wohl passieren würde.
Denke die Welt würde sich komplett verändern.


----------



## TheGui (21. August 2009)

"Die Milchstraße liegt eh in einem Void"

Würde diese Theorie 2er Astrophysiker stimmen... würde das einen Paradigmenwechsel bedeuten wie seit Einstein neme!

Ich würds mir wünschen ^^ den in dem Fall gäbe es weder Dunkle Energie noch das "sich immer schneller" ausdehnen des Universums!

PS: wenn es uns irgendwann nichtmer gibt... und selbst unser ganzes Universum nicht!

dan gibts es auch keinen der deshalb trauern würde...

Gibts es das Universum irgendwann nichtmer... *so what?*


----------



## Night falls (21. August 2009)

> Es gibt Leute die sagen "Es ist unendlich" (wovon ich einer bin)
> und es gibt Leute die sagen "Nein, es hat ein Ende"


Alles hat ein Ende, nur die Wurst hat 2.


----------



## Kono (shat) (22. August 2009)

die frage ist doch eher, wenn das universum sich ausdehnt, wie immer behauptet wird, wo dehnt es sich dann hinein?


----------



## Stancer (22. August 2009)

Das übersteigt bisher noch unseren Verstand. Das Universum dehnt sich ins "Nichts" aus. d.h. dort ist nichts und erst das Universum sorgt dafür das dort etwas ist. Wenn ein Mensch an "Nichts" denkt, stellt man sich ja meistens einen leeren Raum vor. Aber diese Sichtweise ist falsch, denn dort gibt es immer noch das ein oder andere Atom, es gibt einen 3 Dimensionalen Raum und es gibt Zeit !!! Im Nichts gibt es alle diese Dinge nicht. Nichts kann man sich nicht vorstellen, da es nicht existiert.

Gibt ja auch die Theorie das wir uns im 3 Dimensionalen Raum befinden aber das Universum im Ganzen ein 4 Dimensinales Objekt ist. Man könnte sich das Universum dann als eine umgestülpte Kugel vorstellen. Innerhalb der Kugel kann ich mich in alle Richtungen bewegen, aber stoße ich irgendwo durch den Rand komme ich automatisch wieder an der anderen Seite durch den Rand ins innere !!! Man würde dies überhaupt nicht merken, so als wenn man sich auf der Erde immer in eine Richtung bewegen würde. Fährt man auf einer Kugel immer geradeaus könnte man dies unendlich lang tun. d.h. würde das Universum solch ein 4D Objekt sein, so könnte man sich unendlich lang in eine Richtung bewegen irgendwann würde man dann wieder an der gleichen Stelle ankommen.


----------



## Toxica87 (23. August 2009)

Hallo ich möchte gerne mal mit spekulieren obwohl ich eigentlich nicht wirklich viel davon halte! Das wollte ich nur vorab gesagt haben =).... Hier habe ich mal meine Gedankengänge zum Thema ausgeführt =)

Also ich pesönlich denke, dass wir uns lieber 3 mal überlegen sollten, ob wir das alles WIRKLICH wissen möchten!
Vielleicht werden wir eines Tages einmal etwas erfahren, was wir uns lieber nicht gewünscht hätten!


Ich gehe davon aus, dass das Universum Intelligent ist, beziehungsweise ein Bewusstsein hat. Wie man sich dieses "Bewusstsein" vorstellen mag, ist eigentlich vom Prinzip her Schnuppe. Man kann diese Intelligenz dann auch mit irgendeinen individuellen Gott in Vergleich setzen. Das Universum muss sich wohl wahrscheinlich mal "selbst" organisiert haben, bzw. sich selbst zum eigenen Leben "erweckt" haben. Zu irgendeiner Zeit, irgendwo im Weltraum, muss meiner Ansicht nach ein Impuls stattgefunden haben. Und ich denke dieser "Impuls" müsste irgendwie gefunden werden, um diese eine Theorie von unzähligen anderen (an der  ich jedenfalls glaube),  auch wirklich beweisen zu können. Ich denke auch diese "Organisation" muss nicht unbedingt von "jemanden" bzw. irgendetwas wirklich zielstrebig organisiert oder angeregt worden sein. Es kann sich doch gegensetzlich der Regeln der Mathematik/Naturwissenschaften/Physik entwickelt haben! Engegengesetzt unserer Vorstellungskraft halt! Könnte man auch vergleichen mit jemanden der mal ertrunken ist, und ohne jeglichen Gründe ganz plötzlich wieder ins Leben zurück fand! =) Solche Sachen gab es schon schon häufig!


Vergleicht man mal das Universum mit uns Menschen und stelle sich vor, dass das Universum ein eigenes Bewusstsein wie wir auch hat: 

1. Wir handeln nach unseren Gedanken/Gefühlen, wieso könnte dass das Universum nicht auch so gemacht haben? Dass wir einfach erschaffen wurden, damit sich das Universum verwirklichen kann. 
2. Wir schaffen ja auch Dinge um uns verwirklichen zu können 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der Mensch kennt sich NOCH NICHT einmal selber und wagt  Gedankensprünge, wie z.B. das "Riesengroße" und scheinbar "nie endend" wollende Universum "Sinnreich" zu erfassen! Ich finde das ist doch pure Ironie <.<
Meiner Meinung nach sollten Menschen lernen erst kleine Brötchen zu backen. Aber das ist eine andere Sache !
Ich habe auch im Gefühl dass wenn wir das Rätsel gelöst haben die eigentliche Antwort auch gar nicht so schwer ausfällt, wie wir Jahrtausende angenommen haben! 


Da man leider nur bis zu einem gewissen Zeitpunkt in das Universum zurückblicken kann, werden wir heute sicherlich nicht erfahren, was diesen Impuls (mit Impuls mein ich ALLES Vorstellbare in euren Gedanken =) )  genau ausgelöst hat. Aber ich denke irgendwann werden wir es 100%ig genau wissen. Nämlich dann wenn wir noch weiter mit unserer Technik gekommen sind. Und das wird definitiv irgendwann mal sein. Vielleicht nicht heute und nicht morgen aber so schnell wie sich unsere Forschung entwickelt könnte man davon ausgehen, dass sich diese Frage zumindest in den nächsten 100 Jahren geklärt haben müsste!


Es gibt auch eine spannende Theorie über die "Materialisierung von Gegenständen" u. a. auch von Menschen (Dinge sollen ganz plötzlich aus dem Nicht´s auftauchen und man kann diesen Vorgang nicht mit bloßem Auge wahrnehmen).

Meiner Ansicht nach müsste es nach dieser Theorie irgendwo eine Verbindung zwischen unserer Dimension so wie wir sie kennen - mit einer höheren Dimension geben. Aber nun kann man sich weiter darüber den Kopf zerbrechen wie diese Dimension ausschaut und beschaffen ist! Ein totaler Teufelskreislauf! Vielleicht wirken in unserem Weltraum bzw. in unserer für uns sichtbaren Dimension Kräfte, die man einfach nicht mit unseren gegebenen Mitteln berechnen/erfassen oder sich überhaupt auch nur Vorstellen kann. Bzw. vielleicht existiert ja ein iesiges Chaos wo nochnichtmal das Bewusstsein unseres Universum´s selbst den Durchblick durch "sich selbst" haben kann. Vor allen Dingen wissen wir nicht wieviele Dimensionen es tatsächlich gibt und wie diese aussehen (und ob es überhaupt welche gibt und das nicht alles nur subjektiv betrachtet ist). Hier wurde ja schon einiges über die Topologie geschrieben da möchte ich jetzt aber nicht näher drauf eingehen =)...



Zitat:

"Man könnte sich das Universum dann als eine umgestülpte Kugel vorstellen. "

Es gibt unzählige Menschen die sich das Universum so  und so und blablabla vorstellen!

Die Menschliche Vorstellungskraft ist noch viel viel größer als unser Universum!  Denkbar wäre auch ein Kreis in einer Kugel in einen Rechteck und Zeit die einfach rückwerts/vorwärts und dann wieder rückwerts läuft ... 

Man hat nicht´s davon sich gedanklich so tief darauf ein zu lassen. Denn wenn man das tun würde kann man sich wirklich alles Vorstellen! Meiner Meinung nach geht die Wissenschaft auf unserer Erde bald flöten... Es ist überhaupt nicht wichtig was sich Menschen vorstellen! Wichtig sind die reinen Tatsachen! Sonst könnte man ja jeden Irren glauben schenken! Denn in gewisser Weise kann ja jeder mit seinen Theorien Recht haben. Aber auch nur deshalb, weil es noch keine genaue Anwort gibt! -.-

Tagtäglich werden neue Theorien erschaffen. Und jeder möchte unbedingt Recht haben! Das ist soetwas von zum kotzen <.<



Ich habe mir einiges hier jetzt durchgelesen und muss sagen dass einige Beiträge wirklich durchdacht sind aber man einige andere auch wirklich in die Tonne treten kann! 


Letztendlich läuft es darauf hinaus dass alles nur Theorien sind, und es JETZT noch keiner beweisen kann! 
Das muss man einfach aktzeptieren so wie es ist! Man kann sich jetzt Jahrzehnte darüber den Kopf zerbrechen aber was soll das bringen? Das was dann dabei rauskommen würde ist nur Frust, Traurigkeit und Einsamkeit! 
Das Leben muss man nehmen wie es ist und vor allen Dingen das POSITIVSTE was geht raus mcahen (weil man kann es ja eh nicht ändern und man hat nur eines). 
Das ist nunmal so....

ABSOLUT JEDRER Mensch ist meiner MEINUNG nach ein Teil, eines ganz komplexen Systems! Das ist mal die erste Tatsache und das sollte man sich zuerst verinnerlichen! Wenn man es so sieht, sind wir alle aus der selben "Urpampe" erschaffen worden (Biologie) ! Das ist eine weitere Tatsache! Und die wird irgendwo her gekommen sein (vierte Tatsache)! Und genau dort wo sie hergekommen ist, wird sie irgendwann wieder zurück gehen also in den selben "Anfangszustand" nämlich dann, wenn wir sterben (der Tod hat Ähnlichkeiten mit dem geboren werden. 5. Tatsache)! Wer weiß -  vielleicht hängen wir alle irgendwie miteinander zusammen und können "ewig" sein wie das Universum. 

Das wäre ein schöner Gedanke ist aber auch nur eine von unzähligen Theorien  =)

Ich glaube daran 

Echt spannend das Thema

LG


----------



## Havamal (23. August 2009)

Was das Universum und andere existenzielle Fragen angeht bin ich ein Verfechter Intellektueller Ehrlichkeit! Dank der Wissenschaft hat die Menschheit  nun eine Methode die wirklich dazu in der Lage ist solche Fragen zu beantworten! Man kann zwar nie wissen ob es letztendlich unbeantwortbare Fragen gibt, oder ob diese Antworten wirklich erst am Ende eines langen Prozesses stehen!

Die Menschheitsgeschichte ist durchzogen von religiösen Versuchen diese Fragen zu beantworten, aber diverse Religionen werden nie in der Lage sein diese wirklich zu beantworten, alles was diese Gedanken Gebilde und Konversations Modelle in der Lage sind zu tun, ist es einen Intellektuellen Türstopper für unseren Geist zur Verfügung zu stellen, und gleichzeitig ein Umfeld zu schaffen in der es akzeptabel ist, sich damit zufrieden zu geben!

Fakt ist die Wissenschaft hat im Moment keine Möglichkeit irgendeine substantielle Aussage zu machen für den Zeitraum der Entstehungsgeschichte kleiner als die sogenannte Planck Zeit! Mann kann spekulieren, aber kein Wissenschaftler der sein Salz wert ist wird definitive Aussagen machen! Im Gegensatz zu Religion welche einfach annimmt das unserer Realität ein Kreation eines unkreirten Wesens sei! Wie sie auf die Idee gekommen sind, liegt in der Anfangszeit der Menschheit versteckt, wo der Mensch sich wohl nicht vorstellen konnte das die Dinge nicht ohne den Einfluss eines höheren Wesen entstehen konnten! Dank der Wissenschaft, haben wir exzellente Theorien für die Vielfalt des Lebens auf unseren Planten und was nach der Planck Zeit in unserem Universum abging ,etc, genug Daten um zu zeigen,dass

" Wer hat unser Universum erschaffen"

nicht die einzige Frage diesbezüglich ist, und Gott nur eine unter vielen möglichen Antworten ist, und davon nicht mal die Beste!

Es ist in der heutigen Zeit keine Schande mehr zu sagen ich weis es nicht, da wir eine Methode haben die wirkliches Wissen über die Welt liefert, für den Grossteil der Menschheitsgeschichte hatten die Menschen nur Aberglauben und Religion und Philosophie, und Wissen über die Welt war ein Beliebtheitswettbewerb der Meinungen und die Meinung die am beliebtesten war, wurde zur Wahrheit!

Das sollte für die meisten Menschen heutzutage nicht mehr der Fall sein, leider sind Aberglauben und Religiosität immer noch ein grosser Bestandteil unserer Kultur und der Standard an Beweisen, den wir sonst für alle anderen Bereiche unseres Lebens fordern, ein Standard der uns andere Entstehung Mythen anderer Religionen als falsch bewerten lässt, wird leider nicht auf die eigene Religion und den eigenen Aberglauben angewendet!

Es gibt mittlerweile schon viel zu wissen über das Universum, aber auch viele Fragen die wir mit ich weis nicht beantworten müssen.

Wer etwas über das Universum wissen will, sollte  mal googlen, die Bibel und andere antike Texte sind leider nur die Beta Version währen wir schon bei Version 2009 sind!


----------



## Davatar (24. August 2009)

Stancer schrieb:


> Das übersteigt bisher noch unseren Verstand. Das Universum dehnt sich ins "Nichts" aus. d.h. dort ist nichts und erst das Universum sorgt dafür das dort etwas ist. Wenn ein Mensch an "Nichts" denkt, stellt man sich ja meistens einen leeren Raum vor. Aber diese Sichtweise ist falsch, denn dort gibt es immer noch das ein oder andere Atom, es gibt einen 3 Dimensionalen Raum und es gibt Zeit !!! Im Nichts gibt es alle diese Dinge nicht. Nichts kann man sich nicht vorstellen, da es nicht existiert.


Es gibt da ein nettes, griechisches, zweitausend Jahre altes Sprichwort: "_Am Anfang war das Chaos_" was soviel bedeutet wie "Am Anfang war das Nichts". Immer wenn ich Chaos lese, fällt mir dieses Sprichwort ein und darauf folgt zwangsläufig das Intro von Civilization 1 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Toxica87 schrieb:


> Der Mensch kennt sich NOCH NICHT einmal selber und wagt  Gedankensprünge, wie z.B. das "Riesengroße" und scheinbar "nie endend" wollende Universum "Sinnreich" zu erfassen! Ich finde das ist doch pure Ironie <.<
> Meiner Meinung nach sollten Menschen lernen erst kleine Brötchen zu backen. Aber das ist eine andere Sache !
> Ich habe auch im Gefühl dass wenn wir das Rätsel gelöst haben die eigentliche Antwort auch gar nicht so schwer ausfällt, wie wir Jahrtausende angenommen haben!


Sollten wir tatsächlich das Rätsel lösen kann ich mir auch gut vorstellen, dass die Antwort recht simpel ist. Aber ich denke nicht wirklich, dass wir das können, zumindest nicht ohne weiteren Evolutionsschritt. Vielleicht, wenn sich unser Gehirn weiterentwickelt hat und wir das volle Potenzial daraus nutzen können.



> Da man leider nur bis zu einem gewissen Zeitpunkt in das Universum zurückblicken kann, werden wir heute sicherlich nicht erfahren, was diesen Impuls (mit Impuls mein ich ALLES Vorstellbare in euren Gedanken =) )  genau ausgelöst hat. Aber ich denke irgendwann werden wir es 100%ig genau wissen. Nämlich dann wenn wir noch weiter mit unserer Technik gekommen sind. Und das wird definitiv irgendwann mal sein. Vielleicht nicht heute und nicht morgen aber so schnell wie sich unsere Forschung entwickelt könnte man davon ausgehen, dass sich diese Frage zumindest in den nächsten 100 Jahren geklärt haben müsste!


Das denk ich eher nicht, 100 Jahre sind nicht wirklich lange. Ich denke nicht mal, dass wir in mehreren tausend Jahren ein solches Rätsel lösen könnten. Ausserdem gibt es Theorien, die besagen, dass wir bereits dem Höhepunkt der Wissenschaft entgegensteuern und ohne Expansion in den Weltraum eines Tages an dem Punkt stehen bleiben werden, an dem wir sind. Aber naja, ich find das auch ein Bisschen zu pessimistisch.



> Man hat nicht´s davon sich gedanklich so tief darauf ein zu lassen. Denn wenn man das tun würde kann man sich wirklich alles Vorstellen! Meiner Meinung nach geht die Wissenschaft auf unserer Erde bald flöten... Es ist überhaupt nicht wichtig was sich Menschen vorstellen! Wichtig sind die reinen Tatsachen! Sonst könnte man ja jeden Irren glauben schenken! Denn in gewisser Weise kann ja jeder mit seinen Theorien Recht haben. Aber auch nur deshalb, weil es noch keine genaue Anwort gibt! -.-
> 
> Tagtäglich werden neue Theorien erschaffen. Und jeder möchte unbedingt Recht haben! Das ist soetwas von zum kotzen <.<


Du widersprichst Dir grad selbst! Wissenschaft funktioniert eben genau nur darum so gut, weil man alles in seiner Macht Stehende dafür tut, damit man seine Theorie beweisen kann. "Theorie beweisen/widerlegen", genau das *IST* Wissenschaft, nichts Anderes. Würden wir keine Theorien mehr entwickeln, würde die Wissenschaft stehen bleiben und wir selbst würden uns nicht mehr weiterentwickeln. Das sieht man schon bei kleinen Kindern: diese lernen am meisten, wenn sie Fragen stellen. "Und warum, und warum, und warum?" Das kennt man doch. Je mehr Fragen wir Menschen stellen und je mehr Antworten wir erhalten, desto mehr entwickeln wir uns. Wir brauchen Fragestellungen genau so sehr wie wir die Suche nach einer Antwort und die Antwort selbst brauchen.



> Ich habe mir einiges hier jetzt durchgelesen und muss sagen dass einige Beiträge wirklich durchdacht sind aber man einige andere auch wirklich in die Tonne treten kann!


Und woran erkennst Du, welche Theorien gut sind und welche nicht? Oder realistisch?



> Letztendlich läuft es darauf hinaus dass alles nur Theorien sind, und es JETZT noch keiner beweisen kann!
> Das muss man einfach aktzeptieren so wie es ist! Man kann sich jetzt Jahrzehnte darüber den Kopf zerbrechen aber was soll das bringen? Das was dann dabei rauskommen würde ist nur Frust, Traurigkeit und Einsamkeit!
> Das Leben muss man nehmen wie es ist und vor allen Dingen das POSITIVSTE was geht raus mcahen (weil man kann es ja eh nicht ändern und man hat nur eines).
> Das ist nunmal so....


Siehe Aussage zur Wissenschaft.


----------

